# Show Me Your Stash



## socalocmatt

Moved to http://www.cigarbums.com


----------



## Rock31

where is yours


----------



## socalocmatt

Moved to http://www.cigarbums.com


----------



## socalocmatt

Moved to http://www.cigarbums.com


----------



## Rock31

damn! Very nice!

I will have pictures up this weekend, never posted them since my coolers are a disaster!


----------



## socalocmatt

:thumb::couch2:


----------



## titlowda

What is that I spot in the oversized storage bin?


----------



## socalocmatt

Moved to http://www.cigarbums.com


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> damn! Very nice!
> 
> I will have pictures up this weekend, never posted them since my coolers are a disaster!


Wear protection now oke: :laugh:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

[No message]


----------



## socalocmatt

Lol. Sexy.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Did I win?


----------



## socalocmatt

Yep. U win. And for ur prize u get to send me $20, a box of cracker jacks, and some big league chew.


----------



## titlowda

Nope


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Fine, but I'm keeping the chew.

I'll have to do some organizing before I take any pictures.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Damn matt, no wonder you were keeping ti a secret, one drawer of your "stash" obliterates my whole collection LOL, I have a plastic contained that's half full LOL LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

LOL. Not much of a secret. More lazy than anything. And I had a small humi with < 20 sticks at one point. I was damn proud of each one of them too as I'm sure you can enjoy each cigar you have. 

I actually started this thread to see other peoples stash cause I enjoy seeing all the madness out there. But I wait patiently opcorn:


----------



## Evonnida

Here's 2 of my coolers... still have another cooler plus a few humidors


----------



## socalocmatt

nice. I gotta ask: It looks like the side of the Padron box is red. Is that the lighting or is its acutally red?


----------



## WyldKnyght

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Not much of a secret. More lazy than anything. And I had a small humi with < 20 sticks at one point. I was damn proud of each one of them too as I'm sure you can enjoy each cigar you have.
> 
> I actually started this thread to see other peoples stash cause I enjoy seeing all the madness out there. But I wait patiently opcorn:


Ok, I fibbed a little... LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght

Hey Matt,

Here's the difference 2 months makes being a member on this site, and being pushed down a slippery enough slope already....

This was my stash 2011-05-01


----------



## socalocmatt

LOL. I KNEW IT!!!! That is a damn fine looking stash. Hell, thats a good looking pre-Puff stash too!


----------



## WyldKnyght

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. I KNEW IT!!!! That is a damn fine looking stash. Hell, thats a good looking pre-Puff stash too!


Maybe I should thank the Canada Postal strike for not making it worse LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght

The top drawer is actually my wife's sticks, she was bombed 3 times LOL

The Humidor on top is holding my 30 year-old Hondurans.

Haven't smoked many CC's yet they have been resting since January, used some Monte's in a couple trades/bombs so far.


----------



## patrick.paul

So this is 1 day into my puff membership...

Check back in a few months -_-

Edit: oops looks like no images for me yet! One humi with a top tray full of padron anniversary, bottom tray of misc assorted (and some cc's) , a desktop with assorted and liberties, and a bag of seconds!


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> nice. I gotta ask: It looks like the side of the Padron box is red. Is that the lighting or is its acutally red?


It's actually red... It's the Padron Family Reserve box, which is why it's colored.


----------



## 68 Lotus

*The day I joined Puff!*

:ss


----------



## socalocmatt

and how does it look now?


----------



## 68 Lotus

*This is the contents of the same Humidor today, (Minus 2 gifted Casa Fuente's) laid out on me favorite Bottle Opener/ Cigar Cutter Lid!! *:wink:

:biggrin1:


----------



## ds baruuuuu

got into cigars about 2 months ago so i have a baby stash compaired to most of you 
i have named the Vision box the douche a dor


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Dave, I love that box that lights up!


----------



## gehrig97

Not to hijack the thread or anything, but there are hundreds--if not thousands--of collections featured on this long-running thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ussion/20834-take-pic-your-humi-s-thread.html

Enjoy!


----------



## ds baruuuuu

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Dave, I love that box that lights up!


thanks! yeah i love the vision box i use it as my herf a dor since it comes with a neoprene carrying case. should see the people crowd around when i open it. kinda makes me feel like a douche which is why i named it the douche a dor


----------



## Tuxguy

ds baruuuuu said:


> thanks! yeah i love the vision box i use it as my herf a dor since it comes with a neoprene carrying case. should see the people crowd around when i open it. kinda makes me feel like a douche which is why i named it the douche a dor


 I bought one off craigslist for 5 bucks but I can not get it to hold a good temp or RH.Most likely why it was so cheap. What do you use in yours?


----------



## ds baruuuuu

nope. they have always had a problem with these. but i didnt expect anything special,i got it from a friend for free, he loves the CAO vision cigars and this is the box they come in mine reads about 15% off


----------



## Pipedreamz

WyldKnyght said:


> Ok, I fibbed a little... LOL


AWESOME drawer idea!!! I love it!


----------



## Evonnida

What's with the Ms. Dash and cigar in the jar?


----------



## socalocmatt

Oooo. Good eye. My guess is an infusion experiment.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Hint WTF Pass... and ask some of the Chat members, it was a discussion one evening LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

If its either from or for Ray's crazy WTF Pass then I'm not sure I wanna know!


----------



## bcannon87

Ok Here is my stash!








This is My "Special" Drawer









These Plastic Bins are perfect!


----------



## dav0

OK, here goes:









































OK those are the desktops and the drawer from the cabinet.


----------



## dav0

These are the trays and one box from inside the cabinet:


----------



## dav0

And lastly, the cooler and overflow tupperware:


----------



## ejgarnut

very nice stuff guys!!


----------



## mike91LX

Wow very nice davo


----------



## Evonnida

Dav0... you make me sick, in a good way!!! Awesome brother!!!


----------



## mike91LX

ok after taking these pics i realized i have a PROBLEM. i severely underestimated this whole slippery slope thing. haha

vinotemp set up:









overflow:









Trays:









































LP's:









NC's:

















CC's:


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Dav0... you make me sick, in a good way!!! Awesome brother!!!


Erich, you see the Padron 80th in there? The FFOX Shark is in there too under some other FFOX! My two most prized gars came from you Brother!
:bounce:

Funny thing, if you go back 5 months (before I joined Puff) I had maybe sixty sticks at the most!


----------



## dav0

mike91LX said:


> ok after taking these pics i realized i have a PROBLEM. i severely underestimated this whole slippery slope thing. haha
> 
> vinotemp set up:
> 
> overflow:
> 
> Trays:
> 
> LP's:
> 
> NC's:
> 
> CC's:


Mike, my stash want's to be just like your's when it grows up! :redface:


----------



## mike91LX

dav0 said:


> Mike, my stash want's to be just like your's when it grows up! :redface:


at the rate your going after only 5 months give it another month and youll be there haha

browsing puff creates cigar envy then an empty wallet


----------



## Evonnida

Very, VERY Nice Mike!!!!


----------



## dav0

mike91LX said:


> at the rate your going after only 5 months give it another month and youll be there haha
> 
> browsing puff creates cigar envy then an empty wallet





Evonnida said:


> Very, VERY Nice Mike!!!!


OK, g'nite guys, herfed for 7 hours with Veeral, then took the pics and posted, and, well, I spend any more time with cigars today and I'll be sleeping next to THEM instead of T-bone! :decision:


----------



## gentimmy

you guys are ridiculous!


----------



## smelvis

Wow vet nice Mike. I just woke up an now see that it is nighttime jeez I thought it was morning so I will again have Puff to myself so I will begin talking to myself again


----------



## User Name

my god mike, dav0 . I don't even know what all those are, but they look good enough to eat and die from some type of poisoning.

dav0 , I love that carpet, ha!


----------



## 68 Lotus

I got a couple LockAdors I could open and show ya! :lol:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Wow, great stashes Mike and Bob!!


----------



## 68 Lotus

68 Lotus said:


> I got a couple LockAdors I could open and show ya! :lol:


*Top Box*

*Lock-A-Dor 1*

*Lock-A-Dor 2*

*Lock-A-Dor 3 *

*Lock-A-Dor 4*


----------



## dav0

68 Lotus said:


> *Top Box*
> 
> *Lock-A-Dor 1*
> 
> *Lock-A-Dor 2*
> 
> *Lock-A-Dor 3 *
> 
> *Lock-A-Dor 4*


Nice variety in that there stash Bob! :biggrin1:


----------



## dav0

User Name said:


> my god mike, dav0 . I don't even know what all those are, but they look good enough to eat and die from some type of poisoning.
> 
> dav0 , I love that carpet, ha!


Yeah, my cigars share the room with the family video game consoles and we didn't want the kids sitting on the bare floor - it's a throw rug.


----------



## Rock31

We have open acces to dav0s cigars every time were there!


----------



## StogieNinja

Mike, Bob, Dave... Holy crap, guys! Incredible stashes!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

The day I joined Club Stogie:









One month later










then came the first Humidor (120ct.)

















Then the Second








and the third and fourth









3 years later....









It's now 2011, I haven't bought much of anything in the last year or so.
The big purchase a few monthe ago of 
Cohiba Selections
Monti #2's
and Sig VI's (10ct)
other than that I have calmed down somewhat.
I'll have to take some new pics....

Sorry for boring you so.......


----------



## keithisreal

When I grow up I wanna be just like you!
Nice stash of smokes


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> We have open acces to dav0s cigars every time were there!


Well, the only cigars off limits belong to my mom! :shocked:

But I'm sure she'd share if you ask nicely. :smoke:


----------



## 68 Lotus

With this Humi...I'm at max capacity! :doh: 5 more sticks would force me to get a Wine-A-Dor! :wink: :ss

Minus the 2005 Liberty, My Farthers, and a Dirty Rat!...This completes my entire stash!!


----------



## dav0

68 Lotus said:


> With this Humi...I'm at max capacity! :doh: 5 more sticks would force me to get a Wine-A-Dor! :wink: :ss
> 
> Minus the 2005 Liberty, My Farthers, and a Dirty Rat!...This completes my entire stash!!


Smoke faster man, smoke faster!!! :smoke:


----------



## Hannibal

Good Lord Bob!!! If you ever need any help with any of those just give me a shout and I'll be right over!!


----------



## User Name

dav0 said:


> Yeah, my cigars share the room with the family video game consoles and we didn't want the kids sitting on the bare floor - it's a throw rug.


a throw rug with style!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Hannibal said:


> Good Lord Bob!!! If you ever need any help with any of those just give me a shout and I'll be right over!!


:doh:......*.I knew I was forgetting something!!!* :tsk:

This doesn't include Saturdays Trade or the posted Latest Purchase!! :doh:

Or a Black Tube Fully repaired Test Stick!! :wink:


----------



## Evonnida

Alright... finally took pictures of everything... Here we go...
Cooler #1









Tat T110s, Barclays, Federals, Monster Series, Tattoos, etc...









Tat Tubo, Vercou, Capa, etc...









Tat La Verite and overflow...









Jaime Garcia and My Fathers









My Father 2010, 2011 and S









Illusione









Oliva V









2010 Oliva V Maduro









M80's and Firecrackers









CC


----------



## Evonnida

Cooler #2
LFD









The rest of it...









Cooler #3









Box O' Opus and Coffins









Opus and Anejo Shark









Box o' Sharks









BTL, Love Affair, WOAM









Box of WOAM









GOF, FFOX Lost City, BBMF









Padron Anny, VSG









LP









T52 Flying Pigs









TAA Coffins


----------



## Evonnida

Still in cooler #3...

Padron 80th and 40th









Padron 44th, 45th, 46th









Boxes: M80, Chiquito, WMD









Viaje Satori, TNT 2010, Summerfest









Viaje Zombie, WMD, MOAB, ?, and Tower 









Viaje VPR, WLP etc...









Viaje Overflow









Liberty and Stradivarius Coffins


----------



## Evonnida

Other Humis

AJ Fernandez Shelf









Overflow









Man I need to organize...









More organization needed...









And again









Humi with drawers
Nub and Oliva









Cain









Alec Bradley and JdN









Rocky Patel stuff









Some Fuente









CAO









Tupperdor #1









Tupperdor #2









Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## patrick.paul

Oh. My. God. Nice stash!


----------



## StogieNinja

Erich... goodness man! How do you ever make a _choice_? I'd stand there stupified for hours!

Mindblowing.


----------



## keithisreal

One day....one day....nice nice nice


----------



## socalocmatt

:jaw: Just crapped myself... need a new change of clothes... I'll be sure to send you the dry cleaning bill.


----------



## patrick.paul

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Erich... goodness man! How do you ever make a _choice_? I'd stand there stupified for hours!
> 
> Mindblowing.


I too wonder this.. I can stare at my own humi (100ct) and wind up just reaching in blind after 20 minutes.


----------



## BH818

I died and went to heaven :rotfl:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Damn Eric! Amazing collection!


----------



## User Name

Erich, how are those man o war puro authenticos?


----------



## BUTANE SCREW THING

how do you delete a post??


----------



## BUTANE SCREW THING

Here is mine....Its in my kitchen....


----------



## BUTANE SCREW THING




----------



## David_ESM

You can edit your post for about 10-15 minutes after posting by using the edit button in the bottom right of the post. However you can not delete the post.


----------



## BUTANE SCREW THING

Thanks David. I tried to edit. I was trying to post the pic on the page but it won't for some reason....


----------



## David_ESM

BUTANE SCREW THING said:


> Thanks David. I tried to edit. I was trying to post the pic on the page but it won't for some reason....


That is because you are brand new, can't post images until you have 30 posts.

Check out the new guy faq for other info here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html


----------



## BUTANE SCREW THING

Thanks....Heck if I keep goofing up like this I will have 30 in a hurry....


----------



## BlackandGold508

This thread is like Cigar ****. Awesome stuff guys !!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Rock31 said:


> damn! Very nice!
> 
> I will have pictures up this weekend, never posted them since my coolers are a disaster!


And I'm still waiting Ray. opcorn:


----------



## BlackandGold508

socalocmatt said:


> And I'm still waiting Ray. opcorn:


Second that !! :boink:


----------



## jerobinson17

patrick.paul said:


> I too wonder this.. I can stare at my own humi (100ct) and wind up just reaching in blind after 20 minutes.


Yep same here I have probably around 150 sticks and I already have a hard time deciding what to smoke.


----------



## Delsana

Impressive, but when I see amounts like that I feel more pushed because the word "obsession" comes into my mind and I tend to be very cautious about "obsessing".


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

WWWOOOOWWWW, great collections. Makes me very jealous. very nice


----------



## bMay

Sick collection


----------



## Rock31

Man I hate you two lol....tomorrow for reals.


----------



## gasdocok

Holy cow Erich, st Louis is only 8 hours away, I'm comin over!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Rock31 said:


> Man I hate you two lol....tomorrow for reals.


:yawn:


----------



## socalocmatt

Rock31 said:


> Man I hate you two lol....tomorrow for reals.


opcorn:


----------



## kapathy

Rock31 said:


> Man I hate you two lol....tomorrow for reals.


yet another tease about the pink pony trunk


----------



## Rock31

wah wah wah!

Front of small Wineador.









The 3 white Fuente boxes are Misc CC's, red one on your right are M80's, standup one is Monte EL 2010 Grand Edmundos, rest you can see 

Back of small Wineador:









First cooler, random grab bags of fun, box of S&B peeking out:









Second cooler, more random grab bags:









Couple more boxes, nothing crazy:









Told you my coolers were a mess, the rest though stays hidden in the Pony Lounge.


----------



## socalocmatt

Holy crap!


----------



## bMay

Good Lord!



Rock31 said:


> wah wah wah!
> 
> Front of small Wineador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 white Fuente boxes are Misc CC's, red one on your right are M80's, standup one is Monte EL 2010 Grand Edmundos, rest you can see
> 
> Back of small Wineador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First cooler, random grab bags of fun, box of S&B peeking out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second cooler, more random grab bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more boxes, nothing crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you my coolers were a mess, the rest though stays hidden in the Pony Lounge.


----------



## JCMaduro

Mike and Ray, those are simply amazing!


----------



## Max_Power

Holy Crap Ray!


----------



## StogieNinja

jiminy!!! Impressive!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Max_Power said:


> Holy Crap Ray!


Second that !


----------



## Rock31

What? This is what happens when you join Puff...my 1 year Puff anniversary is coming up...


----------



## socalocmatt

Time to lock up ur daughters and seek shelter. The Pink Pony is about to turn 1! I'll have to see if Sven can send u a special commemorative poster. :biglaugh:


----------



## Macke

I've come to the conclusion that certain people on puff would be better off just building their house completely out of spanish cedar, and maintaining a constant temp/rh throughout the household.

Nice stashes guys!


----------



## kapathy

Macke said:


> I've come to the conclusion that certain people on puff would be better off just building their house completely out of spanish cedar, and maintaining a constant temp/rh throughout the household.
> 
> Nice stashes guys!


seems like you just came up with your new profession.


----------



## jp13

Macke said:


> I've come to the conclusion that certain people on puff would be better off just building their house completely out of spanish cedar, and maintaining a constant temp/rh throughout the household.
> 
> Nice stashes guys!


ahhh... the "live-in" humidor


----------



## ejgarnut

nice starter stash there Ray!

however i didnt see any victor sinclairs in there...you still have work to do


----------



## Rock31

they are hidden....those grab bag coolers can play tricks on you


----------



## WyldKnyght

I've been here, coming up on 6 months, and have made several friends here on Puff and hope to make many more in the months to come...

For all those newbies with just a handful of cigars and a tupperware container thinking "Wow" to the stashes they have seen on Puff, it doesn't take long to slide down the slope. 

When I started smoking last January I bought a box of Monte #4's and half a dozen singles while visiting the "Forbidden Island". 

This is what has happened to me since joining Puff in March, between the PIFs, Passes, Contests, Bombs and being active on the threads... 

I have enough to last me a few years now.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Nice staches guys, wish I could share mine too. But not enough posts yet. I've been puffing just about 2 years, I've got 3 humidors and 1 tuppador. Be able to share soon.


----------



## schickjustin

This is after about 2 months of really getting into this wonderful hobby.


----------



## David_ESM

Nice stash and even better Avatar :thumb:


----------



## schickjustin

David_ESM said:


> Nice stash and even better Avatar :thumb:


Thank you I have to support even though I dont get to watch the games anymore now that I am down in South Carolina.


----------



## David_ESM

I typically keep it loaded up on my pc and just check in during commercials of every other game... Feel your pain.


----------



## keen smoke

schickjustin said:


> This is after about 2 months of really getting into this wonderful hobby.


It happens quick, doesn't it? Cheers!

(PS - I'm a Colts fan and I feel your pain - except in my case its because I CAN watch my team...)


----------



## Quietville

keen smoke said:


> It happens quick, doesn't it? Cheers!
> 
> (PS - I'm a Colts fan and I feel your pain - except in my case its because I CAN watch my team...)


Yeeeah, about that....

Last week? What was that?

Also... without Peyton they're terrible at best.

Edit: show's what I know, I can't even spell Pay.... err... Peyton.


----------



## schickjustin

keen smoke said:


> It happens quick, doesn't it? Cheers!
> 
> (PS - I'm a Colts fan and I feel your pain - except in my case its because I CAN watch my team...)


I can understand that I am from Indianapolis so I get to hear my parents and friends complain about it all the time.


----------



## ShortFuse

Bottom is Shuckins' Herf-a-dor
Next is Smelvis' Herf-a-dor
Then is my "cooler"
Last is my Herf-a-dor

Dont ask me how I got their cases... But I fear Zilla and a midget roller are both pissed at me right now!


----------



## kozzman555

ShortFuse said:


> Bottom is Shuckins' Herf-a-dor
> Next is Smelvis' Herf-a-dor
> Then is my "cooler"
> Last is my Herf-a-dor
> 
> Dont ask me how I got their cases... But I fear Zilla and a midget roller are both pissed at me right now!


Pelican cases/tuff boxes are the cats pajamas. I love mine. Well done on finding some.


----------



## ShortFuse

Here are the contents of my "cooler" as of the picture. I have 3 boxes of my purchases in another pelican case at work for the moment. Then add what we have left from our Dave and Dave care packages... probably a good 150 cigars there too.


----------



## socalocmatt

Well, when I was at Shuckin's place I tried to grab a photo of his amazing stash.










Zilla wouldn't let me.


----------



## StogieNinja

^ lol


----------



## Tank997

Impressive thread, you guys are way more organized than I will ever be, I just picking out a random cigars from an unorganized box and it's part of my fun  I pulled out an AJF San Lotano Maduro torpedo, What a great cigar!

Tom


----------



## Engineer99

Just decided to break out the camera and take a snap of my Humi. I like this "face to face "arrangement since it maximizes valuable humidor real estate. It's a little like tetris.....

The second and third layers down are mostly more of the same sticks you see on top. There's a few EP Carillo, Diesel, and Man 'o Wars as well as Casa Magna torpedoes and a couple of Saint Luis Rey robustos in the bottom layer.

I also have a tray on top houses about 10 JR consuegra 6x54 maduros.


----------



## k-morelli

^very nice stash, you're right about the storing part being like tetris too


----------



## JCMaduro

After 3 and a half months in, here is my stash;

humidor top shelf


humidor bottom


Tupperdor


Tupperdor tray 1


Tupperdor box 1


----------



## gasdocok

nice looking stash, John, but a cohiba pyramid in a cello?? Did you put it in there yourself just for protection?


----------



## rocker06

Looks great John... Thanks for sharing


----------



## JCMaduro

gasdocok said:


> nice looking stash, John, but a cohiba pyramid in a cello?? Did you put it in there yourself just for protection?


Nope, came that way. I think it's one of those fakes as it says its Dominican. And the 2.99 was the price I paid for it. Picked up for s and g just to see if they were good and it was cheap. The band looks like it was done really well though. It has 3 rows of the squares and they are lined up really well.

Thanks, Dustin.


----------



## socalocmatt

The WoA in the second pic are tasty (or are those the short stories?). Nice stash.


----------



## JCMaduro

socalocmatt said:


> The WoA in the second pic are tasty (or are those the short stories?). Nice stash.


 Thanks! They are short stories and short story maduro. Tasty little smokes! Haven't tried the WoA or WoAM.


----------



## UtleyRules

not much for quantity or variety, but a stash nonetheless.


----------



## Spyderturbo007

I'm new to the forum and new to cigar smoking, so no making fun of my stash. 

I picked it up in June about a month after quitting a 20 year cigarette habit. I have to say, it's much more enjoyable than being a slave to a pack of cigarettes. It fills that void left after a 20 year addiction. I've meet some wonderful new people and have a lot of fun sitting down with a group of guys / gals and enjoying a nice cigar. I'm still trying to determine what I like, but I'm getting there.

Some explanation before the pictures. The Thompson was given to me by a friend and is now gone. It was terrible and I'll never smoke one of them again. The Bacarrats were what I started with after being given one by a guy on the golf course. Even though my taste has changed, I still keep them on hand for when I go out. I always have one with me as a "backup" in case I don't like what I try that day.

I have a box an a half being shipped from CI right now, so that should fill this back up again. I need a bigger humidor already. On a side note, I'm going to kill by buddy that told me about CI. Collecting and trying different cigars can become addicting. From what I see of some of you guys / gals, this could be considered hoarding. Anyway, here is my anemic little stash.


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> Well, when I was at Shuckin's place I tried to grab a photo of his amazing stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zilla wouldn't let me.


we BARELY made it out alive.. i have the scars.


----------



## StogieNinja

UtleyRules said:


> not much for quantity or variety, but a stash nonetheless.
> View attachment 36265


Who needs quantity or variety when you've got Boli RCs and Montes?! Very nice


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Holy sweet baby Jezus! My underwear got really tight looking at cooler #2 collection!

I've decided I am moving to St Louis and becoming Erich's best friend. Erich, please pm me your address!



Evonnida said:


> Cooler #2
> LFD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box O' Opus and Coffins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus and Anejo Shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box o' Sharks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTL, Love Affair, WOAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box of WOAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOF, FFOX Lost City, BBMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron Anny, VSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T52 Flying Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAA Coffins


----------



## rus_bro




----------



## arebar9

My first humidor and my humble stash. I love it, and it's all the cigars I'll need for a while .

Contents:
2 Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo 
1 Camacho Corojo Churchill
1 Padilla Miami
1 Turrent Triple Play Belicoso
1 La Aroma de Cuba Robusto
1 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amore Magnifico
1 Cohiba Puro Dominicana
1 LHC Core
1 Punch Uppercut
1 Cohiba Red Dot Churchill
1 Gurkha Crest Torpedo
1 La Gloria Cubana Serie N
1 Man O' War Armada Toro
1 Partagas Black Clasico


----------



## nealw6971

Okay, haven't done this since late summer... so figure you guys might want to see the damage that a slope does. This is since July of this year...

The cooler interior solid at 67%.









The bulk of the stash...









The Drew Estate Stash...









The small but growing Arturo Fuente Stash...









Box of RP Vengeance, which I haven't even tried, yet, my 3 pack of Reconquistas, and some assorted sticks in a box.









The other picture I can't post here... but it's a fairly small stash consisting of barnyard stuff.

By no means do I think my stash is anything special, but it's my stash.  I can only aspire to grow it to the size of our esteemed FOGs like Smelvis, Shuckins, Starbuck, et al... This is an amazingly fun habit... I mean, hobby.


----------



## Danfish98

Organization is in no way my strong suit, but here's my stash in all it's unorganized glory.
First the 41 quart tupperdore


Next the cooler where I keep all my boxes



Then we have my 100 count humi where I keep my oldest cigars



Finally my 150 count humi that is for cigars gifted to me from all you knuckleheads. Notice the freakin thing is completely full. Just another reason why I love this place


----------



## rus_bro

hope u enjoy the stash..









rb


----------



## HWiebe

rus_bro said:


> hope u enjoy the stash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rb


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Just1ce

My meager stash so far. The small humidor is about a 30 ct that was my first major cigar purchase. I had it about two months before I was planning the coolidor purchase. The cooler is 120 quart coleman extreme with assorted cigar boxes. All boxes are filled with miscellaneous singles. No packed boxes of Fuentes, 262s, or Kristoffs for me right now 










Here is all of it pulled out.


----------



## grapplefu

Nice stashes. Wish mine could compare!


----------



## Stonedog

This is my very humble stash, built mostly from trades here on Puff and a couple of bombs from Big Behr. There might be a few won on cbid too...



















The bottom is actually 3 sticks deep. Barely any room left in this "100 count" humidor now.


----------



## cigaraddict

Brand new. quick pics of my larger wineador. nothing big, collecting for about 5 months







opus x, alec bradley, and macanudo. old oliva box with mis. 







4 "drawers" of singles; review most online so only a couple of each stick.








ashtons, and padron samplers







perdomos, and other value sticks.
missing pic of other "drawer" in total about 330 sticks. enjoy!


----------



## cw_mi

Here are some up to date pics of my stash :

The Fuente drawer:









The Drew Estate/Liga Privada drawer:









The Illusione / La Flor Dominicana / Habanos drawer :









The over flow boxes / Tats / Viaje / Cain / CAO / and misc. others :









So far I've very happy with my collection and plan on smoking everyone of them ! I started this slippery slope less than a year ago..


----------



## Batista30

I'm seeing some great pics! Some of you guys are very organized with the labeling and then some of you remind me of my coolers! Chuck, nice UF-4s!


----------



## StogieNinja

Chuck, great photos mate, they're beautiful and make my mouth water. ..and I'm super-jealous of those UF-4's!!!


----------



## Evonnida

Very nice stashes guys! I love how organized some of you are!


----------



## Hot Lips

Beautiful! I'd post a pic of mine- but I'm kind of put to shame in the set up. I have a very nice locker stuffed with random bags and boxes. Great stuff inside - but not much to look at


----------



## The Cigar Nut

man - you guys are making my stash look like nothing! I will try to get a pic up soon but dang, nervous is an understatement. Nice stashes!


----------



## Evonnida

I apologize in advance for the all the large pictures... I haven't had much of a change since the last time but I figure I'll post up anyway. First off is my two desktop humidors.

The first humidor, the RyJ has all AJ Fernandez stuff on the top shelf and a mixture of randoms in the bottoms section. I need to better organize but haven't yet.



















Next is the humi with drawers. This thing is kinda cool and I got it for cheap, but it doesn't hold RH% that great. I have to constantly tinker with it. In it I have Oliva, Nub, and Cain in the top two shelves, a Rocky drawer, an AB and JdN drawer, and lastly a CAO drawer at the bottom.



















Next I have my coolers... I have two 150 qt Igloos and 2 52 qt Igloos. I am now down to 1 tupperdor thanks to the new 52qt. Before that one, I was at 5 tupperdors.



















The first 52 qt cooler, the new one is very disorganized. It contains and AF tray and then a lot of randoms and singles,










The other 52 quart cooler has some Anejo in a box and then some other stuff such as MoW PA, some LFD, some other randoms and a box of Cruzado. You also can't miss what may be the finest cigar in the bunch... the ultra HTF Ron Mexico Limitado Edicion Coffin.










Next I'll post the white coolers...


----------



## Evonnida

Here we have the cooler on the left...










Here are most of my Tats. This includes T110s, RC series, Face, Drac, Capa, etc...










Tat Federal 90th










My Father LE 2010, 2011, My Father, and Jaime Garcia










Some Illusione










Oliva V, including a box of 2010 V Maduro










My meager CC collection


----------



## Evonnida

Next is the cooler on the right...










Up top we have Fuente... Opus X and Coffins,










Sharks... Anejo and Opus



















Opus X Love Affair (my favorite Opus Vitola) and BTL










2010 WOAM










More Opus, BBMF, Lost City, and GoF










Padron Specialties and VSG










T52 Piggies










Assorted Liga










Viaje Dump... Satori, 2010 TNT, Summer Blend










More Viaje


----------



## Evonnida

And more... Zombie, MOAB, and others










2011 TNT, C4, VOR, VPR...










Viaje overflow...










Boxes of Viaje Chiquito, and WMD










Tat M80's


----------



## StogieNinja

Very, very nice!


----------



## David_ESM

Oh my... :dr How far away does he live... Damn it!


----------



## Hot Lips

Evonnida - I spy #9 pigs - my favorite all time cigar! You ever make it down my way and want to trade let me know what you might consider... I have one and I can't smoke it-it's the last one


----------



## PaulE

That's an amazing stash :bowdown:Evonnida.


----------



## The Cigar Nut

are you effing kidding me. Yeah, I am never even going to offer you something 'you don't have'. Amazing collection


----------



## DarrelMorris

These are very impressive collections. You should all be proud.


----------



## android

i got a cigar hard on right now... :faint:


----------



## yellowv

My stash
Padron/TAT/Room 101








Fuente/MOW








Habanos








Drew Estate








Misc


----------



## rus_bro

yellowv said:


> My stash
> Padron/TAT/Room 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente/MOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Habanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc


That is a SEXY stash.. nice work.. JEALOUSY on this end

rb


----------



## android

real nice, real nice...


----------



## Engineer99

Just thought I'd empty the coolerdor and take a quick snapshot.


----------



## kolumbo69

[No message]


----------



## BlackandGold508

Awesome pics Erich ! If for some reason, you ever wanna sell off some Satoris, let me know my man !


----------



## Poneill272

Here's mine,


















































































I think I need to take a cpl more pics.


----------



## socalocmatt

> I think I need to take a cpl more pics.


Yes, yes you do.


----------



## BlackandGold508

mmmmmm, More Satoris !!


----------



## falconman515

Amazing Stashes Here!!!

Erich, if you ever have a herf I want an invite .... I will make the trip!!!!


----------



## falconman515

*damn fine star brother! *



yellowv said:


> my stash
> padron/tat/room 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente/mow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> habanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drew estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misc


----------



## mithrilG60

A few older pics of mine, not much has changed since they were taken though. The only major additions since these pics were snapped are a couple of boxes which were recently muled back for me by my wife's boss (one each of the 1966 LE's and Maduro 5 Genios) and a linear base moulding for the Aristocrat to replace the one broken during shipping. I also sold off the smaller cabinet you see on top of the Aristocrat.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Great looking cabinets ! Very clean !


----------



## Machine

I'm working on it only have a few smokes for now. You guys and gals have some killer stashes. Very nice


----------



## SouthernSmoke

mithrilg60.... awesome setup!!!


----------



## kdmckin

Here is my stash........ It would take to long to load all the pictures on here so here is a Slideshow


----------



## UTKhodgy

mithrilG60, you have the EXACT set up I hope to some day have.


----------



## socalocmatt

Kris, thanks for fixing the broken link. I just spent the last few minutes looking through your pics and you have an awesome setup with some great stick. :thumb:


----------



## kdmckin

Thanks!


socalocmatt said:


> Kris, thanks for fixing the broken link. I just spent the last few minutes looking through your pics and you have an awesome setup with some great stick. :thumb:


----------



## Pianoman178

socalocmatt said:


> Kris, thanks for fixing the broken link. I just spent the last few minutes looking through your pics and you have an awesome setup with some great stick. :thumb:


I have to agree. Amazing, Kris. I'd love to have a setup like that some day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kdmckin

OKay I fixed some of the ones that were upside down its a little easier to view now.


kdmckin said:


> Here is my stash........ It would take to long to load all the pictures on here so here is a Slideshow


----------



## djnitrofish

Flickr: djnitrofish1984's Photostream
That's my stash. I have 2 20ct Humidors and 1 50ct Humidor. I still have to fill up my other 20ct Humidor.


----------



## falconman515

*Well I am finally done tinkering with my cooler and it's fairly full and ready for the year of smoking.

Here is the final product of my work and my stash*


----------



## socalocmatt

Holy 

:faint:

That's one damn fine setup and stash!

Hmmm. Fresno isnt all to far from me. :smoke2:


----------



## falconman515

socalocmatt said:


> Holy
> 
> :faint:
> 
> That's one damn fine setup and stash!
> 
> Hmmm. Fresno isnt all to far from me. :smoke2:


Nope it's really not!

We've got a bunch of fine BOTL up here that would love to herf with ya if you ever make it up this way from Corona brother!

Invite is always open ... and so is my cooler!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I blame each and everyone one of you for this last year.....

*BEFORE (1 year ago):*









*NOW (Today):*


----------



## android

nices ones all! keep em coming!


----------



## meatcake

My latest buy from CI. That place is gonna make me poor. 
EDIT: cant load pics yet. dont have enough posts.


----------



## grapplefu

My modest NC stash


----------



## socalocmatt

grapplefu said:


> My modest NC stash


Modest? :BS

That's an awesome NC stash brother.


----------



## piperdown

I'd post but I'm embarrassed about the lack of organization.....


----------



## TheTomcat

OK so here's the deal... I will never habe a stash like you guys! I'm embarassed to even post pics of my weak collection. On the other hand I try to smoke what I have. No piont in keeping them for me. When the SHTF I have enough ammo to get all the cigars I want!  

but really, I am impressed with the collections you guys/ girls have.


----------



## abhoe

http://i.imgur.com/QcFjPh.jpg - my stash

Mine, all mine


----------



## piperdown

How about a partial stash....didn't have my work stash or the rest of my humi's that I felt like dragging out.

View attachment 66635


View attachment 66636


----------



## Johnnie

*Here is my stash*

Not as impressive as most on here but here it is. I am in the middle of reorganizing so please excuse the mess. I blame it all on cbid. There is some good stuff in here and alot of just ok stuff. It is pretty pic heavy so the link below will take you to a slide show.


----------



## Archun

mithrilG60 said:


> A few older pics of mine, not much has changed since they were taken though. The only major additions since these pics were snapped are a couple of boxes which were recently muled back for me by my wife's boss (one each of the 1966 LE's and Maduro 5 Genios) and a linear base moulding for the Aristocrat to replace the one broken during shipping. I also sold off the smaller cabinet you see on top of the Aristocrat.
> 
> EXCELLENT MAN! Congrats :jaw:


----------



## tbgreen89

Heres my current stash as of today!


----------



## JuiceMan

*Re: Show Me Your Stash (Newbie Stash!!)*

A newbie just getting started.....


----------



## Wiseguy1982

View attachment 66840


:dunno:


----------



## TheTomcat

I already have too many things to collect and always took the saying "Smoke 'em if you got 'em" literally so, there isn't much to show. Most of the boxes have whats shown except for the Rocky box full of Romeo & Juliet "unmentionables" and the Casa Fernandez box full of different GAR's.

Desktop:









Ammocanidor:


----------



## Johnnie

I love your box storage container TomCat


----------



## Dubv23

I've been adding a lot and moving things around so I decided to take some updated photos

Cooler:










Alec Bradley and Pepin drawer









AJ Fernandez, 5 Vegas


















Desktop Humidor: I never can decide what to use the desktop for now that I have to cooler so it's stocked with my special occasion/premium sticks


----------



## Stonedog

Johnnie said:


> I love your box storage container TomCat


+1 !!! TomCat, did you have an trouble getting the old dessicant/chemical smell out of the can?


----------



## TheTomcat

Stonedog said:


> +1 !!! TomCat, did you have an trouble getting the old dessicant/chemical smell out of the can?


Not really. I put some cedar boards in it and even about two gallons of sawdust and closed it for two weeks. When I opened it the chemical smell was gone. Learned this trick on a motorcycle forum. It keeps exactly the same humidity all the time. Because it is a steel box regulating temp is a little challenging. I keep it in my bedroom and it's pretty much 71 degrees all the time. If the SHTF I know my stash will be safe. It looks rough and the hygrometer sticks out of the top on purpose. I was going to make it look cleaner but it sort of looks cool with the explosives sticker and the wires coming out of the top.


----------



## Archun

Hey Dubv23,
In your humidor, where the liga privada are, which cigars are the ones that look like like the flying pig, but smaller? (it appears to be 2 of those)
Thanks


----------



## socalocmatt

Archun said:


> Hey Dubv23,
> In your humidor, where the liga privada are, which cigars are the ones that look like like the flying pig, but smaller? (it appears to be 2 of those)
> Thanks


T52 Pigs


----------



## Dubv23

socalocmatt said:


> T52 Pigs


Precisely


----------



## Archun

THANKS!


----------



## Archun

Hey Dubv23,
Do you know where to get these online? I've been looking all over but cannot find them.
Thanks


----------



## Dubv23

Archun said:


> Hey Dubv23,
> Do you know where to get these online? I've been looking all over but cannot find them.
> Thanks


 Unfortunly I don't I got lucky enough and found a member in the forum selling them


----------



## Archun

Thanks!


----------



## Stonedog

I humbly submit photos of my 100ct. I've been slowly filling it over the last few months and I've finally run out of room. A small tuperidor was added to handle the overflow but it's at capacity too! I guess I should take a few minutes and organize the sticks a little better...


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Stonedog, am I reading your RH% right @ 80%?


----------



## socalocmatt

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Stonedog, am I reading your RH% right @ 80%?


The digital reads 64%. The 80%, is that the analog that your looking at? If so, it's probably way off as most are and not many people use them accept for aesthetics.


----------



## Stonedog

socalocmatt said:


> The digital reads 64%. The 80%, is that the analog that your looking at? If so, it's probably way off as most are and not many people use them accept for aesthetics.


That analog hygrometer is a piece of crap. It looks good, but I don't understand why they put external hygrometers on a glass top humidors anyway? They leak humidity and with a glass top you can see an internal hygrometer anyway. Notice all of they heartfelt beads there? I have to recharge them once a week in the winter...


----------



## Wiseguy1982

socalocmatt said:


> The digital reads 64%. The 80%, is that the analog that your looking at? If so, it's probably way off as most are and not many people use them accept for aesthetics.


:doh: I didn't even see it, I must need sleep.



Stonedog said:


> Notice all of they heartfelt beads there? I have to recharge them once a week in the winter...


:faint: Oi, I sure don't miss winter.


----------



## louistogie




----------



## android

nice stash Louis!


----------



## StogieJim

Louis thats beautiful dude!

How'd you make that humi? I'd love to do something like that.


----------



## louistogie

StogieJim said:


> Louis thats beautiful dude!
> 
> How'd you make that humi? I'd love to do something like that.


I didn't, its a wine cooler converted with wooded drawers. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-forum/288447-wineador-drawers-shelves.html


----------



## Max_Power

Wow Louis!

The Barclays and El Centurians are absolutely drool worthy.


----------



## StogieJim

And that stash of Padrons made me stare at that pic a bit too long  You'd think i was looking at a swimsuit issue or something!!

Thanks for the link Louis. I've gotta make something like that! Was gonna upgrade the cooler, but that seems like such a classier (yet more expensive) option 

Jim


----------



## android

got to doing some inventory tonight and snapped a few pics of the current stash (you people are ruining me!!! )


----------



## Archun

VERY VERY NICE!
Congrats android!


----------



## Archun

This is not my entire stash, but my new addition to it, which I just got on the mail (Very Excited :rofl


----------



## Slowreaction

Just got my drawers from Forrest and wanted to show what I've accumulated in the past few months. Drawers contain the normal pardons, liga, Fuentes, viaje, etc. Boxes consist of feral pigs, wolfman dress, jdn consul, vintage '90 and boxes from isom.


----------



## android

nice ones fellas!


----------



## rocker06

NICE stash guys...


----------



## ryanbish

These stash pics are causing some drool stains to form on my keyboard guys!


----------



## Archun

Nice Peter!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Wow! There are some very nice stashes here. I'm gonna post a pic of mine soon.I used to have a lot more but while I was stationed in Germany, I did more smoking than buying...:smoke2:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Dubv23 said:


> I've been adding a lot and moving things around so I decided to take some updated photos
> 
> Cooler:
> 
> Alec Bradley and Pepin drawer
> 
> AJ Fernandez, 5 Vegas
> 
> Desktop Humidor: I never can decide what to use the desktop for now that I have to cooler so it's stocked with my special occasion/premium sticks


Will, I know you've probably been asked this before. But in your last Show Me Your Stash post, is that a regular "ice chest-type" cooler converted into a coolidor? If so, how big is it and where did you get the idea? I'd like to do something along those lines to keep in my man-cave. Hook a BOTL up!


----------



## Dubv23

No problem man. It's actually a 150 qt Coleman marine cooler I got from Walmart for like $80 bucks. The drawers were built by a member on here name Forrest. I believe he has a thread in the retailers section and a website Wineadors 
Com. 

I got the idea on here. There are a few other members with similar set ups and I was inspired. It's an awesome set up that I really love. It probably sits about 4 feet high in my bedroom closet and holds rock solid.


----------



## slimjim32

Nothing fancy


----------



## Archun

slimjim32 said:


> Nothing fancy


I wouldn't say that, that's a very nice cigar collection you have right there, Cheers!:dude:


----------



## lostdog13

Where I stand at the moment

my 5 Vegas humi 

























Jar









Acid Desktop









Cohiba Jar









And the "hmmm..wonder why the mailmen know me by name" aka "Puff hates my mailbox" humi


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Nice John.


----------



## Archun

Little by little


----------



## Mfuchs88

Archun said:


> Little by little


This is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so jealous... Congrats on that beautiful stash, hopefully over the next few years I'll make some progress too. :beerchug:


----------



## jaysalti

It's growing little by little... I remember when I first got the humidor and there were only 5 sticks in it...  Sorry for the terrible phone pics



















Top Shelf (which stay in the bottom shelf)









snuff









pipe tobacco


----------



## househarley

Me and my fathers stash in the custom humidor we built.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

househarley said:


> View attachment 38902
> 
> 
> Me and my fathers stash in the custom humidor we built.


Pretty nice setup you have there. I'm assuming it works as intended (keeps humidity, etc.)? Definitely display worthy.


----------



## househarley

mjohnsoniii said:


> Pretty nice setup you have there. I'm assuming it works as intended (keeps humidity, etc.)? Definitely display worthy.


Ya it works very well. We used magnets to get the best seal as possible, obviously still not the perfect fit you would see in a factory made humidor though. And we humidify it with a LE VEIL DCH-56 GEL HUMIDIFIER (The black device at the bottom of the humidor). We actually had a problem at first of over humidification with the Le Veil set to 72. With it set to 68 the bottom stays around 70-71 and the top stays around 69-70. But we knew it would be a learning experience since we have never built a humidor before. It has been up and running for around 6 month now and all the cigars have been perfect!


----------



## don24

wow do i suck


----------



## loulax07

don24 said:


> wow do i suck


in time my friend, in time


----------



## slimjim32

don24 said:


> wow do i suck


Why do you say that? Everyone started somewhere. Like stated, in time...


----------



## z0diac

Here's some of my stash so far... none of the pipe collection/tins/cabinet. I just took the stuff out of my wineador



























































































I'm just realizing now how crappy the lighting was. Everything's got an orange tint. Next time I'll spread it on the floor and use a proper soft flash.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Nothing fancy got some good sticks and some cheapo sticks that came with my humidor.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

z0diac said:


> Here's some of my stash so far... none of the pipe collection/tins/cabinet. I just took the stuff out of my wineador...
> 
> ...I'm just realizing now how crappy the lighting was. Everything's got an orange tint. Next time I'll spread it on the floor and use a proper soft flash.


Definitely some eye candy. ISOMs galore!!! Nice stash, Jake!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Nothing fancy got some good sticks and some cheapo sticks that came with my humidor.


Very nice.


----------



## mxracercam

z0diac said:


> Here's some of my stash so far... none of the pipe collection/tins/cabinet. I just took the stuff out of my wineador


That's a hell of a stash! Color me jealous!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Jake, wow man! That's an amazing stash!


----------



## bloodstock64

I LOVE MY BROTHER. He sent me some real nice Cubans a few weeks back. These won't make it past July 4th. The Parts D4's are already history.


----------



## jakecartier3

After losing a large part of my collection after someone came into my dorm room and stole a bunch of cigars this past year, I'm slowly rebuilding and these pictures are a great source of inspiration! Seriously, yall's collections are very impressive. Now off to decide what to smoke for America's Birthday!


----------



## sbl212

I have a 75 count humidor that I was fairly proud of until I saw this thread.... put to shame...


----------



## johnmoss

Had almost everything out to reorg and make room for some new purchases. This was the before pic, just laying everything out. Funny I didn't take any after pics. :loco:

Not pictured is another box of Illusione 88 Maduros. The two boxes under the Little Monsters are La Bomba Atoms and Room 101 Roxxos.

Now when the CCs I ordered Friday get here I'll have to do this all over again.


----------



## DarrelMorris

don24 said:


> wow do i suck


It's not a competition. We all build our stashes as we can. Take inspiration from the stashes of our BOTL some of these have taken years to acquire.


----------



## joshuarodger

you've been holding back on us matt. i found your complete stash. nearly 10 minutes of drooliness...

socalocmatt's stash


----------



## volpow61

Some nice stashes here


----------



## jheiliger

joshuarodger said:


> socalocmatt's stash


LOL Matt - at about 3:10 - "here's you know the standard Opus X stuff..." WHAT?!

I'm pretty new here, and am amazed at some of the collections you guys have amassed! Pr0n for sure...


----------



## socalocmatt

joshuarodger said:


> you've been holding back on us matt. i found your complete stash. nearly 10 minutes of drooliness...
> 
> socalocmatt's stash


lol. YouTubing me??? Not fair! :biglaugh:

I really gotta do an updated video one of these days when I get my new room setup and everything put away.


----------



## socalocmatt

jheiliger said:


> LOL Matt - at about 3:10 - "here's you know the standard Opus X stuff..." WHAT?!
> 
> I'm pretty new here, and am amazed at some of the collections you guys have amassed! Pr0n for sure...


Well.... that is standard Opus X stuff. :biggrin:

Glad you liked watching it. :thumb:


----------



## jheiliger

Just funny that you would use the words "standard" and "Opus X" in the same sentence... Some of us have never even seen one, much less smoked it.


----------



## slimjim32

Figured I should do a little organizing, seeing it was getting out of hand. Actually, my wife surprised me whil I was at work by doing it. So I thought I would take a few pics of the singles...(besides wouldn't want to cause an aneurism for all you OCD people)


































































Some of these have over 6 years on them...


----------



## socalocmatt

Damn. Those are some great cigars! Nice stash!!!


----------



## kdmckin

Here are some updated pics of my stash.... Slideshow

Heres a few of the shots... The rest are in the slide show.


----------



## Kswicky

Beautiful, love that box of Fuentes


----------



## EdATX

No picture of my current stash, but I don't have much. Once I get all bills current, I might need to get me some new sticks.


----------



## shootinmatt

Man after seeing all these stash pictures, I feel like the little kid sitting at the growen up's table for the first time.. lol


----------



## EdATX

My vast and lofty collection.










I really need to do some shopping and clean my humidor.


----------



## joshuarodger

socalocmatt said:


> lol. YouTubing me??? Not fair! :biglaugh:
> 
> I really gotta do an updated video one of these days when I get my new room setup and everything put away.


haha, i don't remember what i was searching for, something about cigars, but one of the suggested videos on the side was from socalocmatt. i didn't think there could be 2 of you wandering around so i thought i'd share it with the BOTLs here. nice stash though.


----------



## android

damn, nice additions all!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Been wanting to share in this thread for a while but never got around to taking pictures. When I first started I tried to take pictures of my humidor every month to see how it changed, that lasted like 2-3 months. Been at it for less than 2 years. This can give yall an idea but I didnt go opening boxes which all but a couple actually contain whats on the box.

In order of whats in the humidor and when I got it.

My first was a birthday present from my girlfriend(I think she regrets what she started). 
Mostly bombs and gifts









Top








Bottom

I got this tupperdor about the time I won on some Super Bowl squares(still has some winnings from that in there)
I went layer by layer and yes top box are some Tats I won as a door prize to Texas Cigar festival.














































Found this on Craigslist for $20 a year later I say this is working out ok.
Mostly stuff from Lone Star Cigar Bash.



















Not sure how or when I got to this point but I had this broken wine fridge before I joined puff and I want to make some drawers for it anddress it up a bit but I needed some space pretty badly so it started getting used. Now not sure how many are in here but it is more than a couple.





































Part 1


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Part 2

Finally another craigslist/garage sale deal. Was not in desperate need but I got it pretty cheap. Now this holds bombs and gifts only.









Top









Bottom

Nothing all too glamorous but I always got something to smoke. Hope you liked it!


----------



## limdull

slimjim32 said:


> Figured I should do a little organizing, seeing it was getting out of hand. Actually, my wife surprised me whil I was at work by doing it. So I thought I would take a few pics of the singles...(besides wouldn't want to cause an aneurism for all you OCD people)
> 
> [IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/5edf6e8d.jpg[/I
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/769eb4f4.jpg[/IM
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/1c62040d.jpg[/IM
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/76f81977.jpg[/I
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/bc3d86c5.jpg[/I
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/4b6cf83a.jpg[/IM
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/ab849dc7.jpg[/I
> [IMG][IMG]http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj623/theslimjim32/82d55228.jpg[/IM
> 
> Some of these have over 6 years on them...[/QUOTE]
> 
> That cohiba in the 7th pic looks uhh odd or its super old


----------



## APBTMarcel

Yea I was going to pm him.


----------



## socalocmatt

Its says under the logo "Republica Dominicana". Its just the NC Cohiba


----------



## android

nice stash Josh!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I guess I can show off my meager stash. Of course it's not...how can i say...as *UBER* premium as some I've seen on here but it's mine. I took the advice of a very prominent BOTL on the forum. I gonna stop buying "just to have" and start buying "what I really want". For instance, I'll "not" buy boxes of (although, there's absolutely nothing wrong with...) 5 Vegas or Victor Sinclair for a couple of months and get one box of T52s or #9s instead. Anyway, here's what I got:

My wife bought this humi for me as an anniversary gift










































































My wife got these for me on a trip to New York. The one with the Empire State Building on it (I believe) is made for NYC only. I thought it was pretty cool.









Thats it.


----------



## exprime8

hey milton, that is an exellent stash, oh and whats up with the cigars on the 2nd pic they look moldy or is it just the cam???


----------



## loulax07

exprime8 said:


> hey milton, that is an exellent stash, oh and whats up with the cigars on the 2nd pic they look moldy or is it just the cam???


And I didn't think cc cohibas come in cello? Or barber pole for that matter. But hey, what do I know!


----------



## Sarge

loulax07 said:


> And I didn't think cc cohibas come in cello?


yeah not to rain on anyones parade but those are definitely not...

some great stashes and pics guys... went ahead and took some pics tonight but only the first half went from my phone to my email. Maybe sometime this week I'll reshoot the rest to my email, upload and post...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

exprime8 said:


> hey milton, that is an exellent stash, oh and whats up with the cigars on the 2nd pic they look moldy or is it just the cam???


To be honest, I'm not sure. At first, I thought it was plume but now...:noidea:


----------



## GIBrett

A couple pics of my tiny stash... Started putting together my coolidor today though!

















Apparently I fail at posting a pic on here... issue with macs?


----------



## android

pics showed up fine for me, nice stash!


----------



## Ants

Beautiful humidor Brett!


----------



## Dark Rose

Here's my stash as I get back into the hobby... Hopefully I'll be moved into my new house in a couple weeks and can fire one of these up! The stash is humble, but it's all mine!










Ah, much better, it shows up now!


----------



## Stonedog

Nice little stash Steve. And is that a VLTOR charging handle?


----------



## Dark Rose

Stonedog said:


> Nice little stash Steve. And is that a VLTOR charging handle?


It is indeed, they make the Gunfighter handle, mine's a medium latch, goes on my 26" heavy barreled long-range AR...

Waiting for it to cool down here, a nice afternoon at my family's woods with a nice smoke sounds like a great idea, but been toooooo hot.

Hopefully my meager little stash will be growing soon, lol.


----------



## djsmiles

Dark Rose said:


> Here's my stash as I get back into the hobby... Hopefully I'll be moved into my new house in a couple weeks and can fire one of these up! The stash is humble, but it's all mine!
> 
> Ah, much better, it shows up now!


Nothing says "FREEDOM!!!" more than guns and 'gars. 

i like my Gunfighter too.


----------



## ev3

Thought for sure a 250-300 capacity humi would be more than enough space when I bought out a year and a half ago. HAIL TO THE POWER OF THE LEAF!


----------



## android

nice looking collection Ellic!


----------



## bwhite220

Here we go:


----------



## jphank

Ellic is no lightweight. We talked cigars for a few hours this past weekend, and he's going to fit in real well here 



ev3 said:


> Thought for sure a 250-300 capacity humi would be more than enough space when I bought out a year and a half ago. HAIL TO THE POWER OF THE LEAF!


----------



## android

lookin good Brandon!


----------



## ev3

Thanks Andrew. I would've pulled them out and taken more pictures, but it's like Tetris in there and takes a few minutes to figure out how to get 'em all back in. Lol.


----------



## ev3

Thanks Jessica. I'm just happy to be swimming in the same ocean as ya'll. This is a pretty awesome website full of true aficionados.


----------



## bwhite220

android said:


> lookin good Brandon!


Thank you sir!


----------



## AStateJB

I gotta be honest, Brandon, I'm more than a little jealous over the autographed box of RS Sigs! Those things are delicious and the personalized autograph is just awesome!


----------



## bwhite220

AStateJB said:


> I gotta be honest, Brandon, I'm more than a little jealous over the autographed box of RS Sigs! Those things are delicious and the personalized autograph is just awesome!


Yeah, that's my favorite thing in there!


----------



## smokin surfer

I am in awe. I have some work to do, obviously.. but when I can I will post pics of my meager collection. Many of you guys have a better selection than my local b & m!


----------



## DMS7502

Here's most of my stash. Seems pretty small in comparison in here but I've spent a lot of time in this thread gazing in awe of everyone's unbelievable stashes, so I figured I should jump in. Sorry for the crappy photos...I'm not sure why some are upside down, but you get the idea


----------



## Dhughes12

Mods please delete. Acc post. Thanks


----------



## cw_mi

My latest:


----------



## buttstitches

cw_mi said:


> My latest:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Top notch Chuck! I know you wouldn't have it any other way!!!



cw_mi said:


> My latest:


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Senor Buttstiches:

Absolutely beautiful, some amazing smokes, and great looking technique on the photos as well. What are you using to take the pictures?


----------



## buttstitches

Deadhead Dave said:


> Senor Buttstiches:
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, some amazing smokes, and great looking technique on the photos as well. What are you using to take the pictures?


I believe you are referring to cw_mi's pictures :tongue1: I'm wondering this as well.


----------



## cw_mi

Thanks Dave, Chris. I'm using just a little point and shoot Sony DSC-W90 in a light box that I purchased online. The key that I've found for nice pics from this camera is the lighting. Someday I would like to get photoshop so I can further enhance the pictures.


----------



## Monday

Wow there are some amazing collections here! Makes me envious!!!


----------



## smokin surfer

Extreme noob here, but I'm starting to figure out what I like.. 

The boxes,


My first real humi, a bargain glass top..


Death row, soon to be history.. LOL


This is my accumulation after 10 months smoking. Am I in trouble?


----------



## AStateJB

smokin surfer said:


> This is my accumulation after 10 months smoking. Am I in trouble?


Pretty much! :lol: Nice stash you got there!


----------



## smokin surfer

Thanks Josh! It aint much but give me time..  

Next I will work on sealing that cabinet the boxes are in to make the whole thing a humidor.. Thank the Lord for tight cedar boxes and humi-sticks!


----------



## Dhughes12

When I started in February, I bought a ten stick travel humi thinking, I'll never need more than this! HA! That lasted about month. Here's where Im at now. Well, actually I'm packed in a little tighter now, as this pics a few weeks old. I'll try to get some detailed pics tomm....









Slippery slope is putting it lightly


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Rob nice stash!



Dhughes12 said:


> When I started in February, I bought a ten stick travel humi thinking, I'll never need more than this! HA! That lasted about month. Here's where Im at now. Well, actually I'm packed in a little tighter now, as this pics a few weeks old. I'll try to get some detailed pics tomm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippery slope is putting it lightly


Dustin you slide down faster than I did I think!


----------



## Dhughes12

Soo, way off topic but..... THEY KILLED DUBLIN DR PEPPER!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## GeeRawkz

Somewhat recent stash picture...prior to my latest CBID impulse attack, will post a new picture with the additional cigar humidor and cigar entourage added to the collection :smokin:









odd I guess it won't let me post picture =(


----------



## android

shows up fine for me... nice collection!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Dhughes12 said:


> Soo, way off topic but..... THEY KILLED DUBLIN DR PEPPER!?!?!!?!?!


Yep Dr. Pepper started their own natural sugar DP and sued Dublin Dr. Pepper to quit making the product. Dr. Pepper/Snapple won and we have been without Dublin Dr. Pepper for over a year now. They still make drinks in Dublin Tx but anything with a DP logo got torn down last year.

I have drank only 1 DP in last year(Buddy grabbed lunch thats what he got me to drink) but I will never give them another $!


----------



## Loki21

Very nice pic.


----------



## jswaykos

smokin surfer said:


> Thanks Josh! It aint much but give me time..
> 
> Next I will work on sealing that cabinet the boxes are in to make the whole thing a humidor.. Thank the Lord for tight cedar boxes and humi-sticks!


I'm sure your cigars are all fine still (but note that cigar boxes are NOT air tight), but man, if you're gonna spend good money on cigars why not spend just a little to properly store them?? Even a cooler is only $60 or so at most...


----------



## smokin surfer

Funny you say that cuz this weekend I realized how much better they'd smoke in a proper humi.. Added a second 150 count solid sc box. Pics to follow...


----------



## pipesdaddy

wow, what a collection, i wish i have this type of variation. Now a days i am trying to making this ...wish me good luck.


----------



## jheiliger

smokin surfer said:


> Funny you say that cuz this weekend I realized how much better they'd smoke in a proper humi.. Added a second 150 count solid sc box. Pics to follow...


SMOKIN SURFER

Bro... Go to Walmart and get you a 150qt cooler and some kitty litter so you can store those boxes properly. The 150 count box you bought won't hold a tenth of those! If they dry out the smokes will NEVER recover, and you will have wasted a bunch of money!

This is my cooler build, and it cost me $35.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/313986-cooler-yes-i-think-so.html

Here's the official sticky thread if you need instructions - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html

If I can, I'm glad to help (as are most of the other Brothers here...)! Start a thread, and we can try to answer any questions you might have.

BTW, I had my doubts about going the cooler/kitty litter route at first. I'm 2 months into it, and my cooler holds r/h better than ANY humidor I've ever owned! I'm rock solid at 67% for 2 months now and I haven't had to change a thing! No adding water... no changing beads... just amazing smokes coming out of that bad boy!

THAT IS A WONDERFUL LOOKING Stash btw!


----------



## smokin surfer

It is ironic that you post this up today Joe. As my wife discovered my 2nd large humidor this morning and sent me a short text at work - "we need to talk about this cigar thing" lolol!! I think a discreet cooler may be just what I need haha. At the least I do have her admiration for kicking a three decade smoking habit two packs a day..

I did explain that it seems extraordinary the amount I've accumulated, but considering that a good cigar takes rest and age to properly be appreciated, I am only stocking up for a long period of enjoyment! Although I think the next time she sees me bring home a box from work where I ship to it is going to get a very close inspection.. 

Thank you for the tips. I'm going to have to find space for a coolador, that's for sure.


----------



## Archun

Upper Floor: Cuban








Lower Floor: Non-Cuban








:cowboyic9:


----------



## Hall25

My humble little stash...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Jared that is a pretty nice stash there brother


----------



## Archun

That is just Rough Cigar [email protected]!:dude:


Hall25 said:


> My humble little stash...
> View attachment 41030
> 
> View attachment 41031


----------



## mpls

It's hard to see in the humidors, but here's a glimpse...

This one has around 50 various tats and a few prensado's.









This one holds around 125 and has about 25 cc's (most of which are unbanded to make it home safely) along with some fuente's, my father's, padron's, Illusione mk's and other randoms.









I have no clue how many this one holds, but it's mainly a bunch of stronger nicaraguan's and maduro's.









Here are my full boxes resting a bit...









My wife thinks its a lot but thankfully you guys make it look quite a bit smaller!


----------



## phalynx

I wanted to contribute "my stash".


----------



## mpls

Hey Scott, the last comment in my post above yours is meant for guys exactly like you! Awesome collection!


----------



## Dark Rose

phalynx said:


> I wanted to contribute "my stash".


That's not a "stash", that's a small warehouse/B&M...


----------



## Archun

WHAT??:scared:
Congrats, Amazing little private B&M!:thumb:


phalynx said:


> I wanted to contribute "my stash".


----------



## chris1360

holy f"n snickerdoodles big guy!!!!! Thats a stash!!!!!


----------



## Marcm15

While preparing for a major storm I decided to move my 150 qt Coolidor upstairs from the basement and thought it might be a good time to organize and record exactly what I have in my collection which only began to grow exponentially after I joined Puff just a few short months ago... I was actually shocked to find that I have a total of 411 sticks in a Coolidor that I setup with shelves, a smaller cooler for boxes, and two humidors.

Thanks to all who posted reviews, feedback and other discussion which was my primary motivating factor in building this collection. I foresee some bombing activity developing as soon as I can see addresses. I need to make room for the Fuente stuff I have really developed a true liking for!!

Guys, this truly IS a slippery slope...


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice stash Marc! Stay safe and dry!

Some of my family are just down the road from you in Port Jervis.


----------



## android

lookin' good Marc!


----------



## StogieNinja

Marcm15 said:


> I was actually shocked to find that I have a total of 411 sticks in a Coolidor that I setup with shelves, a smaller cooler for boxes, and two humidors. ...Guys, this truly IS a slippery slope...


You've only been here for two months, and your stash already outnumbers mine! You're so screwed!

:smoke:

Hope everything weathers the storm alright!


----------



## loulax07

Question- coolidors should stay dry inside if its surrounded by water, no?


----------



## Draepheus

I would post my measly stash but I feel like it'd be laughed at lol.

Nice stash's guys!


----------



## socalocmatt

loulax07 said:


> Question- coolidors should stay dry inside if its surrounded by water, no?


Unless it floods and the damn thing tips over.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

loulax07 said:


> Question- coolidors should stay dry inside if its surrounded by water, no?


I would not treat a cooler as air or water tight. I have had ice water spill on me moving a cooler full of water before. As long as it is not submerged or tipped over as Matt said you are good.


----------



## Marcm15

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You've only been here for two months, and your stash already outnumbers mine! You're so screwed!
> 
> :smoke:
> 
> Hope everything weathers the storm alright!


I didn't just step onto the slope, I dove head first down it....


----------



## phalynx

I updated my shelving to better show my stash. It is certainly better to be able to see what I may want to smoke.


----------



## jheiliger

phalynx said:


> I updated my shelving to better show my stash. It is certainly better to be able to see what I may want to smoke.


Bro... THAT is a KILLER stash and humidor!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

phalynx said:


> I updated my shelving to better show my stash. It is certainly better to be able to see what I may want to smoke.


Very impressive Scott. I love how you got your bundled sticks set up. I have seen actual B&M less organized than you.


----------



## Marcm15

Scott that is an amazing setup! I dream of one day having a walk in like that. Great Job Brother...


----------



## jsonracer

phalynx, that's really incredible. Did you just build that into a closet in your house? Would love to have something like that someday..


----------



## phalynx

jsonracer said:


> phalynx, that's really incredible. Did you just build that into a closet in your house? Would love to have something like that someday..


It is a purpose built walk-in humidor. It is built into the man-cave.


----------



## NoirNick

Not much of a stash, but this is all I've got and I'm very proud of them all!


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Here is my stash. It never really grows because I usually smoke what I buy as soon as I buy it. I have realized this error and started to try to put a couple new sticks in each week. If a stick goes into my humi, it will be there for at least a couple months or more!


----------



## LuvMaduros

Looking at a second humi or maybe a wineadoor in the near future.


----------



## android

holy crap Scott! nice stash/walk in bro!


----------



## ORMason

Here's my humble stash, I just started acquiring sticks last week. Some of you will notice that I'm a fan of Candela's, nice and mild for my young palate. My birthday is coming up so a real humi is in the plans.


----------



## Archun

My updated stash:
























THE NEW ADDITION:


----------



## StogieJim

Archun thats beautiful man!


----------



## Archun

Thanks!:cowboyic9:


----------



## php007

Nice Staches everyone. Scott very nice collection but what I envy the most is the space you have. 
I may some day pull all my boxes out to take a picture but in the mean time I will take a pic of the humi.


----------



## php007

Went from this to...










THIS.


----------



## mpls

Dang!! Not only a boat load of smokes, but high end as well! Nicely done!!


----------



## Stonedog

Paul, that's enough to stock a small B&M!


----------



## ckay

End thread.


----------



## phalynx

php007, that's a built in right? That is classy as heck! There is nothing sexier than a shelf.....in a humidor..... that is bent by a heavy LOAD! Excellent collection and first class presentation!


----------



## tylernim

All I have to say is wow. Is it difficult to keep that thing humidified?


----------



## php007

Yes, it's a builtin, the wife said out of sight is better for her and gave me the green light to have it built. Not difficult to keep humidified, I have about 10 pounds of beads in there. The only thing I don't have is temp control, which sucks in the summer.


----------



## phalynx

php, Is that red cedar in your humidor?


----------



## android

ckay said:


> End thread.


hilarious!


----------



## Jfred

Here are some pictures of my stash. (i have a 2nd tin of opus x and a 5 pack of oliva vindicators)


----------



## php007

phalynx said:


> php, Is that red cedar in your humidor?


Orignaly the guy who built it used red cedar, which I sealed with 4 coats of poly. I then found 12" x 1" 10 foot long spanish cedar planks, which he ripped to 1/4 planks and lined the entire humidor. Then he re built the drawers and shelfs with solid spanish cedar. Needless to say, he was propperly schooled on ho w to build humidors. 
The ceader cost me about $600 and the humi is aprox 50"x50" and 28" deep.


----------



## jheiliger

That's epic, Paul... Fantastic!


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Sweet looking stash Jfred. What kind of wineador is that? Thats about the size I am looking into buying.


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice well rounded stash, Jeramie, and your wineador looks great.


----------



## php007

Nice stash Jeramie, I see you are a cello off type.


----------



## hawesg

php007 said:


> Went from this to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.


That's pretty much how I imagined it  nicely done.


----------



## chris1360

Holy Balls..... yall have some seriously nice stashes..... Mine sucks, but I am posting it anyways

Here they are:lolat:


----------



## Archun

Those are amazing cigars, congrats!:clap2:


chris1360 said:


> Holy Balls..... yall have some seriously nice stashes..... Mine sucks, but I am posting it anyways
> 
> Here they are:lolat:


----------



## chris1360

Garret that is an amazing built in Humidor! I love it! You are a lucky man!


----------



## Ozzy

my god those stashes are amazing. I have 3 sticks in total which I will likely be smoking this weekend 
Hope to get near to were you guys are one day!


----------



## android

Ozzy said:


> my god those stashes are amazing. I have 3 sticks in total which I will likely be smoking this weekend
> Hope to get near to were you guys are one day!


not that my stash even approaches some in here... but just stick around, you'll be shocked how much your stash grows!!! puff is the enabler of all enablers!


----------



## Ozzy

android said:


> not that my stash even approaches some in here... but just stick around, you'll be shocked how much your stash grows!!! puff is the enabler of all enablers!


Tell me about it, just from reading the thread i'd already jumped over and started looking at cigars to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Bondo 440

Ozzy said:


> my god those stashes are amazing. I have 3 sticks in total which I will likely be smoking this weekend
> Hope to get near to were you guys are one day!


You'll see. I started in April, packing 4-5 cigars. Signed up here like two months later. Right now I have about 100 cigars. I have a lot of $3 smokes and about 30 nicer ones from samplers and 1- off buys that I smoke as treats on the weekend. It doesn't happen over night. Have fun figuring out what you like so you aren't spending a lot of money on gars you won't enjoy. Remember your tastes may change as well.

How much money you have, ( or want to spend ) may get you there faster, but I believe more of it is how long you have been at it. Like *Android *says. 
So patience young Jedi :lol:


----------



## Bondo 440

chris1360 said:


> Holy Balls..... yall have some seriously nice stashes..... Mine sucks, but I am posting it anyways
> 
> Here they are:lolat:


Dude. That's bada55 ! Perfect noobstash ! Close to what I have actually.


----------



## Ozzy

Bondo 440 said:


> You'll see. I started in April, packing 4-5 cigars. Signed up here like two months later. Right now I have about 100 cigars. I have a lot of $3 smokes and about 30 nicer ones from samplers and 1- off buys that I smoke as treats on the weekend. It doesn't happen over night. Have fun figuring out what you like so you aren't spending a lot of money on gars you won't enjoy. Remember your tastes may change as well.
> 
> How much money you have, ( or want to spend ) may get you there faster, but I believe more of it is how long you have been at it. Like *Android *says.
> So patience young Jedi :lol:


Yeah we all gotta start somewhere. Thats exactly what I plan on doing. Trying all the different cigars to find out what I like then buy 5 packs of those I enjoy and go from there:cb.
Reading this thread is really great to see what everyone has, so if you got some pics post them up, would be great to see them :biggrin1:


----------



## hawesg

chris1360 said:


> Holy Balls..... yall have some seriously nice stashes..... Mine sucks, but I am posting it anyways
> 
> Here they are:lolat:


you've got some fantastic smokes there chris!


----------



## Bondo 440

Ozzy said:


> Yeah we all gotta start somewhere. Thats exactly what I plan on doing. Trying all the different cigars to find out what I like then buy 5 packs of those I enjoy and go from there:cb.
> Reading this thread is really great to see what everyone has, so if you got some pics post them up, would be great to see them :biggrin1:


Sure thing. I'll post Friday since I'm signing off and I'll be traveling tomorrow. Have a good Holiday everybody and catch you guys Friday !


----------



## chris1360

hawesg said:


> you've got some fantastic smokes there chris!


Thanks. I do not keep alot at the house since my local B&M is about 15 minutes away, and they carry just about anything under the sun. I go there to smoke 4-6 times a week, so really not a huge need to keep tons of cigars on hand. Plus going to the B&M keeps me from spending too much on cigars. I just buy what I am going to smoke. If I see something rare or HTF I snag it up and take it home.


----------



## Bondo 440

Here guys. I gotta run. Have a good safe one today.

My Two Humis.










ACIDdor ( with CAO Moontrance, blondie, and Infusions










Naturals Humi










Second level. The third stack on the right is three deep, mostly my Quarums under there.


----------



## Ozzy

Very nice dude!


----------



## socalocmatt

Some very nice stashes. I'll have to post up some recent stash pics one of these days. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## anth.gulla

View attachment 73457


heres my stash slowly growing


----------



## Kingtut82

wow not bad botl's as soon as I get all this figured out I'll post mine.
cheers


----------



## chris1360

socalocmatt said:


> Some very nice stashes. I'll have to post up some recent stash pics one of these days.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Any time I even think about your stash, tears form in my eyes..... and i think about what life would be like with one less kidney.:ask:


----------



## ggcadc

I think I fall into the lower ranks here, but I'm feeling ok about posting this up,
I swear these were organized before the LOB bombed me with a bunch of unmarked sticks









These unmarked sticks are still in the LOB bags they came in so I know it's not a accidental mystery stick









This is my coolidor-


----------



## smokin_dad

That's a nice collection Grant! You have some quality sticks there.


----------



## Archun

Very nice indeed!:cowboyic9:


ggcadc said:


> I think I fall into the lower ranks here, but I'm feeling ok about posting this up,
> I swear these were organized before the LOB bombed me with a bunch of unmarked sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These unmarked sticks are still in the LOB bags they came in so I know it's not a accidental mystery stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my coolidor-


----------



## Fuego

Great choices!


----------



## chris1360

Some of my babies were sacrificed to the fire gods this week..... (see red x's)









But I did add a bit to my small collection.


----------



## Kingtut82

Man nice you want to sell or trade the uf4 or the little opus maybe for a shark or opus churchill?


----------



## chris1360

Kingtut82 said:


> Man nice you want to sell or trade the uf4 or the little opus maybe for a shark or opus churchill?


Thanks, but I am good. I love those UF-4s, and would sell a kidney for some more!


----------



## Stonedog

Stonedog said:


> That analog hygrometer is a piece of crap. It looks good, but I don't understand why they put external hygrometers on a glass top humidors anyway? They leak humidity and with a glass top you can see an internal hygrometer anyway. Notice all of they heartfelt beads there? I have to recharge them once a week in the winter...


For any newbs like me reading this thread, I finally got smart and closed off the back side of the analog hygro with plastic wrap and tape. It's holding humidity _much_ better now. The hygrometer is basically just a decoration now, but I'll take that over a bad seal any day.

The external hygrometers on these cheap 100 ct glass top humidors (as seen here in my original post) seal well around the sides, but the humidity is free to flow through the hygro itself via the holes in the backs and sides.


----------



## Pasty

Stonedog said:


> The external hygrometers on these cheap 100 ct glass top humidors seal well around the sides, but the humidity is free to flow through the hygro itself via the holes in the backs and sides.


I hadn't even thought about it that way! My buddy has a humi with an external hygro and is running into RH issues - I need to pass this onto him. Thanks for the insight


----------



## Pasty

back to the subject (sorry about the quality):


----------



## Tex

Here's my stash!


----------



## Kingtut82

chris1360 said:


> Thanks, but I am good. I love those UF-4s, and would sell a kidney for some more!


Lol i hear you bud never had one so its worth a shot!!!
I should be able to get a bundle when i meet JD next year ill keep my fingers crossed


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## jhedrick83

php007 said:


> Went from this to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.


I was browsing the thread for ideas for my cabinet build. Now I have to change my pants, thanks....:dr


----------



## ATCarp

cigar pr0n, cigar pr0n everywhere...............


----------



## chris1360

Kingtut82 said:


> Lol i hear you bud never had one so its worth a shot!!!
> I should be able to get a bundle when i meet JD next year ill keep my fingers crossed


Awwwwww you lucky lucky man!!!!! I am going to do my best to hunt down more Liga stuff next year. I am planning on attending a few events as well. To bad JD only comes to Atlanta a few times a year.


----------



## awkwardPause

Some recent acquisitions I'm a bit too excited about!


----------



## awkwardPause




----------



## pvj

awesome setup!


----------



## foothills86

Dang you guys are making me jealous, ill post up a pic when my new retrofitted humidor comes back and is all loaded up( 1950's end table conversion). My new additions should have arrived by then also.


----------



## B-daddy

Here the stash. Yeah, I snuck my single malt stash in there too.


----------



## B-daddy

Sorry, the macro one didn't "take."


----------



## kdoggkdp

...


----------



## Simon.G

Here's my stash at the minute.

I've got 5x Warlock Robustos arriving from the States, any day now (fingers crossed)


----------



## ColdSmoker

There are some ridiculous collections in this thread. Thanks for sharing! I blame you people for the irresponsible cigar buying rate I am currently experiencing.


----------



## cuban- crafted

These collections are amazing


----------



## Stiks

Here's a few pics of my stash























































It has multiplied quite a bit since these pics LOL


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Stiks

Brian that new humi looks great! A little bare but non the less great LOL. I still haven't decided on a final design for building mine.


----------



## cuban- crafted

My modest stash. I'm a bit of a fuente fan.


----------



## Danny

they tend to do that huh


Stiks said:


> Here's a few pics of my stash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has multiplied quite a bit since these pics LOL


----------



## Danny

Just ordered some A fuente's from CI


cuban- crafted said:


> My modest stash. I'm a bit of a fuente fan.


----------



## Danny

:mad2:I 2nd that!


ColdSmoker said:


> There are some ridiculous collections in this thread. Thanks for sharing! I blame you people for the irresponsible cigar buying rate I am currently experiencing.


----------



## Danny

I will post pics of my stash as soon as i can make time.Kinda jelous of what i viewed:dunno:


----------



## Max_Power

Consolidated all my fuente into one cooler recently


----------



## Danny

Nice! Hemingway:thumb::thumb:


Max_Power said:


> Consolidated all my fuente into one cooler recently


----------



## Stiks

Max_Power said:


> Consolidated all my fuente into one cooler recently


 Nice stash fo sho!


----------



## FireRunner

bwhite220 said:


> Here we go:


I like this. Well organized.


----------



## Danny

Like em wet Huh


FireRunner said:


> I like this. Well organized.


----------



## Danny

Oh sorry NICE smokes by the way


----------



## Danny

My mistake read you hygro backwards


FireRunner said:


> I like this. Well organized.


----------



## Danny

Very Nice yesy uh huh


jhedrick83 said:


> I was browsing the thread for ideas for my cabinet build. Now I have to change my pants, thanks....:dr


----------



## Danny

Whew!!! nice


Evonnida said:


> Here we have the cooler on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are most of my Tats. This includes T110s, RC series, Face, Drac, Capa, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tat Federal 90th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Father LE 2010, 2011, My Father, and Jaime Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Illusione
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva V, including a box of 2010 V Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My meager CC collection


----------



## FireRunner

We keep the majority of cigars in our office since our cigar lounge is six blocks away  We separate cigars by frequency. If they get smoked often they're in the main box, otherwise they are in two other boxes. Photos below are of two boxes. The third box is a "storage" box.





































On average 8-12 cigars vanish from these boxes a week


----------



## gnbrotz

My travel setup:









My complete stash:


----------



## ColdSmoker

bump....I'm jonzing for some stogie pron!


----------



## procoelho

I'm impressed... amazing cigares :shocked:


----------



## procoelho

My Cuban humidor and my Humidor with several cigar, Honduras Nicaragua Portugal..


----------



## huskers

You have my Holy Grail............The BHK!



procoelho said:


> View attachment 43301
> 
> View attachment 43302
> 
> View attachment 43303
> 
> 
> My Cuban humidor and my Humidor with several cigar, Honduras Nicaragua Portugal..


----------



## ColdSmoker

Here is what I've accumulated since January

View attachment 76033

View attachment 76034

View attachment 76035

View attachment 76036

View attachment 76037

View attachment 76038


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Jesus, why the hell do I still come to this thread? All I do is get depressed and pout. I miss my stash.


----------



## MDS

Here's my top tray currently:










And now for the stockpile in the bottom:


----------



## penguinshockey

Just keeps growing...
Main Humidor









150 Qt Coleman Overflow









Some of My HTFs 









My DE Acid stash









Some more Acids, etc.


----------



## BoutiqueBlendsCigars

This my stashhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! ALL THE GOOD STUFF!!!!!


----------



## ejewell

BoutiqueBlendsCigars said:


> This my stashhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! ALL THE GOOD STUFF!!!!!
> View attachment 43519


mg: That is a warehouse!


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Wallbright

Forgot if I could post these here so I put them in their own post. Mods please edit this post if it is not allowed.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I was hesitant to show my stash because people may disagree with my new humidor but I like my cigars pretty wet&#8230;


----------



## Wiseguy1982

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I was hesitant to show my stash because people may disagree with my new humidor but I like my cigars pretty wet&#8230;


:nono:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Wiseguy1982 said:


> :nono:


O what you don't like my Crapador ? :banana:


----------



## Wiseguy1982

CarnivorousPelican said:


> O what you don't like my Crapador ? :banana:


It's hard to find the humor in that when I only have 3 or 4 sticks left man, lol.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Wiseguy1982 said:


> It's hard to find the humor in that when I only have 3 or 4 sticks left man, lol.


PM An address I will bomb you some premium sticks... I have a wineador full...

I bought some habano vintage 2002, AF fernadez overruns, and La Auroras that were just terrible SERIOUSLY terrible and I couldn't get rid of them because I won't give away sticks I won't smoke.. So I had nothing better to do with them am not going to send them to the troops so I figured I would get some amusement out of it, but now I have a new problem a clogged toilet lol...


----------



## ejewell

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I was hesitant to show my stash because people may disagree with my new humidor but I like my cigars pretty wet&#8230;


WT ?


----------



## ten08

CarnivorousPelican said:


> PM An address I will bomb you some premium sticks... I have a wineador full...
> 
> I bought some habano vintage 2002, AF fernadez overruns, and La Auroras that were just terrible SERIOUSLY terrible and I couldn't get rid of them because I won't give away sticks I won't smoke.. So I had nothing better to do with them am not going to send them to the troops so I figured I would get some amusement out of it, but now I have a new problem a clogged toilet lol...


Aside from your generous offer to Russ, your photo and everything else you've said here is disappointing. :frown: I acknowledge that no one can tell you what to do with your cigars. They are your property, and you, of course, are free to put them in the toilet, toss them in a bonfire, or bake them in a casserole -- whatever, none of my business. You shouldn't be surprised when others didn't find your post amusing. What's worthless to you could be a great blessing to another, but you seem to be mocking the idea because of your own twisted policy on gifting cigars.

The sticks you wasted have many budget-minded fans here, and are far from "dog rocket" classification. I am certain the troops would be grateful to receive them. So I'm curious, what was so "seriously terrible" about them that they could serve no better purpose than being destroyed for your amusement? Cracked wrappers, plugged, moldy, beetle-holes? I'm guessing not. Do you dislike them because you prefer high-end smokes? There's nothing wrong with that, and many (including myself) wish they could be so indulgent in their purchasing. Just because they don't meet your standard, doesn't mean no one else would like them. When it comes to gifting cigars, my policy differs from yours in that the only concern of mine is that I feel confident that the *recipient* might enjoy them. The bar I set for acceptable quality, or my own flavor profile preferences are secondary to this. In other words, I don't make it about me.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

ten08 said:


> Aside from your generous offer to Russ, your photo and everything else you've said here is disappointing. :frown: I acknowledge that no one can tell you what to do with your cigars. They are your property, and you, of course, are free to put them in the toilet, toss them in a bonfire, or bake them in a casserole -- whatever, none of my business. You shouldn't be surprised when others didn't find your post amusing. What's worthless to you could be a great blessing to another, but you seem to be mocking the idea because of your own twisted policy on gifting cigars.
> 
> The sticks you wasted have many budget-minded fans here, and are far from "dog rocket" classification. I am certain the troops would be grateful to receive them. So I'm curious, what was so "seriously terrible" about them that they could serve no better purpose than being destroyed for your amusement? Cracked wrappers, plugged, moldy, beetle-holes? I'm guessing not. Do you dislike them because you prefer high-end smokes? There's nothing wrong with that, and many (including myself) wish they could be so indulgent in their purchasing. Just because they don't meet your standard, doesn't mean no one else would like them. When it comes to gifting cigars, my policy differs from yours in that the only concern of mine is that I feel confident that the *recipient* might enjoy them. The bar I set for acceptable quality, or my own flavor profile preferences are secondary to this. In other words, I don't make it about me.


As a gentlemen I won't get into a flame with you however if you believe it is necessary to give me a written lashing for my poor etiquette then so be it but it does balance out because the offer is in the mail and I hope wiseguy enjoys the sticks I sent if not he can put them in the crapador...

Habano Vintage 2002 - Construction issues not consistent in construction poor cigar
AF fernadez overruns - ok construction, tastes purely of hay, grass, bitter intolerable taste
La Aurora Fina Selection - Terrible Construction unsmokable... Unless you like canoeing with your cigar... Taste was ok...

I do apologize though if you found it in poor taste and vulgar.


----------



## ten08

CarnivorousPelican said:


> As a gentlemen I won't get into a flame with you however if you believe it is necessary to give me a written lashing for my poor etiquette then so be it but it does balance out because the offer is in the mail and I hope wiseguy enjoys the sticks I sent if not he can put them in the crapador...
> 
> Habano Vintage 2002 - Construction issues not consistent in construction poor cigar
> AF fernadez overruns - ok construction, tastes purely of hay, grass, bitter intolerable taste
> La Aurora Fina Selection - Terrible Construction unsmokable... Unless you like canoeing with your cigar... Taste was ok...
> 
> I do apologize though if you found it in poor taste and vulgar.


I don't come here for conflict, either. This was the first time I've ever attempted to rebuke another in reaction to a post that offended me. While I still disagree, I see where you're coming from regarding iffy sticks. Your policy is your own, and I can't/won't impose my rules on another. eace:

+RG for hooking up Russ, and admitting provocative intent.


----------



## flyinpig

here is some of my stash


----------



## Scott W.

Looking good brother!


----------



## RayJax

No kidding! You have an awesome selection in hand Scot!


----------



## Suzza

flyinpig said:


> here is some of my stash
> View attachment 43549
> View attachment 43550
> View attachment 43551
> View attachment 43552
> View attachment 43553
> View attachment 43554
> View attachment 43555
> View attachment 43556
> View attachment 43557
> View attachment 43558


I still have some T52s from 2 years ago so I haven't had to buy any since then. They come in cello now?

The bottom of one of my humidors got a huge oil stain from my Ligas and cello would have been nice.


----------



## ejewell

Suzza said:


> I still have some T52s from 2 years ago so I haven't had to buy any since then. They come in cello now?
> 
> The bottom of one of my humidors got a huge oil stain from my Ligas and cello would have been nice.


Yeah Ligas I've noticed are super oily! I have a box where they didn't come in Celo's and you can distinctly see the oil marks. Glad I left them in their box. FFPs come in celo's now but I haven't seen the regular lines of 9's and T52s in them.


----------



## the_BHOOP

This is my humble stash minus what I have at the fire station.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Cleaned my humidor, took an inventory, and reorganized my stash. This is it laid out during the process:


----------



## mrdowntown

CarnivorousPelican said:


> As a gentlemen I won't get into a flame with you however if you believe it is necessary to give me a written lashing for my poor etiquette then so be it but it does balance out because the offer is in the mail and I hope wiseguy enjoys the sticks I sent if not he can put them in the crapador...
> 
> Habano Vintage 2002 - Construction issues not consistent in construction poor cigar
> AF fernadez overruns - ok construction, tastes purely of hay, grass, bitter intolerable taste
> La Aurora Fina Selection - Terrible Construction unsmokable... Unless you like canoeing with your cigar... Taste was ok...
> 
> I do apologize though if you found it in poor taste and vulgar.


I understand where both of you are coming from and listen we are all gentlemen , carnivore thought it'd be funny and ten08 poses a good point. But hey not everyone agrees on everything but I will say this I haven't tried any of those I would have taken them off your hands


----------



## paulb1970

My little noobi stash


----------



## ACasazza

View attachment 76617


That is all my stash of consists of as of 4/10/13

Some should be on the way from B-daddy who is sending me some cigars.


----------



## ten08

paulb1970 said:


> View attachment 43685
> My little noobi stash


Nothing noobi about those sticks. You're off to a great start! :thumb:


----------



## jhedrick83

UTKhodgy said:


> Cleaned my humidor, took an inventory, and reorganized my stash. This is it laid out during the process:


Let me know if you go out of town, and I'll run down to campus and raid your humidor! Nice stash man!


----------



## paulb1970

Thank you sir!.......in addition to the great info here at Puff, I have 3 great cigar lounges within 3 miles that have given mme good guidance.


----------



## ACasazza

Looking at these pictures, you all have extensive collections that will make me look pitiful! I can't wait till I get a stock built up with that many sticks!


----------



## Maddcrow

A little empty after some spring cleaning.


----------



## ejewell

Maddcrow said:


> View attachment 43691
> 
> 
> A little empty after some spring cleaning.


Is this an aristocrat? looks nice


----------



## Maddcrow

ejewell said:


> Is this an aristocrat? looks nice


No sir. I had it hand made buy a guy in Vancouver a few years back. I was going to buy an aristocrat but I have managed to scratch the out side of this quite a bit, so I figured I am to young to own such a fine piece of art. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## rfmgraffix

I'm a noob at this, but I've been smoking awhile. Recently went through a BUNCH of humidor issues(not holding humidity, bad seal etc.) and just got the humidor stable  So with that I had to restock her. Ordered some things from CI and finally got her stocked:

EDIT: had pictures cant post them yet 

Not pretty but it works, currently stocked with:
5 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto
5 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro
5 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
5 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill
5 - CAO Gold Churchill
5- 5 Vegas Gold Churchill
5 - Partagas Black Label Maximo
1 - Gurkha Warlord Super Toro
1 - Gurkha Beauty XO
1 - Gurkah Status


----------



## RSTAD

4 months after turning 18 I finally added my first opus x's to the stash!


----------



## Air

I turned 18 in November so I'm relatively new to cigars but have been growing the collection over the past few weeks. I also have a friend who gave me a few. Here's what I have to show so far. My most prized cigar is my Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 because it is older than I am and was a gift from my father. I also collect boxes as you can see and my best is the Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary box.


----------



## RSTAD

Air said:


> I turned 18 in November so I'm relatively new to cigars but have been growing the collection over the past few weeks. I also have a friend who gave me a few. Here's what I have to show so far. My most prized cigar is my Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 because it is older than I am and was a gift from my father. I also collect boxes as you can see and my best is the Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary box.
> 
> View attachment 43818
> 
> View attachment 43819
> 
> View attachment 43820
> 
> View attachment 43821
> 
> View attachment 43822
> 
> View attachment 43823
> 
> View attachment 43824


Sick stash man, its cool to actually see someone else on here thats 18 too, most people our age aren't into cigars...:ss


----------



## Air

RSTAD said:


> Sick stash man, its cool to actually see someone else on here thats 18 too, most people our age aren't into cigars...:ss


Thanks! I agree, I can't think of too many 18 year old cigar smokers. I even get odd looks and the occasional show me your ID when I walk into a cigar store. Its kind of annoying but I understand. I blame my dad for my cigar smoking, when I was younger I always saw him do it so when I turned 18 I just kind of naturally started. :biggrin:


----------



## B-daddy

RSTAD said:


> Sick stash man, its cool to actually see someone else on here thats 18 too, most people our age aren't into cigars...:ss


Yeah, sick! That means good right? Well, whatever you kids are saying for "very nice" nowadays; that's what I think of your stash @Air. In my lingo, that's one groovy stash.


----------



## NHDanO

For two young guys it sure looks like you guys are off to a great start. It's nice to see some young guys smoking cigars. I started when I was about 18 or so, and I recall getting those looks when you go to buy them or even go into the stores.


----------



## ejewell

NHDanO said:


> For two young guys it sure looks like you guys are off to a great start. It's nice to see some young guys smoking cigars. I started when I was about 18 or so, and I recall getting those looks when you go to buy them or even go into the stores.


I hated those looks.. I still get them from time to time and I'm 23 now!


----------



## jeepman_su

I may have to snap some pics and post them up here. I have pics of my winedor over in the cigar accessories section but that doesn't include my cooler or CC humidor. May have to take some pics 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-edgestar-winedor-build-finally-complete.html


----------



## Archun

My updated desktop humidor:


----------



## Jasonx250z

this wat iv pic up in the pas 3 month I started smoking cigar the day I turned 18 and now I'm about to be 23 it turned from a once in while thing to passion that is my box I had built myself and using for aging


----------



## teamgotoil

Nice stash!!! How did you build the box?


----------



## Jasonx250z

It is zebra wood with walnut edges with a java guitar style finish then it's completely lined with Spanish cedar it deffinatly took a long time


----------



## chestrockwell80

Looks Tasty


----------



## Jasonx250z

Which the box or the stash ?


----------



## teamgotoil

Nice work on the box! Smokes look awesome too!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Nice collection. I see you got a few of the top 25 cigars. I have the Romeo, Flora & Tat but haven't tried any yet. Are they worthy?


----------



## Jasonx250z

That is my box of aging cigars so there worthy lol well at least I think they are


----------



## Jasonx250z

Here wat u can't is see lol since I don't have dividers
View attachment 77069
diesels and Monty's I'm letting sit see wat there like after a few months or so rest


----------



## huskers

I just picked up 2 more empty boxes today that fit really well in my wineador.

I need to re arrange a tad bit more with some different boxes and I could fit the rest of my stash in here.

Almost got them all in.










I am still on the fence about getting drawers.

I think I could gain some space from it............


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yeah u would gain space the boxes take up a lot of valuable space also probably help u keep ur humidity levels more stable too and probably help with humidity distribution


----------



## Gordo1473

Jasonx250z said:


> Yeah u would gain space the boxes take up a lot of valuable space also probably help u keep ur humidity levels more stable too and probably help with humidity distribution


Plus they look freaking bad ass. Nice collection. I'm gonna spread mine out and post pics soon . Never thought if fill my humi up but I'm getting close


----------



## huskers

Gordo1473 said:


> Plus they look freaking bad ass. Nice collection. I'm gonna spread mine out and post pics soon . Never thought if fill my humi up but I'm getting close


Yea, a little over a year ago it has been since I have gotten into cigars. I thought, it would be nice to have a few cigars at home for whenever since I live about 70 miles from the nearest place to get a hand rolled cigar. I was just going to get a 25 count humidor but some others told me to get one bigger than what I thought I'd use because it would fill fast.

If there was ever a told ya so moment in my life, that was it.

My first humi was a 150 count and it filled up very quickly. I was left scratching my head.

SO...............

I bought a 250 count treasure dome and that got filled.

I've been able to eliminate the treasure dome and transfer basically all my cigars into this wineador. I still use my first humidor for overflow control.

I'm sitting here looking at this wineador laughing at myself. A 25 count humidor........lol.

I honestly have WAY more cigars than I ever anticipated having.


----------



## thebigk

just a few singles

View attachment 77214


I don't see the pic but it's more like 2/3 of them there is some yar gar that are not in the pic


----------



## Jasonx250z

thebigk said:


> just a few singles
> 
> View attachment 77214


Impressive for just a few lol


----------



## thebigk

Jasonx250z said:


> Impressive for just a few lol


the wife was away and the kids were in bed so I had to see what I all had


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yeah I just was about to take a pic o my newest addition but decided it was a pain to put back


----------



## Gordo1473

Here's my stash . It's a mess right now


----------



## Jasonx250z

One word wow


----------



## ejewell

Gordo Let me know if you go out of town and need someone to house sit, I'll drive 3hrs and come take care of your cigars... I mean house... :smoke:

Awesome stash, tidy it up and make room for more!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Gotta love c bid got 100 count man o war humi for 40 bucks for it to come in and get the rest of my stash out of travel Humi


----------



## Dark Rose

Jasonx250z said:


> Gotta love c bid got 100 count man o war humi for 40 bucks for it to come in and get the rest of my stash out of travel Humi


Nice score, I got the same one off of there a few months back for just slightly more, it's doing well for me.


----------



## supahrob

Here's mine: a Kuba, a Rocky Patel, a Tabuk Especial and a "Cheap Bastard," and I bought a 1400cc last night. It's a small stash, but everyone starts somewhere, right? I am still finding what I like - this will be my _second_ Rocky Patel. The first one I tried seemed to have very thin weak smoke, and I didn't really like it. The 1400cc seems to have strong thick smoke and a slight resistance on the draw that I like. But I wanna branch out and experience new cigars. I am gonna take some advice I got here and buy some samplers when I finances allow - it seems an obvious thing, just try a variety of cigars and you are bound to find some you like 









Take care,
Rob


----------



## Jasonx250z

Dark Rose said:


> Nice score, I got the same one off of there a few months back for just slightly more, it's doing well for me.


Good to know I'm getting a quality humi how many could it really hold some cites as 100 + wat do u think


----------



## Dark Rose

Jasonx250z said:


> Good to know I'm getting a quality humi how many could it really hold some cites as 100 + wat do u think


Oh it could probably hold 100, if they're all corona size... I'd say realistically mine has closer to 70 in it...

I also popped open the humidifier it came with and re-filled it with KL and glued it back together, it holds a good steady 65 RH, and usually add just a bit of distilled water to the beads maybe every 3 months...

Got an Old World humi off of there too and it doesn't seem to hold the RH quite as long, but I wonder if that's just because it seems a little "light in the lid" and maybe not getting as good of a seal...


----------



## Simon.G

Smoked a Warlock, Cohiba Piramdes Extra, and Petit Edmundo over the weekend.
Here's how my humble little stash currently looks...


----------



## miguel89

Nice little collection.


----------



## miguel89

Love it!


----------



## Jasonx250z

I can't afford much on a tight budget since Iv gone back to school but this is my stash for now


----------



## Dark Rose

One of these days I keep telling myself I'll drag my stash out and take pics... One of these days..


----------



## Jasonx250z

Dark Rose said:


> One of these days I keep telling myself I'll drag my stash out and take pics... One of these days..


Haha yeah it's like me and a few cigars one of these days I'm gunna buy them but I never do. But I have a feeling ur stash is gigantic so I don't blame you


----------



## BamaDoc77

Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 44080
> I can't afford much on a tight budget since Iv gone back to school but this is my stash for now


I love those Liga Miami gars on the top right. One if the best NC cigars made today, yet virtually unknown.


----------



## paulb1970

damn,,, I paid that for a 50 count!


----------



## paulb1970

Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 44080
> I can't afford much on a tight budget since Iv gone back to school but this is my stash for now


Man that's still pretty darn good to me!!


----------



## paulb1970

thebigk said:


> just a few singles
> 
> View attachment 77214
> 
> 
> I don't see the pic but it's more like 2/3 of them there is some yar gar that are not in the pic


A FEW!!...........


----------



## nfusion770

How did you get them to defy gravity like that? The heck with school, you should license this technology. 

Picture made me laugh. Nice stash Jason.



Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 44080
> I can't afford much on a tight budget since Iv gone back to school but this is my stash for now


----------



## Dark Rose

Jasonx250z said:


> Haha yeah it's like me and a few cigars one of these days I'm gunna buy them but I never do. But I have a feeling ur stash is gigantic so I don't blame you


I wouldn't consider it gigantic, certainly not compared to some of the current and former legends around here...


----------



## Regiampiero

I didn't feel like spending time to take everything out nicely and take pictures of every stick, but I think you guys will get the idea. IAM A CIGARAHOLIC!! Seriously, I need help. Intervention anyone?


----------



## teamgotoil

I am willing to intervene...all you have to do is box them up and send them to me...lol ! I will ensure you stay away from them...LOL!


----------



## edwardsdigital

teamgotoil said:


> I am willing to intervene...all you have to do is box them up and send them to me...lol ! I will ensure you stay away from them...LOL!


Tell ya what Eddie, you take half the box and Ill take the other half. Then we can dispose of them in half the time!!


----------



## teamgotoil

So true!!!! LOL


edwardsdigital said:


> Tell ya what Eddie, you take half the box and Ill take the other half. Then we can dispose of them in half the time!!


----------



## Jasonx250z

I mean if ur willing to gift any I'm open I'm not picky lol


----------



## Jasonx250z

Well still I'm sure u have very nice stash and yeah ur right about the Miami is it there a great secrete the las hermandads are the maduro also very good deep earthy leathery nuty with sweet notes great smoke


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm always open to gifting, but that will just give me another reason to keep buying more! :martini: Everybody knows that you can't keep the right HR if your humi is half full! At least that's what I keep telling my self. 

As far as gifting, Tim is already on my list for a series R, but I have no clue how gifting is done on this site. Although I have a feeling that I'll find out very soon.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I will pull out my tiny stash an take a pic tonight so everyone can point and laugh....


----------



## RobKei




----------



## edwardsdigital

The extent of my stash, including todays purchase.


----------



## Regiampiero

the three naked sticks look scrumptious. What are they?


----------



## edwardsdigital

A fellow puffer bestowed those on me (thanks Again @marc in nola). They are Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Churchills. I cant remember if they were the seconds or not, but the 3 naked RP Decades he sent along with those were wonderful.


----------



## Regiampiero

I've had a couple of RP Old World Reserve and they were good, but one of them actually burned kind of weird. For some reason the ash kind of kept galvanizing and shutting the cigar off. What do I mean by that...Hmm! As I was smoking it, the ash turned hard and brittle and I actually had to remove it and re-light it every 1.5 inches. Does anyone know what that might have been caused by?

It was weird, but the second didn't do it and I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Dude I had a ab pressado. the one u got in the pick I couldn'get a good draw. was like trying to suck soft surive threw a really tinny coffee straw


----------



## edwardsdigital

Jasonx250z said:


> Dude I had a ab pressado. the one u got in the pick I couldn'get a good draw. was like trying to suck soft surive threw a really tinny coffee straw


I believe what my man Jasons phone is trying to tell us is that the Alec Bradley Prensado that he got had a severely tight draw, so much so that it was like trying to "suck soft serve through a coffee straw".

Dont worry bud... I will try to translate your funky phone messages for those that cant understand them.

I personally love Alec Bradley cigars. Dont give up on them because of one plugged stick.


----------



## Regiampiero

edwardsdigital said:


> I believe what my man Jasons phone is trying to tell us is that the Alec Bradley Prensado that he got had a severely tight draw, so much so that it was like trying to "suck soft serve through a coffee straw".
> 
> Dont worry bud... I will try to translate your funky phone messages for those that cant understand them.
> 
> I personally love Alec Bradley cigars. Dont give up on them because of one plugged stick.


That's two... I think its time to go grab a stick.


----------



## edwardsdigital

Yea, its been a long day!! I need a cup of coffee and a gar.... Also, I just checked my mail and there was a BOMB!! @Wicked_Rhube got me with a 10 pack of sticks, and they look great! Quite a few perdomos in there that look mighty tasty.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Haha alright man hahaha Tim is my l translator lol and a good friend


----------



## Jasonx250z

Jasonx250z said:


> Haha alright man hahaha Tim is my translator lol and a good friend


Ahh I got lol


----------



## UTKhodgy




----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


>


You've got some space filling to do.


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Posted in the new puffer fish section but thought I'd leave these here too. Started my collection on Christmas of last year, 2012 with this:









Found this forum in January and started browsing around, here's my stash as of yesterday:

















I think you guys have been a good influence on me lol.


----------



## canadacigar

new haul just came in the mail. (anejo, liga, mf, prensado, rp 1992, af...etc)


----------



## canadacigar

sorry here is pic







hopefully the pic attaches this time .


----------



## serenomike

I dont even know why I come here to look...My god you guys have some serious stashes


----------



## felker14

UTKhodgy 
Those Opus X look wonderful. One of these days I'll scratch those off the want list. Very nice set up.


----------



## roostr19

Well, here's a start.. This thread is killing me, at least what I will be ordering.


----------



## Simon.G

I'm just an occasional cigar smoker, 
a few in the sun and a few for special occasions.
Here's my little stash


----------



## Favvers

That's an impressive 'little' stash Simon!


----------



## procoelho

Simon.G do you want to make a switch??? eheheheh :biggrin:









Three left, one 56 one 54 and one 52...:lol:


----------



## wctaylor89

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Posted in the new puffer fish section but thought I'd leave these here too. Started my collection on Christmas of last year, 2012 with this:
> 
> View attachment 44590
> 
> 
> Found this forum in January and started browsing around, here's my stash as of yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 44591
> 
> 
> View attachment 44592
> 
> 
> I think you guys have been a good influence on me lol.


Nice collection! I am local here in W-S


----------



## wctaylor89

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Posted in the new puffer fish section but thought I'd leave these here too. Started my collection on Christmas of last year, 2012 with this:
> 
> View attachment 44590
> 
> 
> Found this forum in January and started browsing around, here's my stash as of yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 44591
> 
> 
> View attachment 44592
> 
> 
> I think you guys have been a good influence on me lol.


Nice collection! I am local here in W-S


----------



## ColdSmoker

you can say that again...


----------



## Cheftompkins

OK, here is my submission into this thread. I was waiting to post this when I had gotten my new humidors as well, but they arrived today damaged. So I had to send them back, and I figured I might as well post the before pics now. 

The pictures of the loose cigars are what is currently in my small humidors. The picture containing the largest number of loose cigars, I actually have a second humidor housing the exact same number and brands of cigars, I just felt it was only necessary to photograph one. The boxes are waiting for the new humidors to arrive.

Let me know what you guys think. I will post some more "professional looking" pics after I have the new humidors ready and loaded.


----------



## powerkor

Just started a few weeks ago. I've caught the fever.


----------



## wctaylor89

powerkor said:


> View attachment 45121
> 
> Just started a few weeks ago. I've caught the fever.


Better start shopping for a bigger humidor! :nod:


----------



## Archun

Hey Josh, what's your wineador brand? It looks very similar to mine.
:Cowboyic9:


huskers said:


> I just picked up 2 more empty boxes today that fit really well in my wineador.
> 
> I need to re arrange a tad bit more with some different boxes and I could fit the rest of my stash in here.
> 
> Almost got them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still on the fence about getting drawers.
> 
> I think I could gain some space from it............


----------



## ejewell

powerkor said:


> Just started a few weeks ago. I've caught the fever.


Definitely look into a second humi, you don't wanna keep your infused with the non-infused very long. and when you get the new one, leave this one as your infused humi! Nice start bro!



Archun said:


> Hey Josh, what's your wineador brand? It looks very similar to mine.
> :Cowboyic9:


Why don't you post up a pic of YOUR stash Rico and let us see for ourselves


----------



## boro62

heres my stash


----------



## midnight warrior

powerkor said:


> View attachment 45121
> 
> Just started a few weeks ago. I've caught the fever.


Those blondies and cold infusion are a couple of my favorites. ..


----------



## powerkor

I'm pretty new at actually paying attention to the different flavors and tastes but have been a casual cigar smoker for some time. I had an Oliva V lancero for the first time a few weeks back. I think that's my favorite stick yet. I ordered a Acid sampler because I've always dug the kuba and blondies and haven't tried any of the ABs yet. I have a ton more smokes on the way too and a new humi. I went on a shopping spree but I think I'm good for quiet some time now. Looking forward to some rp seconds, java and tabak sampler and some nubs. Need to season that second humi ASAP. Why does mail have to be so slow


----------



## midnight warrior

I enjoyed the drew estates java. I cant remember what size I had but it was definitely a "must buy again" for me.


----------



## powerkor

midnight warrior said:


> I enjoyed the drew estates java. I cant remember what size I had but it was definitely a "must buy again" for me.


I just don't know proper practices when storing cigars like java or tabak. I know to keep my acids separate from my other smokes now but I feel like java and tabak may be okay in with the normals and not with the acids


----------



## midnight warrior

powerkor said:


> I just don't know proper practices when storing cigars like java or tabak. I know to keep my acids separate from my other smokes now but I feel like java and tabak may be okay in with the normals and not with the acids


No idea brother. I've always bought and smoked within 2-3 days. I got my humi seasoning right now and 19 assorted gurkhas in a large tupperware bowl with some boveda packs waiting for the transfer into the humi.


----------



## .cigardude.

Nice stash guys


----------



## Archun

ejewell said:


> Why don't you post up a pic of YOUR stash Rico and let us see for ourselves


Its not ready yet, I'll show you in a few weeks!!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## ejewell

Archun said:


> Its not ready yet, I'll show you in a few weeks!!
> :cowboyic9:


Don't make me fly down there and find out for myself! :hat:


----------



## Gordo1473

Here's my carry around stash


----------



## CigarChris

Looks awesome, job well done!!!


----------



## CigarChris

nfusion770 said:


> How did you get them to defy gravity like that? The heck with school, you should license this technology.
> 
> Picture made me laugh. Nice stash Jason.


LOL totally was tripped out looking at this picture. Nice stash, my friend.


----------



## scurl79

My Afghanistan stash


----------



## Archun

ejewell said:


> Don't make me fly down there and find out for myself! :hat:


LOL! I just saw this. You're more than welcome to visit. Tell you what, since I'm traveling to the US next month (and I'm bringing LOTS of cigars with me), I'll have to rearrange my cigars and kick start my Wineador (with or without drawers).
I'll take pictures then and show off a little. According to my calculations, I'll have 300+ cigars, which based on my smoking habits is almost 4 and a half years of smoking...:doh:
I don't know what I'll do then, I visit the WTS thread at least 10 times a day...:ask:


----------



## powerkor

scurl79 said:


> My Afghanistan stash
> 
> View attachment 45220
> View attachment 45221
> View attachment 45222
> View attachment 45223
> View attachment 45224
> View attachment 45225
> View attachment 45226


Are some of those Oliva Master Blends?


----------



## scurl79

powerkor said:


> Are some of those Oliva Master Blends?


Eric..yes. MB3 double robustos in the small humidor and robustos in the tupperdor. Real good smoke.


----------



## powerkor

Finally seasoned my humidor. Check out my new stash 






























For some reason only the first image is showing up. not sure why. Have to figure it out later...


----------



## Scott W.

Reall shitty pics but here is the Opus / Anejo / God of Fire Humidor









Cuban humidor(just the top compartment for singles. Boxes are below)








Some other singles that have since been smoked


----------



## thebigk

Scott W. said:


> Reall shitty pics but here is the Opus / Anejo / God of Fire Humidor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban humidor(just the top compartment for singles. Boxes are below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other singles that have since been smoked


:tu Very nice


----------



## wctaylor89

Here is my humble stash...about 130 sticks so far...


----------



## AznDragon533

boro62 said:


> heres my stash
> 
> View attachment 45134
> View attachment 45135
> View attachment 45136
> View attachment 45137
> View attachment 45138
> View attachment 45139
> View attachment 45140
> View attachment 45141
> View attachment 45142


niceee


----------



## powerkor

Just got my nubs in the mail. Top shelf is pretty full now.


----------



## paulb1970

Looking good!.........I see you have your Tabak Especial and Java's hanging out with your traditionals. You just may wanna separate them unless you smoke thru the the infuseds very quickly.



powerkor said:


> View attachment 45289
> 
> 
> Just got my nubs in the mail. Top shelf is pretty full now.


----------



## powerkor

paulb1970 said:


> Looking good!.........I see you have your Tabak Especial and Java's hanging out with your traditionals. You just may wanna separate them unless you smoke thru the the infuseds very quickly.


I don't know. I don't really think these sticks in particular have strong aromatic qualities. I have a separate smaller humi for my acids... but I dont want to ruin my java/tabaks. I think they will be okay with my other ones, whereas if I put them with my acids, I think that would ruin my javas


----------



## Gordo1473

Here's mine.and yes I know it's very in organized right now


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> Here's mine.and yes I know it's very in organized right now


 It looks like a nice home


----------



## Gordo1473

thebigk said:


> It looks like a nice home


Yea built it myself thinking I would never fill it


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> Yea built it myself thinking I would never fill it


 Been thinking of turning my old maple gun cabinet in to one.. Did you just line an oak(?) cabinet?


----------



## Gordo1473

No I made from scratch. I did a build thread in it about 6 months ago


----------



## Michael77

Some great looking stashes here, I love to see what people are smoking.


----------



## Archun

Michael77 said:


> Some great looking stashes here, I love to see what people are smoking.
> 
> View attachment 45309


What are these?


----------



## Michael77

Archun said:


> What are these?


Habano Ecuador Wrapper Habano Nicaragua Binder & Filler


----------



## Hubby

Nice looking stashes you guys got!!! Love seeing em...


----------



## dracop

This thread is an embarasment of riches. I am ashamed to post a picture of my stash lol


----------



## MDS

Here's what mine looks like now. I do have a few cigars in the mail but this will do for now:


----------



## zdpa

my tiny collection =( have to wait for overseas visitors to fill this up haha

s13 [dot] postimg [dot] org/w5hv7ox1z/photo_3 [dot] jpg

MDS, thanks for the idea to arrange the beads... Will try out something like that. Also, have a mini digital hygrometer coming... the analog one is buggered -.-

btw do cigars humidify ok if left in the wrappers?


----------



## MDS

zdpa said:


> my tiny collection =( have to wait for overseas visitors to fill this up haha
> 
> s13 [dot] postimg [dot] org/w5hv7ox1z/photo_3 [dot] jpg
> 
> MDS, thanks for the idea to arrange the beads... Will try out something like that. Also, have a mini digital hygrometer coming... the analog one is buggered -.-
> 
> btw do cigars humidify ok if left in the wrappers?


Yep, they will be fine with them on. They will acclimate slightly slower, but they'll still get there.


----------



## HerfDaddy

I'm still very new.


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice variety and respectable start, Jared. be careful, the slope is slippery!


----------



## Carpenter69

HerfDaddy said:


> I'm still very new.
> 
> View attachment 45510


Yeah, will see ya in 2 months when you'll prolly have 50x as many cigars. I started with a 20ct. I've now got a 35 bottle wineador, 3-200 ct humi's and roughly 25 unopened boxes. I'll pray for you that this terrible affliction doesn't grab hold off you.
Bwwwwaaaaah. Have fun!


----------



## Hall25

MDS said:


> Here's what mine looks like now. I do have a few cigars in the mail but this will do for now:


Nice sticks Bro!!!


----------



## jcruz

I came across gold yesterday. lol. I scored two boxes of Feral Flying pigs.


----------



## greige matter

edwardsdigital said:


> The extent of my stash, including todays purchase.
> 
> View attachment 44116


Tim,

What is the unbanded cigar top right in the photo??


----------



## RyanMac

I love those Ortega SD7's


----------



## edwardsdigital

greige matter said:


> Tim,
> 
> What is the unbanded cigar top right in the photo??


Top left???? Those were Rocky Patel Seconds... either Old World Reserve or Decade, can't remember which right this second but I remember they were pretty good (I have had both before and they were pretty good along with the vintage seconds)


----------



## The invisible man

View attachment 80090
Here's some cigar smut for the rest of you dogs out there LOL.This is an accumulation of 2 1/2 years of collecting,patience and a lot of my hard earned money, enjoy.


----------



## The invisible man

The invisible man said:


> Here's some cigar smut for the rest of you dogs out there LOL.This is an accumulation of 2 1/2 years of collecting,patience and a lot of my hard earned money, enjoy.


Oops lets try that again.


----------



## wctaylor89

Quality stuff there!



The invisible man said:


> Oops lets try that again.
> View attachment 45555
> View attachment 45556
> View attachment 45557


----------



## Puroprince

Everyone brings something original and unique great stuff!


----------



## Msass

Just one of my humidors, I'll post the other two later


----------



## The invisible man

Msass said:


> Just one of my humidors, I'll post the other two later
> View attachment 45592


Nice stuff Matt, I like your style man, would love too see what's in those other 2


----------



## The invisible man

wctaylor89 said:


> Quality stuff there!


Thanks, I take great pride in my smokes, been jumping at the chance to show them to someone,well, I showed my wife but she didn't seem to impressed.


----------



## HerfDaddy

Very nice


----------



## Msass

there are some hidden gems in there, can u spot all three?


----------



## liquidicem

Some impressive stashes in here guys!


----------



## Passprotection

My "stash":










The Tat PL and Anejos were just taken out of the fridge after the freeze.


----------



## Kane R

Well I just updated it today but here it is.


----------



## The invisible man

Nice, Thankgiving is at your house, what time should I be there.


----------



## Passprotection

The invisible man said:


> Nice, Thankgiving is at your house, what time should I be there.


Come on over! But I'm not sure if I'll see you. If I see a cigar floating in the air smoking by itself, I'll know what's up... Or I'll quit drinking.


----------



## Simon.G

Currently  ....well, minus the NUB


----------



## procoelho

Very very nice Simon!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## AceRockefeller

I went from a tin of Macanudo Ascots that i bought on a whim to this in a months time.


----------



## HerfDaddy

Its a slippery slope. Nice collection!


----------



## AceRockefeller

HerfDaddy said:


> Its a slippery slope. Nice collection!


Agreed, it's definetly a slippery slope. I was researching cigars hardcore before i bought the humidors & cigars. Fortunately I slowed myself down for now(Even though i have a box of Victor Sinclair Connecticuts on the way, hopefully they will all fit, i bought them as a cigar to give to friends but that i will enjoy as well)


----------



## JustinThyme

Just the windeador. Have a cooler full of boxes, a 200 count treasure dome, 100 count adorini and 60 count art deco desktop.


----------



## Passprotection

Beautiful setup you have there Rob.


----------



## paulb1970

This guy..........I will gladly accept that whole section of Don Pepin treats!!.......seriously though, NICE STASH!!

This guy


JustinThyme said:


> Just the windeador. Have a cooler full of boxes, a 200 count treasure dome, 100 count adorini and 60 count art deco desktop.


----------



## Archun

Well, this is how my stash works:
I have a desktop humidor which is around 90+ cigars, which keeps my daily (actually weekly, since I smoke no more than 2-4 cigars a week) smokes. These come from my long-resting/aging wineador, which is still missing the drawers, so it mainly works as storage where I put all my boxes and bundles while my desktop humidor stock leaves some space to be refilled.
The main idea is for all cigars in the humidor to have at least 6 months rest on them before being smoked (many of them are 1 year+).
Here, the desktop humidor as of last night. The wineador is messy, I'll see if I can take some pictures soon:


----------



## chRONIC

Archun said:


> Well, this is how my stash works:
> I have a desktop humidor which is around 90+ cigars, which keeps my daily (actually weekly, since I smoke no more than 2-4 cigars a week) smokes. These come from my long-resting/aging wineador, which is still missing the drawers, so it mainly works as storage where I put all my boxes and bundles while my desktop humidor stock leaves some space to be refilled.
> The main idea is for all cigars in the humidor to have at least 6 months rest on them before being smoked (many of them are 1 year+).
> 
> Here, the desktop humidor as of last night. The wineador is messy, I'll see if I can take some pictures soon:


Wow real nice selection brother!! I wish I had just one of those Unicos!


----------



## cigarager01

Those are some beautiful behikes


----------



## bullishone

new member ... some of my stash pictured below... I have a bunch of singles in the drawers, some of them over a decade old.


----------



## bullishone

a few more..


----------



## procoelho

:jaw::jaw::jaw: some nice stash....


----------



## chRONIC

Hello brothers..... I stopes by my local B&M today and was lucky enough to grab the last couple Feral Flying pigs in stock and a tin of Papas Fritas. I'm willing to share the wealth and trade one for another HTF sticks (velvet rats, ratzilla, Anejos shark etc). Pm me if anyone is interested. Smoke on brothers!!


----------



## ejewell

chRONIC said:


> Hello brothers..... I stopes by my local B&M today and was lucky enough to grab the last couple Feral Flying pigs in stock and a tin of Papas Fritas. I'm willing to share the wealth and trade one for another HTF sticks (velvet rats, ratzilla, Anejos shark etc). Pm me if anyone is interested. Smoke on brothers!!


Sorry to break it to you, but this should not be done here. You need 90 days and 100 posts for this kind of thing.


----------



## chRONIC

Here is my little humidor I keep at work. 2 of those FFPs were just sent to me from a buddy of mine today! That made my day!! Hopefully I can make my work stash grow a little bit


----------



## Archun

chRONIC said:


> View attachment 46193
> Here is my little humidor I keep at work. 2 of those FFPs were just sent to me from a buddy of mine today! That made my day!! Hopefully I can make my work stash grow a little bit


Very nice selection you got there! Enjoy


----------



## Cardinal

Finally got the wineador all set up and holding humidity dead on at 65% for the last couple weeks.


----------



## brimy623

:nod::nod:Nice!!


----------



## RSTAD

bullishone said:


> new member ... some of my stash pictured below... I have a bunch of singles in the drawers, some of them over a decade old.
> 
> View attachment 46127
> View attachment 46128
> View attachment 46129
> View attachment 46130
> View attachment 46131
> View attachment 46132
> View attachment 46133
> View attachment 46134
> View attachment 46135
> View attachment 46136


Im sooooo jealous hahaha, beautiful stash and pics man


----------



## knilas

@Cardinal....dang bro, that's some beautiful stash ya got there! Made my mouth water!

Can you give me some insight on what's a wineador and how it works? Cost involved?

After surfing thru all the great pics, they make my stash look puny! Promise to post/reveal my stash a.s.a.p.


----------



## Cardinal

knilas said:


> @Cardinal....dang bro, that's some beautiful stash ya got there! Made my mouth water!
> 
> Can you give me some insight on what's a wineador and how it works? Cost involved?


Here's where I started - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/296357-falconman515s-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html

Great thread and tells you pretty much everything you need. Basically you can make a humidor out of just about anything, and these little wine fridges work great due to a good seal for keeping the RH steady and some insulation to help against big temp swings. There are two types of cooling systems: thermoelectric, which in a nutshell tends to produce less condensation so most people use these, and compressor which produces more condensation which obviously isn't good for the smokes.

I'm not going to run mine because I keep the temp low enough in my house not to worry about it, so I just picked up a used one on Craigslist for $75. Bought a a few of those little cedar trays from cheaphumidors.com, and used some mesh nylon bags and a couple pairs of woman's stockings filled with Exquisicat scent-free crystals kitty litter from Petsmart for the humidity control. Just gave them a little spritz of distilled water from a spray bottle and they've been holding humidity right at 65% for a few weeks now. Rest of the storage is just a couple old wooden cigar boxes that I pried the tops from.

I already had 3 of those little Spanish cedar trays, so total setup cost about $120 including the kitty litter and pantyhose (sadly I didn't have any of those on hand). Another 3 trays would be about $30 more. If you need any help let me know, these are tons of fun to set up!


----------



## TacticalStogie

Dang Cardinal!! July and August must have been big months!!! Somebody went shopping!

Kell
Houston, TX

“Happiness? A good cigar, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman – or a bad woman; it depends on how much happiness you can handle.” 

~George Burns~


----------



## powerkor

Updated stash pics


----------



## sjcruiser36

powerkor said:


> Updated stash pics
> 
> View attachment 46247
> View attachment 46248
> View attachment 46249
> View attachment 46250
> View attachment 46251
> View attachment 46252


Nice stash, and you just gave me an idea for an ashtray.


----------



## Cardinal

TacticalStogie said:


> Dang Cardinal!! July and August must have been big months!!! Somebody went shopping!
> 
> Kell
> Houston, TX


Haha yeah, I went on about a 6 week spree on cbid.


----------



## anth.gulla

My new humidor.. upgraded from bar fridge. my humble stash

View attachment 81167
View attachment 81168
View attachment 81169
View attachment 81170


----------



## knilas

Nice!!


----------



## TacticalStogie

Cardinal said:


> Haha yeah, I went on about a 6 week spree on cbid.


 I feel ya! If I dont stay off of CI I am going to be in trouble!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Have had sticks to left of tins for anywhere from 3-18 years. All others just received in last three weeks. Each one different in top two rows 'cept for one Gurkha repeat. Three of the humidors are new too. All told about 75 different types now. Got lots of tasting to do! TCB.


----------



## smknjoecool

Posts like yours make me feel better about my contemplating a second humidor even though I quite the noob. 

What are the unmarked ones? A couple of them look like Backwoods that I used to smoke way back when. Those were the first cigars I actually liked even though I knew they were far from "good" cigars.


----------



## TCBSmokes

smknjoecool said:


> Posts like yours make me feel better about my contemplating a second humidor even though I quite the noob.
> 
> What are the unmarked ones? A couple of them look like Backwoods that I used to smoke way back when. Those were the first cigars I actually liked even though I knew they were far from "good" cigars.


Go for it Joe! I'm having a lot of fun spreading my wings beyond the usual 4 or 5 types I've usually smoked.

As for the unmarked sticks, no Backwoods here. The two little ones are Cuban Monte Cristos I've had about 9 years after a trip to Spain. Matter of fact, just smoked them this past weekend with my best friend visiting from CT.

The other pair are a boutique brand I acquired from a Sarasota shop about 18 years ago. Can't remember their brand name, though. The last one I'm not sure what it is. Been in the humi a long time. Some cigars can tell a story, until you smoke 'em of course.

The other cigar there with the pink writing "It's a Girl!" is one he gave me upon the birth of his first child, Ariana. She, now 17, was with him to visit local universities she's thinking of attending next year. My how time flies! That one I'll never smoke.

Thanks for askin' about them and good luck with expanding your own "stash". TCB.


----------



## chRONIC

Here is an updated pic off my noob office humidor. Couple dirty rats added and some four kicks and kristoff maduro.


----------



## travisjwood1

Small Stash


----------



## Merovius

My modest stash

Michael Dixon Humidor in Spalted Maple








Needs more Ligas :/


----------



## Archun

Merovius said:


> My modest stash Michael Dixon Humidor in Spalted Maple Needs more Ligas :/


Very nice humidor and collection!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Merovius

RobKei said:


> View attachment 44110


Did you steal my humidor? You and I are going to get along just fine 



Archun said:


> Very nice humidor and collection!:cowboyic9:


Thanks man!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merovius said:


> My modest stash
> 
> Michael Dixon Humidor in Spalted Maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs more Ligas :/


Very cool wood grain in your humi!


----------



## knilas

Great looking stash....lots of yummy stix in there! And the humi is a beauty! I want one! Lol


----------



## jeffmn

Merovius said:


> My modest stash


Nice stash. I like your idea of marking the dates. I might start doing that.


----------



## Merovius

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very cool wood grain in your humi!


Thanks, it definitely caught my eye. Its not actually grain, its fungus. Kind of interesting how it occurs:

"Spalted Maple is caused by a process in which the wood (maple) is exposed to decay fungi. It is a stage that occurs before rot and final decay sets in. It sometimes can take as long as two years before this process occurs and often it never occurs. The determining factors are humidity content in the wood (20-40%), warm temperatures (65-85 degrees F), plenty of oxygen (exposure to air), and the right type of fungi in the ground where the log is lying. The result is the occurrence of black lines, called "zone lines" which mark the borders of the different fungi that are attacking the wood. It only occurs in the outer sapwood areas of the log/tree and only after the tree is dead either standing but mostly on the ground. " (Michael Dixon website)



jeffmn said:


> Nice stash. I like your idea of marking the dates. I might start doing that.


I actually stole the idea right off this thread. I used to chief down my cigars as soon as I got them. I noticed some were a bit "green" so I began resting...now I need more storage. Ha!


----------



## B-daddy

Merovius said:


> My modest stash
> 
> Michael Dixon Humidor in Spalted Maple
> 
> 
> Needs more Ligas :/


Screw the stash and the humi. Where can I get me one of those blue velvet blazers? SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## TCBSmokes

B-daddy said:


> Screw the stash and the humi. Where can I get me one of those blue velvet blazers? SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!


B-daddy. That was good. This man has style. TCB


----------



## sjcruiser36

Making room for CC's, while also waiting on drawers for wineador. I think I'm almost 50/50 at this point.


----------



## knilas

Nice!!


----------



## cigar-bros

This is 1 each of my Drew Estate Collection I am looking to get the entire Unico line, T52 and Undercrown Line. All of the #9s are here except the PIG


----------



## TravisMaine

Here is what is in the top of my humi the singles section. Of course the Humi protection system can be seen as well.


----------



## TravisMaine

After reviewing the posts here I no longer think I have a problem. Hell, I am just a normal cigar guy..


----------



## Engineer99

TravisMaine said:


> Here is what is in the top of my humi the singles section. Of course the Humi protection system can be seen as well.





TravisMaine said:


> After reviewing the posts here I no longer think I have a problem. Hell, I am just a normal cigar guy..


A normal cigar guy that moonlights as a hitman?


----------



## TravisMaine

Engineer99 said:


> A normal cigar guy that moonlights as a hitman?


Just a guy that takes humidor security seriously..


----------



## jp1979

Here are the stuffed shelves in my wineador. On the top shelf there is a box of loose CC, a Ditka coffin, 3 5er's of JLP and 8 tins of cigarillos. Second shelf has a box of LP No. 9's, a LGC Trunk Show box, some Oliva Viejo Mundo cigarillos and Trinidad Reyes.
View attachment 81799


Next up is the drawer.
View attachment 81800


----------



## Engineer99

TravisMaine said:


> Just a guy that takes humidor security seriously..


----------



## flyinillini75

Here is my stash. Been collecting/smoking for three or so years. It is definitely a slippery slope. Looking to get a second 120 qt cooler. Here is my vinotemp, a cooler, and two humidors.


----------



## flyinillini75

One additional picture of more boxes in the cooler.


----------



## djsmiles

TravisMaine said:


> Here is what is in the top of my humi the singles section. Of course the Humi protection system can be seen as well.


I wish MA allowed supressors.


----------



## ejewell

flyinillini75 said:


> Here is my stash. Been collecting/smoking for three or so years. It is definitely a slippery slope. Looking to get a second 120 qt cooler. Here is my vinotemp, a cooler, and two humidors.


I call shenanigans! you've been a member since '07.

Regardless, that's a lot of nice smokes!

I only have two Koldfront 28's. :/ 
Debating getting a cooler, but that't a bad Idea and I know it. haha.


----------



## flyinillini75

I have been a member since 07. For the first three years I probably had at the most 30 sticks. Then in 2010 or 2011 I headed over the slope and have been sliding head first ever since.


----------



## s55amgxxx

some of those collections are insane and people think i have a big collection wow


----------



## Laynard

Some randoms from a brown bag I got:
View attachment 81930


And, these are the higher ends I have in my wineador:
View attachment 81931
View attachment 81932


Still have plenty of room in the NewAir, even though I've dropped over $500 on the Devil's site. (Some Anejos and other 5ers including LP9 set to ship Wednesday). If you don't hear from me after the holidays, my girlfriend found out and I'm buried in the back yard.


----------



## clearllc01

Nice!


----------



## procoelho

New candy from trip to UK :rotfl:


----------



## smitty8202

flyinillini75 what cigars are those with the skull and crossbones on the box


----------



## justbrew77

Smitty those are Viaje Skull and Bones, I'm not sure which ones though, Mystery ? maybe.


----------



## TAB

WOW! Some awesome pics here.


----------



## TacticalStogie

I was doing inventory/turning last night and thought I would take snapshot of my stash.. Although not as grand as some of the awesome stashes pictured here on this thread, mine will do.. 

Funny once you lay them all out it makes it look like you have much more than you actually do. I did win the CO lottery this last time around, so I will be adding another 150 stogies and 100+ count humidor very soon. 

I will post pics of the lottery cigars once they come in.

Here is my current stash:


----------



## tosis

Pretty tasty stash you have there TacticalStoogie. Congrats on winning the CO lottery also. Looking forward to seeing the pics after it arrives.


----------



## LopezCigarClub

Took all my sticks out to reorganize my humi. Ended up ordering a new one! :dunno: Will post pics soon.


----------



## TravisMaine

LopezCigarClub said:


> Took all my sticks out to reorganize my humi. Ended up ordering a new one! :dunno: Will post pics soon.
> View attachment 46915


I remember that time way back before I became a addict..


----------



## bogiestogie

Here is my fully stocked wineador


----------



## DanTheSmoker

My CC's


----------



## DanTheSmoker

My NC's


----------



## smitty8202

bogiestogie nice stash what exactly are those uf13 cigars. i have seen them alot on here. just curious about them.


----------



## TacticalStogie

TacticalStogie said:


> I was doing inventory/turning last night and thought I would take snapshot of my stash.. Although not as grand as some of the awesome stashes pictured here on this thread, mine will do..
> 
> Funny once you lay them all out it makes it look like you have much more than you actually do. I did win the CO lottery this last time around, so I will be adding another 150 stogies and 100+ count humidor very soon.
> 
> I will post pics of the lottery cigars once they come in.
> 
> Here is my current stash:


So here is the Humidor and smokes I won in the CigarObsession cigar lotto.. The humidor is VERY BLUE, but has grown on me...


----------



## JayEsseff

Hi, I'm new around here, but I'll share my newbie stash so far.

P.S. Some of you guys have amazing collections! I need to step my game up! :shock:

70Qt w/ HCM







I keep my better sticks/smaller gauges on top







Small collection of boutique sticks from Tampa (My home town, I had to show love, and their sticks are actually great!)







60+ gauges...







Boxes and packs


----------



## ejewell

TacticalStogie said:


> So here is the Humidor and smokes I won in the CigarObsession cigar lotto.. The humidor is VERY BLUE, but has grown on me...


I mean this is just a personal opinion but I'd take a paint scraper to the decal and call it done, and pretty. I like the blue as well..
@JayEsseff That's a pretty solid noobstash! If I were you though I would isolate the infused cigars from the rest. I spotted a few Acids. just my :2, though.


----------



## JayEsseff

ejewell said:


> @JayEsseff That's a pretty solid noobstash! If I were you though I would isolate the infused cigars from the rest. I spotted a few Acids. just my :2, though.


No, I appreciate the input. And thanks! I'm trying...I'm about to grab a 150 QT and start filling it up!

In regards to the Acid's and Tabak's...They're basically the only sticks besides my boxed ones that I keep in their cello for the reason you mentioned. I'm open to suggestions if you know a way to further isolate them in my cooler, but beyond that I've only thought of smoking them because I have no means of humidifying them outside of my cooler.


----------



## HardHeaded

JayEsseff said:


> No, I appreciate the input. And thanks! I'm trying...I'm about to grab a 150 QT and start filling it up!
> 
> In regards to the Acid's and Tabak's...They're basically the only sticks besides my boxed ones that I keep in their cello for the reason you mentioned. I'm open to suggestions if you know a way to further isolate them in my cooler, but beyond that I've only thought of smoking them because I have no means of humidifying them outside of my cooler.


If you only have small number of infused cigars I'd go with either a small tupperware container or a zip lock freezer bag. Add a boveida pack of your preferred RH and you should be good for quite some time.

If you have more than a few a seperate but smaller cooler may be a good choice.


----------



## JayEsseff

HardHeaded said:


> If you only have small number of infused cigars I'd go with either a small tupperware container or a zip lock freezer bag. Add a boveida pack of your preferred RH and you should be good for quite some time.
> 
> If you have more than a few a seperate but smaller cooler may be a good choice.


Thanks! I'll go with the freezer bag and a boveda. I only have 4 total.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TacticalStogie said:


> So here is the Humidor and smokes I won in the CigarObsession cigar lotto.. The humidor is VERY BLUE, but has grown on me...
> View attachment 47212
> View attachment 47211
> View attachment 47214
> View attachment 47215


Nice haul, congrats man!


----------



## TCBSmokes

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice haul, congrats man!


Wow, David. Congratulations! You are set for a Happy and Prosperous New Year! Enjoy. Tom.


----------



## smitty8202

not as big as some on here but its a start. haven't been smoking very long


----------



## JayEsseff

smitty8202 said:


> View attachment 47274
> 
> 
> not as big as some on here but its a start. haven't been smoking very long


Ligas and AB's...You're doing better than I was when I started lol. Nice!


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Exactly a year ago today I picked up my first humidor for my lone cigar given to me by my mother-in-law.... I knew it wouldn't be lonely for long, but here is what I've ended up with after a year (not including the ones I've smoked obviously):

Then (Lonely AF 8-5-8 ):








Now:
All Boxed Up (cheap ones given to me as a gift that are typically hand outs to the left, storage on the right, soon to be smoked in the small box):








And all spread out:








Phillip


----------



## TCBSmokes

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Exactly a year ago today I picked up my first humidor for my lone cigar given to me by my mother-in-law.... I knew it wouldn't be lonely for long, but here is what I've ended up with after a year (not including the ones I've smoked obviously):
> 
> Then (Lonely AF 8-5-8 ):
> View attachment 47318
> 
> 
> Now:
> All Boxed Up (cheap ones given to me as a gift that are typically hand outs to the left, storage on the right, soon to be smoked in the small box):
> View attachment 47317
> 
> 
> And all spread out:
> View attachment 47316
> 
> 
> Phillip


Happy Humiversary. Nice accumulation! Keep us posted. :smile: TCB


----------



## Just1ce

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Exactly a year ago today I picked up my first humidor for my lone cigar given to me by my mother-in-law.... I knew it wouldn't be lonely for long, but here is what I've ended up with after a year (not including the ones I've smoked obviously):
> 
> Then (Lonely AF 8-5-8 ):
> View attachment 47318
> 
> 
> Now:
> All Boxed Up (cheap ones given to me as a gift that are typically hand outs to the left, storage on the right, soon to be smoked in the small box):
> View attachment 47317
> 
> 
> And all spread out:
> View attachment 47316
> 
> 
> Phillip


NICE! What is the red tubo on the left of the bottom pic if I might ask? I'm a bit of a tubo fanatic and I don't have that one. Is it an LFD?


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU

Not nearly as impressive as the others, but for a college student, I'm making it work. Hopefully, I will expand as the years progress. For now, these two humis will have to do. Cheers!


----------



## JayEsseff

Just1ce said:


> NICE! What is the red tubo on the left of the bottom pic if I might ask? I'm a bit of a tubo fanatic and I don't have that one. Is it an LFD?


Yeah, definitely a LFD DL...Awesome looking tubo!


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU

The other three pics didn't post. Here they are... I hope :hmm:


----------



## JayEsseff

That humidor is beautiful man! What kind is it?


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU

300 ct with two drawers at the bottom for cutters lighters etc. I use the drawers to hold my pipes and some pouches as well. The humidor itself is of the same line as the Ravello, Landmark, and El Diablo, though I cant remember which one exactly. Its cherry red which I thought looked very good and holds humidity perfect. Got it on sale and never looked back!

Still curious as to why the pics didn't upload the second time... oh well, probably a rookie mistake. Anyone feel free to address my ignorance so I can eliminate this hassle. :boink:


----------



## Just1ce

whoops. Got my threads confused. I see now that it is a DL crystal tubo. Very nice!


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Just1ce said:


> NICE! What is the red tubo on the left of the bottom pic if I might ask? I'm a bit of a tubo fanatic and I don't have that one. Is it an LFD?


Yep it's a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Robusto Crystal Tubo

Phillip


----------



## Jasonx250z

my stash befor i build a new humi


----------



## defetis

any idea why my pic isnt showing?


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU

defetis said:


> View attachment 47353
> 
> 
> any idea why my pic isnt showing?


I am having the same problem... Glad to know it isn't just me.


----------



## defetis

im pretty computer savy so i know its not me doing it wrong


----------



## Zerokruel

Hard to see some of the singles I've picked up, but there is an okay mix in there.


----------



## defetis

Zerokruel said:


> Hard to see some of the singles I've picked up, but there is an okay mix in there.


howd you get your pic to upload?


----------



## Zerokruel

It wasn't working for me either, after I uploaded the image. I pressed the edit button, and then pressed the "save changes" on the following screen. After I did that, the picture came up.


----------



## brimy623

Finally got around to rotating my sticks!


----------



## brimy623

continued&#8230;


----------



## defetis

it worked!


----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


> continued&#8230;


Have you tried those SOA cigars? just picked up a few off cbid


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Have you tried those SOA cigars? just picked up a few off cbid


I actually tried the 1st one last night.
It was ok. I found it a little one dimensional. But not too badd.
Only got thru the 1st 3rd as I had to go pick up the kids.
Hopefully with a little more rest and being able to smoke the whole stick they will be better.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> continued&#8230;


Very nice collection. From the looks of your collection it looks like you purchase mostly 5ers, would that be accurate?


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very nice collection. From the looks of your collection it looks like you purchase mostly 5ers, would that be accurate?


Absolutely!!

Still testing the waters. I find 5'vers allow you to get a good "taste" for a stick.
Found quite a few keepers, but not ready for a box purchase yet.
Plus, I need more storage just buying the 5'vers!
I see a 28+ btl wineador or a coolerdor or a cabinet in the not too distant future!! :mischief:


----------



## defetis

my stash got maybe a little bigger:biggrin:


----------



## Laynard

defetis said:


> View attachment 47361
> 
> 
> my stash got maybe a little bigger:biggrin:


You and I have similar tastes, and good ones at that!


----------



## defetis

Laynard said:


> You and I have similar tastes, and good ones at that!


Did i miss a peak at your stash on here Layne? i didnt see it


----------



## Laynard

defetis said:


> Did i miss a peak at your stash on here Layne? i didnt see it


It was a while ago...and I may have deleted the pic to make room for others. I'll have to take a new one tonight.


----------



## ejewell

I might have to smoke a BTL now...


----------



## defetis

ejewell said:


> I might have to smoke a BTL now...


i was shocked to find them! have you ever had one?


----------



## ejewell

defetis said:


> i was shocked to find them! have you ever had one?


Negative. I've been sitting on three singles for various times, oldest is around two years. I did just pick up a hell of a deal on a box though, paid ~10per. Got those on a good nap.

I keep scrolling through new posts and I thinking of things I want to smoke. lol. A T52 Robusto would be nice too


----------



## defetis

ejewell said:


> Negative. I've been sitting on three singles for various times, oldest is around two years. I did just pick up a hell of a deal on a box though, paid ~10per. Got those on a good nap.
> 
> I keep scrolling through new posts and I thinking of things I want to smoke. lol. A T52 Robusto would be nice too


IF YOU FIND ANY PLEASE LET ME IN~! cant get any here, id buy you a few just for letting me in on it


----------



## NasierK

defetis said:


> View attachment 47361
> 
> 
> my stash got maybe a little bigger:biggrin:


What are those barberpoles in the box? And the 3rd and 4th cigar from the right on the bottom row?


----------



## defetis

NasierK said:


> What are those barberpoles in the box? And the 3rd and 4th cigar from the right on the bottom row?


AF between the lines...the other two are My father whatever that last name is


----------



## Laynard

defetis said:


> IF YOU FIND ANY PLEASE LET ME IN~! cant get any here, id buy you a few just for letting me in on it


If it's more BTLs you're looking for: AF Work of Art Sampler Pack, or Hemingway Between the Lines


----------



## defetis

Laynard said:


> If it's more BTLs you're looking for: AF Work of Art Sampler Pack, or Hemingway Between the Lines


thanks for the link, i was referring to the T-52's


----------



## Laynard

View attachment 82890


View attachment 82891


View attachment 82892


View attachment 82893


View attachment 82894


View attachment 82895


View attachment 82896


----------



## defetis

*i like*


----------



## Laynard

defetis said:


> *i like*


There should be seven pictures. Sometimes pics don't show up on the posting computer, but show up for everyone else...


----------



## ejewell

defetis said:


> thanks for the link, i was referring to the T-52's


Those can be found at a bunch of online retailers.

Smallbatchcigar is good if you want a box.

Neptunecigar has singles at an affordable price.


----------



## Zerokruel

Sooooo, about that get together.... :lol:



Laynard said:


> View attachment 82890
> 
> 
> View attachment 82891
> 
> 
> View attachment 82892
> 
> 
> View attachment 82893
> 
> 
> View attachment 82894
> 
> 
> View attachment 82895
> 
> 
> View attachment 82896


----------



## Laynard

Zerokruel said:


> Sooooo, about that get together.... :lol:


Lol. Maybe soon. My girl needs me to take her to Modesto in about a week and a half to pick up a bride's maid dress. I'll shoot you a PM next week.


----------



## NasierK

Don't exactly have a big stash yet but I'm working on it (slowly but surely)


----------



## Just1ce

This is my current stash with two desktop humis and three coolers. I have just added the two smaller coolers within the past couple of months since I ran out of space (and have again). My apologies for the kind of crappy pics. My camera does not do well with glare at all. Hopefully this isn't too many pics in one post.

This is my small 30ish count desktop humi and was the first humi I ever bought. I'm still using the humi puck in conjunction with a 65% Boveda pack.








This is the larger desktop that I purchased this past summer. It is the ironsides humi from CI. I'm just using the foam humidifier that came with it for now. I'll be sticking some 65% boveda packs in here too.








And the bottom layer of the iron sides humi:








This is 120 quart coolidor and was my first that I put together about 3 years ago. I was running out of space a few months ago so I decided to experiment with taking the cigars out of their boxes and bundling them together in tissue paper. It certainly save me some space, but it did make it more difficult to identify my cigars and created more of a hassle when rummaging through to find the cigar I want. It also increases the likelihood that the wrappers will get torn from friction when they are moved around if they aren't in cello. Humidification is 1 pound of 65% heartfelt beads. It gets extremely dry in this room during the winter since I run a space heater so I have added a small glass of distilled water to help a bit. Seems to keep at a pretty rock solid 67ish humidity this way.








This is a 48 quart cooler from walmart. I just added 70% humidity beads from cheap humidors. This cooler is all bundled cigars, tins, and budget priced singles for casual smokes.








And last but not least another 48 quart el cheapo from Walmart. This is my most recent cooler with another half pound of 70% beads from cheap humidors. I've got some boxes of man O'war, cusano, camacho, padron, and misc bundles and singles in here.








Here is some miscellaneous clutter you may find visually enjoyable (or not).

Empties:








My tubo collection. About 130ish unique aluminum (and one wooden) tubos. I'm working on getting a display together right now for them.








And finally, since I'm crazy anal about keeping things, this is what I've decided to do with all of the cigar bands that I have kept. I just picked up some shelves to put along another wall that will have these vases and the empty cigar boxes on.


----------



## RSTAD

Looks great so far man, welcome to the ocean!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Wow, I thought my stash had blown up recently, but these are nuts, truly monuments of beauty. :jaw::jaw:

It's great how different each stash is, and the way they are organized by each person, just so interesting. It makes me think about how I keep my own (which keeps changing, as I'm still starting out)

Particularly love the tubo collection. May I inquire if you specifically search those out, or is that what most singles come in? Anywhere in particular you recommend going for them?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just1ce said:


> This is my current stash with two desktop humis and three coolers. I have just added the two smaller coolers within the past couple of months since I ran out of space (and have again). My apologies for the kind of crappy pics. My camera does not do well with glare at all. Hopefully this isn't too many pics in one post.
> 
> This is my small 30ish count desktop humi and was the first humi I ever bought. I'm still using the humi puck in conjunction with a 65% Boveda pack.
> View attachment 47382
> 
> 
> This is the larger desktop that I purchased this past summer. It is the ironsides humi from CI. I'm just using the foam humidifier that came with it for now. I'll be sticking some 65% boveda packs in here too.
> View attachment 47383
> 
> 
> And the bottom layer of the iron sides humi:
> View attachment 47384
> 
> 
> This is 120 quart coolidor and was my first that I put together about 3 years ago. I was running out of space a few months ago so I decided to experiment with taking the cigars out of their boxes and bundling them together in tissue paper. It certainly save me some space, but it did make it more difficult to identify my cigars and created more of a hassle when rummaging through to find the cigar I want. It also increases the likelihood that the wrappers will get torn from friction when they are moved around if they aren't in cello. Humidification is 1 pound of 65% heartfelt beads. It gets extremely dry in this room during the winter since I run a space heater so I have added a small glass of distilled water to help a bit. Seems to keep at a pretty rock solid 67ish humidity this way.
> View attachment 47385
> 
> 
> This is a 48 quart cooler from walmart. I just added 70% humidity beads from cheap humidors. This cooler is all bundled cigars, tins, and budget priced singles for casual smokes.
> View attachment 47386
> 
> 
> And last but not least another 48 quart el cheapo from Walmart. This is my most recent cooler with another half pound of 70% beads from cheap humidors. I've got some boxes of man O'war, cusano, camacho, padron, and misc bundles and singles in here.
> View attachment 47387
> 
> 
> Here is some miscellaneous clutter you may find visually enjoyable (or not).
> 
> Empties:
> View attachment 47388
> 
> 
> My tubo collection. About 130ish unique aluminum (and one wooden) tubos. I'm working on getting a display together right now for them.
> View attachment 47389
> 
> 
> And finally, since I'm crazy anal about keeping things, this is what I've decided to do with all of the cigar bands that I have kept. I just picked up some shelves to put along another wall that will have these vases and the empty cigar boxes on.
> View attachment 47390


Forget entering the deep end you've reached the abyss!


----------



## apollo

Just1ce really great stash you have there, very nice!


----------



## Just1ce

SeanTheEvans said:


> Wow, I thought my stash had blown up recently, but these are nuts, truly monuments of beauty. :jaw::jaw:
> 
> It's great how different each stash is, and the way they are organized by each person, just so interesting. It makes me think about how I keep my own (which keeps changing, as I'm still starting out)
> 
> Particularly love the tubo collection. May I inquire if you specifically search those out, or is that what most singles come in? Anywhere in particular you recommend going for them?


I just look around for each type. Not every cigar company has cigars that come in the aluminum tubes, but many do. I also have a Davidoff that came in a wooden tube that I really like. All of them that I keep seperate are unique in some way. I had wanted to do something with the tubos since many of them that I had picked up were really nice looking and I hated for them to go to waste. Then I came about the idea sort of randomly of keeping them and buying some shadow boxes for each type. I then quickly realize that it would take A LOT of shadow boxes to fit all of the tubos I was getting so I am working on some thick trim to put on the wall to display them. I have hunted around a lot for each different type and I am getting to the point that I have a majority of the readily available NC cigar tubos. I only have about 5 CC tubos, so those will take me a lot longer to get a hold of.


----------



## Just1ce

MDSPHOTO said:


> Forget entering the deep end you've reached the abyss!


Indeed. Lucky for me I don't have extremely expensive taste so I pick up most of my gars on cbid. I really enjoy a wide variety of cigars and flavor profiles so I'm usually pretty safe picking up whatever I can find a really good deal on. I do have my preferences though, but sometimes I just like to smoke something reasonably good quality.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

I'm still in my sampling phase.


----------



## Warren_G

My first stash. Got a sampler of Alec Bradleys. And the father in law got me three good ones too. My humidor now looks halfway legit. Ignore the RH, I had the hygrometer on the table as I unpacked everything.


----------



## jp1979

I took everything out yesterday and counted it all. Forgot to take pictures. 385 cigars total in a few short months.


----------



## mannyman0729

Wow! thats cool!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Done with my temporarily "finished" setup. 3 Humis, 100, 75 & 25 for infused. A coolidor is the next logical step once my bank account recovers. Started in Nov 2013, throw out suggestions of what to try next if you will (haven't had most of them yet), although some are still in need of rest, and others are definitely going to be aged for some time.

































































Mostly 5-ers, a few 10-20 ct samplers, as well as some singles from my local B&Ms


----------



## MDSPHOTO

SeanTheEvans said:


> Done with my temporarily "finished" setup. 3 Humis, 100, 75 & 25 for infused. A coolidor is the next logical step once my bank account recovers. Started in Nov 2013, throw out suggestions of what to try next if you will (haven't had most of them yet), although some are still in need of rest, and others are definitely going to be aged for some time.
> 
> Looks like you have a great variety of sticks there, so I would not recommend anything additional until you can get through those. Once you have tried most of those you will have a really good feel for where your palate is and where to go next.


----------



## huskers

Here is my wineador pretty well packed.....waiting on some drawers.

There is a lot more cigars in there than a person would think. a few boxes and bundles that you cant see.










I also have a desktop that is full of ligas, tats, viaje, CC's and some other stuff.

Hoping I can fit everything in the wineador once I get the drawers in there.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Oh no, I'm done with purchases for some time now. I was trying to ask if anybody cared to suggest what I might try next from my current stash. Kind of going through it randomly up until now, was wondering if it made more sense to try all the Avo's, or all the RP's in short order, or if any sticks in particular seemed to scream "try me next!"


----------



## mannyman0729

ok So this is my super mini stash lol any suggestions would be awesome!







1- La Aroma de Cuba (corona)
2- La Aroma de Cuba Mi amor Reserva 
3- Hoyo de Monterrey Tradicion (Corona)
4- A. Fuente Gran Reserva Flor Fino 8-5-8
5- Acid Blondie 
6- Tatiana Flavored Vanilla
7- CAO Gold (Churchhill)
8- Montecristo Montecristo Court (white label i think)
9- Flor de la Antilla My father cigars (toro)
10- Cohiba Black (churchhill)
11- Gurkha Havana Legend (robusto)
12- Ashton VSG 
13- Perdomo Grand Cru Double Maduro Crop of 2006


----------



## iatrestman

SeanTheEvans said:


> Oh no, I'm done with purchases for some time now. I was trying to ask if anybody cared to suggest what I might try next from my current stash. Kind of going through it randomly up until now, was wondering if it made more sense to try all the Avo's, or all the RP's in short order, or if any sticks in particular seemed to scream "try me next!"


NOT the RP's. Their quality has gone so far downhill in the last 5 years. I am really digging all of AJ's stuff right now. Really great value. I just filled a cooler with Diesel, Man O'War, Ave Marias, etc.. haha


----------



## djcsewell

The Top of Humidor is a front...















My bottom is totally empty, haha. 
Saving Money for grad school and my summer trip to Spain has got my cigar stash on the low. 
I got a 5 pack of Oliva G maduros and a 5 pack of 601 blues on the way though. 
I've had that AB Tempus for almost 4 years. I'm waiting for the 5 year mark on it.


----------



## iatrestman

Seems like an appropriate place to post my first pictures! As you can tell from my number of cheap-o humidors, my stash has grown quickly. I have 3 desktops that hold rh very well for they are and my new cooler (which I hope to someday fit everything into....). 
First, the three humis:

























Then there's the cooler:









Which has this inside:

























I know it's a lot of budget/value sticks, but they are like my new babies!!


----------



## eg0r69

Nice Stash iatrestman :cowboyic9:


----------



## brimy623

eg0r69 said:


> Nice Stash iatrestman :cowboyic9:


+1^^


----------



## Just1ce

huskers said:


> Here is my wineador pretty well packed.....waiting on some drawers.
> 
> There is a lot more cigars in there than a person would think. a few boxes and bundles that you cant see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a desktop that is full of ligas, tats, viaje, CC's and some other stuff.
> 
> Hoping I can fit everything in the wineador once I get the drawers in there.


How do I get a hold of one of those Hello Kitty edition winadors? anda:



iatrestman said:


> Seems like an appropriate place to post my first pictures! As you can tell from my number of cheap-o humidors, my stash has grown quickly. I have 3 desktops that hold rh very well for they are and my new cooler (which I hope to someday fit everything into....).
> First, the three humis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's the cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has this inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a lot of budget/value sticks, but they are like my new babies!!


Hey now, some of those budget/value sticks put a lot of "premium" and "high end" smokes to shame if you ask me. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## huskers

Just1ce said:


> How do I get a hold of one of those Hello Kitty edition winadors?


Careful what you ask for!

In all seriousness, I got bombed that and just threw it on the door to remind me of the generosity of a true BOTL.


----------



## iatrestman

Just1ce said:


> How do I get a hold of one of those Hello Kitty edition winadors? anda:
> 
> Hey now, some of those budget/value sticks put a lot of "premium" and "high end" smokes to shame if you ask me. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


Thanks everyone! Yeah I'm set for a while... or at least I should be after this next CBid shipment comes in lol.


----------



## FlipMo

Just finished building a new wineador. Unfortunately I'm unable to post pics since I reached my pic posting quota, but to view pics of the build and my stash, here's the link:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## mannyman0729

Damn you guys have super stashes, if you need to part with some feel free to send some towards me i'll pay the shipping lol :rapture:


----------



## jp1979

Updated stash:









Top humi on the left in first picture









Top humi on the right houses the HTF sticks, there are anejos, unicos, viaje and some tats









Pretty self explanitory.









Drawer from wineador houses a bundle of nica rustic as, lanceros, and some loose sticks. Little guys on the right









Bottom shelf has these boxes for more loose misc. sticks


----------



## ejewell

@jp1979 what year are those sharks in your desktop humi? New band for '13? or really old? lol.


----------



## jp1979

Bought those last year. That opus has 2 + in it, found it in a liquor store in AZ in December


----------



## Hambone1

Purchased a new Steampunk Humidor (100 stick) to consolidate all my Tupperware into it.


----------



## smitty8202

My slowly goring stash. want to get more cigars but the budget and wife won't let me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Okay guys. I'm going to warn you before I post pics of my stash.
Please do not be jealous of my amazing collection. Remember, if you have to confess sunday for the sin of covetousness, you were warned.
Here it is in all its glory. A Padron 2000 and a Drew Estate Undercrown. :evil:
There was another one in there, a Montecristo Churchill that my wife got me for Valentine's Day, but I let the smoke out of it today. It was awesome!



LOL.
I am VERY new to this. My first humidor is on the way along with a 10 cigar sampler pack. Then, I'll work on filling her up.

I'm a 1-2 cigar a week smoker, so some of these collections here would be a lifetime supply for me.


----------



## Laynard

Cool Breeze said:


> Okay guys. I'm going to warn you before I post pics of my stash.
> Please do not be jealous of my amazing collection. Remember, if you have to confess sunday for the sin of covetousness, you were warned.
> Here it is in all its glory. A Padron 2000 and a Drew Estate Undercrown. :evil:
> There was another one in there, a Montecristo Churchill that my wife got me for Valentine's Day, but I let the smoke out of it today. It was awesome!
> 
> LOL.
> I am VERY new to this. My first humidor is on the way along with a 10 cigar sampler pack. Then, I'll work on filling her up.
> 
> I'm a 1-2 cigar a week smoker, so some of these collections here would be a lifetime supply for me.


It's all good bro. Quality over quantity. Do what works for you.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cool Breeze said:


> Okay guys. I'm going to warn you before I post pics of my stash.
> Please do not be jealous of my amazing collection. Remember, if you have to confess sunday for the sin of covetousness, you were warned.
> Here it is in all its glory. A Padron 2000 and a Drew Estate Undercrown. :evil:
> There was another one in there, a Montecristo Churchill that my wife got me for Valentine's Day, but I let the smoke out of it today. It was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> I am VERY new to this. My first humidor is on the way along with a 10 cigar sampler pack. Then, I'll work on filling her up.
> 
> I'm a 1-2 cigar a week smoker, so some of these collections here would be a lifetime supply for me.


An austere, yet elegant collection!


----------



## loulax07

Cool Breeze said:


> I'm a 1-2 cigar a week smoker, so some of these collections here would be a lifetime supply for me.


That's we all said at some point. Slope......


----------



## tjhemp

Here's my current collection but I do have an order of LP9's and Sharks on the way next week that I will have to find room for.









Here are some close ups. Collection is a mess right now lots of good stuff hidden underneath the stacks.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Well quick update.
Looks like loulax07 was correct.
The humidor/10 stick sampler arrived Monday. I got it seasoned up and ready to go.

This monday, six different 5ers from C-Bid will arrive and I also ordered a Montecristo sampler from Mike's today, so I've had the humi less than a week and it's full.

I'll post pics when I get everything in. It pales in comparison to most of the ones here, but its mine.


----------



## Ricardo-

Damn. Took pictures, uploaded to photobucket only to find that I need 30 posts to post them. You'll have to wait to see my modest stash.


----------



## Montecristo#4

your almost there


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cool Breeze said:


> Well quick update.
> Looks like loulax07 was correct.
> The humidor/10 stick sampler arrived Monday. I got it seasoned up and ready to go.
> 
> This monday, six different 5ers from C-Bid will arrive and I also ordered a Montecristo sampler from Mike's today, *so I've had the humi less than a week and it's full.*
> I'll post pics when I get everything in. It pales in comparison to most of the ones here, but its mine.


lol. I think that might be some kind of record! Look forward to the pics. :smile: TCB


----------



## Ricardo-

Montecristo#4 said:


> your almost there


Yes, 3 to go with this one......


----------



## Ricardo-

Ok. Here we go. Small stash compared to most around here.

I pledge not to purchase any more humidors...


----------



## Ricardo-

Travel humidor. Very convenient and perfect seal.



Small desktop humidor. Impulse buy. Don't really need/use it.


----------



## Ricardo-

My first "big" humidor. Holds 150 (So they say). Was full in a few weeks:


----------



## Ricardo-

300 count humidor. Was going to be my "Don't need any more space, last humidor" purchase:


----------



## Ricardo-

Foot locker humidor. Yes, my last one.

Trays:



Inside. Plenty of space. A little inconvenient to get the bottom cigars so should be used for long term. I usually split purchases and put a few in the smaller humidors.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Ricardo- said:


> Ok. Here we go. Small stash compared to most around here.
> 
> I pledge not to purchase any more humidors...


wOw! "Impressive stash!", I do declare.:shocked:
Looks like you took the L00000000000000000000000000ng road to a coolidor/wineador. Last humidor indeed!:lol:


----------



## Cool Breeze

Well, due to inclement weather, my C-Bid order didn't come today. I did get something in the mail from Mike's though.
I'll take updated pics when my order comes in but I wanted to post these first anyway.

Totally a newb stash, but hey, two weeks ago, I had 2 cigars and no humidor. 

Here is the 10 cigar sampler that came with the humi.


Here is a Montecristo sampler and Cohiba cutter, as well as a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and a Fuente 8-5-8. I picked up the last two at a local B&M.


----------



## Ricardo-

Nice sampler. Been wanting to try one of those White No 2 but they are expensive and I don't want to get a 5 pack. I tried a rothchilde and it didn't do it for me. Found it boring/flat. Maybe I had too high expectations....who knows.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Well I guess I will throw my hat in the ring. I think I might need to slow down.

This is my little desktop that I use throughout the week:





Here is my Special box where I keep The better stuff in"





Here is the bulk of my stash:


Sorry for the blurry picture.





And lastly my Tupperdor


----------



## Ricardo-

How about those winchester? Do you smoke those too???? :mrgreen:

Oh.....and I rarely drink blended anymore, but Buchanan's was one of my favorites.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Yeah, there are a few in that sampler that I am looking forward to trying.
In the latest Cigar Aficionado it lists that Hoyo De Monterey Excaliber is listed as the best churchill and rated at 91. This one is a Robusto but I'm looking forward to it. The Garo and Macanudo should be good too.

And the Montecristo sampler I got for a steal. The wife sent me a Living Social deal and I got the sampler for $35 shipping included. I thought that was a great buy.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Ricardo- said:


> How about those winchester? Do you smoke those too???? :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh.....and I rarely drink blended anymore, but Buchanan's was one of my favorites.


Oh my Ruger Red Label loves to smoke those Winchesters :smoke: and Buchanan's has been working very nice since i cant afford the scotch I love (Glenlivet 21 Archive and Macallans 18 )


----------



## thechasm442

Cool Breeze said:


> Yeah, there are a few in that sampler that I am looking forward to trying.
> In the latest Cigar Aficionado it lists that Hoyo De Monterey Excaliber is listed as the best churchill and rated at 91. This one is a Robusto but I'm looking forward to it. The Garo and Macanudo should be good too.
> 
> And the Montecristo sampler I got for a steal. The wife sent me a Living Social deal and I got the sampler for $35 shipping included. I thought that was a great buy.


The robusto is pretty tasty. The LGC Serie R is easily the best stick in that lot. I also like the CAO Black, and that Montecristo Platinum.


----------



## Cool Breeze

^ Good to know, thanks.
I wondered about the Serie R. I heard it got a 90+ rating. I was concerned a little bit when I got the sampler, but I needed a humidor anyway and the package was $10 cheaper than just the humidor.
I figured if they were all dog rockets, at least I'd have something to give to those bumming one. lol

Good to know there are several good sticks in there.


----------



## Sag997

So this is my first hymidor!









Edit: I have use the site uploader, but the photo cant be shown.. I can't replace it with external link because my posts are under 30..


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Sag997 said:


> So this is my first hymidor!
> 
> View attachment 48369
> 
> 
> Edit: I have use the site uploader, but the photo cant be shown.. I can't replace it with external link because my posts are under 30..


Nice Adorini humi with a nice selection of forbidden fruit!


----------



## Sag997

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nice Adorini humi with a nice selection of forbidden fruit!


can you see my photo? I thought that nothing was uploaded.. I can se anything!


----------



## Laptime61

Not much but as a college student its all i need. The Drew Estate box is for all my wrappers that one day I hope to cover a nice table with.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Sag997 said:


> can you see my photo? I thought that nothing was uploaded.. I can se anything!


I can see your photo.


----------



## TCBSmokes

AuTechCoM said:


> Well I guess I will throw my hat in the ring. I think I might need to slow down.


Looks tasty! And suddenly I'm having flashbacks to Halloween as a kid when you compared hauls for the night. "What'd you get?" "Whoa, a full-size Hershey bar?" "Who's house was that?" :smile:


----------



## AceRockefeller

Love looking at everybody's pics. It just makes me want to buy more and more!


----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> Looks tasty! And suddenly I'm having flashbacks to Halloween as a kid when you compared hauls for the night. "What'd you get?" "Whoa, a full-size Hershey bar?" "Who's house was that?" :smile:


Thanks man. It comes and goes sometimes they are full and sometimes they are empty. But that's how it goes


----------



## serenomike

I cant see it but oh well


----------



## nice_ash

Some very beautiful collections shown in this thread!


----------



## nice_ash

I will have to organize my cigars and post a picture or two I've been steadily adding cigars and unfortunately the humidor is a bit unorganized.


----------



## Keeper01

After going through this thread, I'm having a hard time picking my jaw off of the floor. :jaw:


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> Updated stash:


And a new update: (it keeps on getting bigger, little by little.)


----------



## bigLuke5595

Collected over about a year. Granted, I've smoked a ton but hey, its what I have now


----------



## bigLuke5595

Laptime61 said:


> Not much but as a college student its all i need. The Drew Estate box is for all my wrappers that one day I hope to cover a nice table with.
> View attachment 48390


Hey, from one college student to another, I like your collection


----------



## RSTAD

bigLuke5595 said:


> Collected over about a year. Granted, I've smoked a ton but hey, its what I have now
> 
> View attachment 49206


Damn man, nice stash


----------



## bigLuke5595

RSTAD said:


> Damn man, nice stash


Thank you my brother, it grows steadily (and shrinks steadily ;D)


----------



## benlolo

Nice collection. I'm working on mine. Well post pictures later.


----------



## benlolo

This is what I want in my house someday.


----------



## Darkavenger

Have a little more coming in then I am done for awhile.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Darkavenger said:


> Have a little more coming in then I am done for awhile.


I just got a 120qt coolidor, ordered a few of my favorite boxes to put in it as well, ill post updated pictures when it all shows up!


----------



## benlolo

How deep is this humidor?


----------



## benlolo

Very nice collection. Working to get mine there or better.


----------



## ELLASU

The beginning of my collection. I have some 5 Vegas that just came in and some sticks I got from Havana Mix in Memphis this morning. Little vacation detour.:smoke:

Just started smoking last month playing golf and drinking at a party!


----------



## bigLuke5595

AAAAAAAAAAAlrighty, time for the big update...


----------



## jp1979

bigLuke5595 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAlrighty, time for the big update...


all you have in the cooler are those boveda packs?


----------



## bigLuke5595

jp1979 said:


> all you have in the cooler are those boveda packs?


Yep! I did the math and all seems well, unless Boveda is wrong, then I could be screwed, but everything seems to have worked out well so far!

How many Boveda Packs do I need?

I will say, however, in this quantity, Heartfelt Industries beads are cheaper and simpler. I will be switching to those after the B packs dry out


----------



## jp1979

bigLuke5595 said:


> Yep! I did the math and all seems well, unless Boveda is wrong, then I could be screwed, but everything seems to have worked out well so far!
> 
> How many Boveda Packs do I need?


I may be wrong but I don't think they were talking about the little ones.


----------



## bigLuke5595

jp1979 said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think they were talking about the little ones.


Well the hygrometer reads out at 71 and has for about a week. When July rolls around, im just gonna toss em and get the beads


----------



## benlolo

My stash has grown a bit. Will post pics as soon as I snap a few more.


----------



## demuths1770

Finally a chance to show of the medium size 50+ tupperdor i built.
top of tupperdor 

side of tupperdor

and finally the stash

bottom first layer of tupperdor

middle shelf

top shelf

mis


----------



## jp1979

All set up in its new home and out of the 27 gallon tote. They seemed to have survived the 1800 mile journey and are probably happy not to be packed in so close to each other.


----------



## bigLuke5595

jp1979 said:


> All set up in its new home and out of the 27 gallon tote. They seemed to have survived the 1800 mile journey and are probably happy not to be packed in so close to each other.


Beautiful cab! Is that a box of tat little monsters I see?


----------



## jp1979

bigLuke5595 said:


> Beautiful cab! Is that a box of tat little monsters I see?


yeap and thanks.


----------



## ejewell

bigLuke5595 said:


> Yep! I did the math and all seems well, unless Boveda is wrong, then I could be screwed, but everything seems to have worked out well so far!
> 
> How many Boveda Packs do I need?
> 
> I will say, however, in this quantity, Heartfelt Industries beads are cheaper and simpler. I will be switching to those after the B packs dry out


When they dry out, I'll pay ya shipping to send em to me.


----------



## ejewell

demuths1770 said:


> Finally a chance to show of the medium size 50+ tupperdor i built.
> top of tupperdor


I'd separate out those infused. Unless you like everything infused.


----------



## demuths1770

ejewell said:


> I'd separate out those infused. Unless you like everything infused.


Already done. It was just for picture purpose but thanks for looking out!


----------



## bigLuke5595

ejewell said:


> When they dry out, I'll pay ya shipping to send em to me.


I'd rather you pay me with a stick ;D nah just kidding. They're yours, mate


----------



## ejewell

bigLuke5595 said:


> I'd rather you pay me with a stick ;D nah just kidding. They're yours, mate


Haha well I don't ship ONE CIGAR.  but that could be arranged, too.


----------



## bigLuke5595

ejewell said:


> Haha well I don't ship ONE CIGAR.  but that could be arranged, too.


Splendid ;D I will surely hit you up in..eh..a month in a half? Around the beginning of August


----------



## ejewell

bigLuke5595 said:


> Splendid ;D I will surely hit you up in..eh..a month in a half? Around the beginning of August


I'm not going anywhere. except maybe home to TN for a brief vacation. lol.


----------



## Whiskey

@demuths1770

What are the cigars with R. E. Lee and Stuart on them?


----------



## demuths1770

battleground cigars. i love the civil war history and my girlfriend got me these down in Gettysburg last time we where down. i have never seen them in any of the other local B&Ms @Whiskey


----------



## Whiskey

Thank you, I am a big civil war history buff as well and I am going to have to find some of those.


----------



## erosing

Pick up your chins, I don't want any drool on my smokes!

Bought the cooler last year, and I've transitioned fully from my wooden 40ct (now a dry box as needed). Bought some new things and needed to reorganize so I thought I'd grab a few picks of the process and give you some new pics to gaze at.

In order:
1. Cooler
2. Status before latest purchase (will need to figure something else out after next purchase)
3. 62% - Although I've been dipping into it more, so it usually sits around 64%
4. Boxes and Samplers
5. Singles and 5 pack remnants
6. Everything not in a box all packed in nicely
7. Daily drivers (left) and a messy "top shelf"


----------



## ELLASU

A couple months worth. My Humidor is getting smaller at a quick rate.


----------



## jp1979

Here is an updated picture.... I am extremely bored at work today.


----------



## Laynard

Was bored on Sunday with Puff being down, laid out some magazines on the floor and proceeded to inventory and organize the wineador:



This is before the Tat Lances and Felix Assouline sampler that came Monday, the two-fer of 829s inbound (to rest for my wedding next year...don't laugh, I wanted something cheap for the guests), a box of Pudgy monsters and a bundle of Johnny-Os still in transit. And these are just the ones that I can show here...:spy:

Not a bad little collection if I do say so myself. :biggrin:


----------



## streetz166

Beauty @Laynard!


----------



## ejewell

Laynard said:


> Was bored on Sunday with Puff being down, laid out some magazines on the floor and proceeded to inventory and organize the wineador:
> 
> This is before the Tat Lances and Felix Assouline sampler that came Monday, the two-fer of 829s inbound (to rest for my wedding next year...don't laugh, I wanted something cheap for the guests), a box of Pudgy monsters and a bundle of Johnny-Os still in transit. And these are just the ones that I can show here...:spy:
> 
> Not a bad little collection if I do say so myself. :biggrin:


Says sarcastically: "that's it?!"

 :smoke:

damn fine stash Layne. Give it. haha.


----------



## Laynard

ejewell said:


> Says sarcastically: "that's it?!"
> 
> :smoke:
> 
> damn fine stash Layne. Give it. haha.


Those are all NCs. You wouldn't like them. :fencing:


----------



## ejewell

Laynard said:


> Those are all NCs. You wouldn't like them. :fencing:


I literally Lol'd, thanks for that. 

I would still like to get at those LFD Mysterios and that Candy Cane... the rest I could turn into samplers to fund box purchases.

Fortunately, my CC got compromised and I'm frozen on spending for now. I did manage to snag some beaut's of M No.2s from down under before that happened, though.


----------



## mattw

My humble stash inside my newly re-purposed 1300 Pelican Case.


----------



## ELLASU

My stash has grown. Just took these out of the Humi to organize cause it was getting tight in there. Now I know why. Need to get my Wineador set up.

If you look a few post back you will see I did not have this much.


----------



## ELLASU

few close ups


----------



## jp1979

ELLASU said:


> few close ups


You need to smoke that C4 before it goes bad, or send it to me and I will smoke it.... lol Nice stash.


----------



## ELLASU

jp1979 said:


> You need to smoke that C4 before it goes bad, or send it to me and I will smoke it.... lol Nice stash.


I just picked up that C4 about a month ago. For some reason the net makes the ring size look larger than it does in person. I plan on lighting it up in a couple weeks from now. I never had one before I am hoping I am not disappointed.


----------



## Shemp75

Cant remember the last time i posted a pic of my stash so&#8230;.


----------



## Ants

Shemp75 said:


> Cant remember the last time i posted a pic of my stash so&#8230;.


What's with all the dog rockets in the top right. You used to be about quality man...you've changed.


----------



## Ants

Humi is at capacity with all of my favorites! Time to smoke some of these:


----------



## daleo8803

My small stash. Started with a tubador and quickly got a wineador. I made the 2 shelves but I'm going to make bigger ones.

Dale


----------



## BlueDevil07

I was modifying my 100-ct humi and figured I'd take a pic of the contents.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

5 pack of Undercrown in the bubble wrap on the right.


----------



## jp1979

Nice. A few of those look familiar. What did you think of the LGC Trunk Show?


----------



## ejewell

BlueDevil07 said:


> I was modifying my 100-ct humi and figured I'd take a pic of the contents.


Fairly certain that isn't your wholllleee stash. :spy:


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

My Padron-i-dor stash updated... using every bit of that 50 count humidor.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

jp1979 said:


> Nice. A few of those look familiar. What did you think of the LGC Trunk Show?


Smoked 1 have passed 2 will hold the last 2 for some time. I want to get my smoking palette more mature.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

I am inspired! Feeling a bit of cigar envy right now!

WOW I mean WOW!!!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## BlueDevil07

ejewell said:


> Fairly certain that isn't your wholllleee stash. :spy:


Why, whatever do you mean sir?


----------



## ejewell

BlueDevil07 said:


> Why, whatever do you mean sir?


Also, and I think I've said this before. That Candy Cane, give it. haha.


----------



## ubenumber2

I for sure need a bigger humi , got humi envy


----------



## momo439

I'm finally to the point where I'm not ashamed of my stash and post it here


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Its funny, I keep buying cigars... But my stash keep dwindling! WTF?

Cheers
Jay


----------



## MDSPHOTO

momo439 said:


> I'm finally to the point where I'm not ashamed of my stash and post it here


That's a stash many would/should be jealous of. Remember having quality sticks trumps quantity 7-days a week and you sir have a quality collection there!


----------



## momo439

MDSPHOTO said:


> That's a stash many would/should be jealous of. Remember having quality sticks trumps quantity 7-days a week and you sir have a quality collection there!


Well thank you very much my friend. I still consider myself as fairly new in the hobby; a little over two years now; and such compliment make me feel really good about my progress!


----------



## Work4Play

NorCalJaybird said:


> Its funny, I keep buying cigars... But my stash keep dwindling! WTF?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I have the same damn problem and can't figure it out... I set up a game cam on my stash to see if anyone was messing with it and the only person I saw was me so it has to be something else.


----------



## Auburnguy

I am afraid to lay out my stash. It might make me cry. I have spent way too much money this past month.


----------



## jp1979

Auburnguy said:


> I am afraid to lay out my stash. It might make me cry. I have spent way too much money this past month.


do it.


----------



## Auburnguy

jp1979 said:


> do it.


I might when I get home from the county fair.


----------



## Auburnguy

Ok, Here is a picture of most of my stash. I have a box of Rocky Patel Decade Limita's in storage. I will not touch those for a year or two.







This is what I have collected in the past month. I am new to smoking anything, and I have a liking for cigars. These were all purchased based on recommendation, minus some 10-$10 sampler I bought and some other nasty cheap cigars that were tossed in the trash or given away. I still have 3-4 that I didn't place in the photo because they were so nasty, I thought they would break my camera. Some day, I will find a poor sap to pawn them off on. I have learned to take descriptions with a grain of salt, and not expect them to be 100% accurate. I am still learning, and I will no longer look for the cheap hidden gem.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

My 'Padron-idor' is Fing packed to capacity right now so I thought I'd take a pic. :ss


----------



## Drez_

My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


----------



## Archun

Drez_ said:


> My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


That's not littlew and looks very interesting! Keep it up


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Drez_ said:


> My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


Looks good to me Drez, some nice selections there!


----------



## Auburnguy

Drez_ said:


> My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


Very nice stash! I don't know what many of those are, but that is a lot of cigars.


----------



## jpalamar




----------



## NorCalJaybird

Drez_ said:


> My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


You are giving me total cigar envy!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Current stash in my cheapo humidors. A very diverse mix of different brands/manufactures.

Top Shelf



Daily Smokes


----------



## demuths1770

Drez_ said:


> My little collection.. makes me realize I need to have more money to buy more cigars.. out:


puts my 100 or so cigar stash to shame!!!!!! looks really good and a nice selection


----------



## TubaDawg

jpalamar said:


>


*
Fine looking collection of cigars! Wow.
*


----------



## TubaDawg

Auburnguy said:


> Ok, Here is a picture of most of my stash. I have a box of Rocky Patel Decade Limita's in storage. I will not touch those for a year or two.
> View attachment 50589
> 
> This is what I have collected in the past month. I am new to smoking anything, and I have a liking for cigars. These were all purchased based on recommendation, minus some 10-$10 sampler I bought and some other nasty cheap cigars that were tossed in the trash or given away. I still have 3-4 that I didn't place in the photo because they were so nasty, I thought they would break my camera. Some day, I will find a poor sap to pawn them off on. I have learned to take descriptions with a grain of salt, and not expect them to be 100% accurate. I am still learning, and I will no longer look for the cheap hidden gem.


*Your collection is looks great. Thanks for sharing the pic!*


----------



## Auburnguy

This is my collection minus a box in long term storage off site, and not counting my 21 sticks I am getting in the next week. 1 month in, and I have a buying problem!


----------



## Laynard

Auburnguy said:


> This is my collection minus a box in long term storage off site, and not counting my 21 sticks I am getting in the next week. 1 month in, and I have a buying problem!


I can't bump you again, but the stash is looking good! You've got a lot of really good looking sticks in there.


----------



## momo439

Auburnguy said:


> I am afraid to lay out my stash. It might make me cry. I have spent way too much money this past month.


Yeah!!! Do it!!!


----------



## Auburnguy

Laynard said:


> I can't bump you again, but the stash is looking good! You've got a lot of really good looking sticks in there.


Thank you sir. Dog Rockets is the cause of my stash being so big. He sends me a new sampler to buy every day I think. "Hey you need to buy this, it is a solid deal." Thanks @DogRockets!

That and I have been given some great sticks from @Drez_ and @Wicked_Rhube.


----------



## AlanChow

Giddy, I love all of them:yo:


----------



## gunaholic

All these collections are making me drool :sing:


----------



## penna stogey

looking good. Love it all

View attachment 88631


----------



## MattyMatt




----------



## peepskp

momo439 - How do you like the Paul Stulac's?


----------



## DLtoker

Oh man! I have some work to do organizing and photographing. Nice collections!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

peepskp said:


> momo439 - How do you like the Paul Stulac's?


A bit of useful info for you Kurt. If you type the @ symbol in front of their screen name it will send them a message and you will have a better chance at getting a response to your question. You could also Reply With Quote which will alert the poster that someone has quoted them. 
@momo439


----------



## peepskp

Thanks for the help and for not being an a$$ about it. I am not able to send PM's or reply with quote since my posts are so low.


----------



## momo439

peepskp said:


> momo439 - How do you like the Paul Stulac's?


Thanks @MDSPHOTO for directing it my way. I tried to boost your RG for friendly forum behaviour but I have to spread the love around first!

Hey Kurt, I first had the Phantom (torpedo) natural and the vendor was out of that vitola when I was ready to buy a box so I got the Angel. The flavour profile is similar but I still prefer the torpedo. You can read my review: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5661-paul-stulac-phantom-torpedo-natural.html


----------



## Weldon78

Nice collections guys!


----------



## DLtoker

Excited to start trading. I have a purchasing problem! Well, and a space problem.

Delicious.


----------



## woodted

DLtoker said:


> Excited to start trading. I have a purchasing problem! Well, and a space problem.
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51360


You've learned well young grasshopper!:thumb:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

DLtoker said:


> I have a purchasing problem!
> 
> View attachment 51360


Uhhh, yes you do.


----------



## Gordo1473

I have a problem. This isn't including 150 count that is full at office either


----------



## Trackmyer

Gordo1473 said:


> I have a problem. This isn't including 150 count that is full at office either


What kind of storage is this? Those drawers look very beefy.


----------



## Gordo1473

It's all Spanish cedar. Milled down myself. I made the humi.


----------



## Trackmyer

Gordo1473 said:


> It's all Spanish cedar. Milled down myself. I made the humi.


Do you have a thread showing it off? Id love to see more of it.


----------



## Gordo1473

Yea I did a thread when I built it .


----------



## woodted

Gordo1473 said:


> I have a problem. This isn't including 150 count that is full at office either


Another guy with a few of the Cigar Factory of New Orleans boxes in his stash, Cool!!


----------



## Gordo1473

woodted said:


> Another guy with a few of the Cigar Factory of New Orleans boxes in his stash, Cool!!


Yea I love that place. Headed down in feb again


----------



## Billb1960

Gordo1473 said:


> Yea I love that place. Headed down in feb again


Pardon my thread jacking but I just checked out their site. The Maduros look tasty, what're they like?


----------



## woodted

Gordo1473 said:


> Yea I love that place. Headed down in feb again


Never been there but I've burned through several dozen boxes!


----------



## smitty8202

There are some awesome stashes on here. I think we should convince @ssaka to post his stash on here. What do you think?


----------



## Cigarer

This thread is straight win. Hope to have a stash like y'all some day


----------



## ssaka

I think every LP retailer in the country might be annoyed…

STS


----------



## smitty8202

I'm still interested in see it @ssaka as I can only imagine what it looks like. I always like to drool over ligas well anything drew estate for that matter. Awesome company and even better people there.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ssaka said:


> I think every LP retailer in the country might be annoyed&#8230;
> 
> STS


Now that's funny right thar, I don't care who you are.


----------



## smitty8202

I mean the lp 9 was made as his daily some. I can only imagine


----------



## StogieNinja

smitty8202 said:


> I'm still interested in see it @ssaka as I can only imagine what it looks like. I always like to drool over ligas well anything drew estate for that matter. Awesome company and even better people there.


I feel like somewhere Steve has posted a photo of what his walk-in looks like.

...that or I had a dream about it... :hmm:


----------



## demuths1770

Billb1960 said:


> Pardon my thread jacking but I just checked out their site. The Maduros look tasty, what're they like?


yeah i have to second there and 54 for a box of 10 is not a bad price. may have to get a sampler and try em out.


----------



## jp1979

ssaka said:


> I think every LP retailer in the country might be annoyed&#8230;
> 
> STS


Dont hold out on us


----------



## rartuso

2 months in


----------



## Cigarer

First order in. Mainly a garbage brown bag sampler I should've just thrown out.


----------



## Haroon

Edit: OK looks like the image is working now, this is after about a month and a half of starting this hobby. I just got the wineador seasoned and put some boxes in. Been having a blast so far.


----------



## bcams0825

Wow that is an awesome stash. I hope to have a stash like that of my own someday!


----------



## MattyMatt

I think I finally hit capacity...except for a little spot where nothing fits (yet).


----------



## Herf N Turf

Holy CRAP! No "yard gars" for @MattyMatt ! :lol:


----------



## MattyMatt

Herf N Turf said:


> Holy CRAP! No "yard gars" for @MattyMatt ! :lol:


I handle the bills and the wife asks no questions....perfect combo.


----------



## rartuso

Update


----------



## penna stogey

Pretty nice box Matt. Thats the size my next box is going for.....Do you have a make, ct...etc Thanks MattyMatt


----------



## MattyMatt

penna stogey said:


> Pretty nice box Matt. Thats the size my next box is going for.....Do you have a make, ct...etc Thanks MattyMatt


It is a Savoy Boveda 100ct. I am probably at 90 sticks (on average mostly 5x50 sticks) and pretty maxed, buy could probably squeeze more if I reorganized. Holds nice and steady RH.


----------



## woodted

MattyMatt said:


> I think I finally hit capacity...except for a little spot where nothing fits (yet).


I can see 10-20 Baitfish snuggling right in that space!:mrgreen:


----------



## SeanTheEvans

rartuso said:


> Update
> View attachment 51692


I like your sense of organization. I can see your cooler expanding in size very quickly as well.


----------



## rartuso

SeanTheEvans said:


> I like your sense of organization. I can see your cooler expanding in size very quickly as well.


Next step is bigger. Mine is full to the tip now. Just recieved another box plus 3 5ers


----------



## Herf N Turf

DLtoker said:


> Excited to start trading. I have a purchasing problem! Well, and a space problem.
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51360


I just punched your mancard! That's tear renderingly cool.


----------



## rartuso

Herf N Turf said:


> I just punched your mancard! That's tear renderingly cool.


Suprised your still alive. My fiance would shoot me..lol


----------



## DLtoker

penna stogey said:


> Pretty nice box Matt. Thats the size my next box is going for.....Do you have a make, ct...etc Thanks MattyMatt


Looking better every time I see it!:yo:

And my stash keeps growing...! Fiance doesn't mind because I'm putting the loot on the table. Once she finishes her doctoral, she can take care of me while a smoke stogies *all day long.* :martini:

..Maybe I should take another picture. Piles.


----------



## upnsmoke

Man, some of you guys have some scary stash!

Here is my humble pile of fire starters...


----------



## woodted

"Man, some of you guys have some scary stash! 

Here is my humble pile of fire starters..."

Nothing wrong with that lineup, I could smoke out of it!


----------



## Don Fernando

Here is my Fuente Collection. Someday ill take the pic of everything else.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

madmark said:


> Here is my Fuente Collection. Someday ill take the pic of everything else.


----------



## Don Fernando

Some of them should look familiar
... 


SeanTheEvans said:


>


----------



## MDSPHOTO

madmark said:


> Here is my Fuente Collection. Someday ill take the pic of everything else.


Now I see how you got your screen name. Dude is MAD for Fuente.


----------



## PSD4

DLtoker said:


> Excited to start trading. I have a purchasing problem! Well, and a space problem.
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51360


Holy guacamole!


----------



## Cigarer




----------



## purepoker

My most recent addition:


----------



## jp1979

purepoker said:


> My most recent addition:


looks like you went with the Avallo humidification system?


----------



## HardHeaded

I feel so inadequate after some of these, but it is what it is.


----------



## purepoker

jp1979 said:


> looks like you went with the Avallo humidification system?


Yeah, so far so good!


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## jp1979

purepoker said:


> Yeah, so far so good!


That's awesome! I think it was you who was looking at my cabinet when I tried to sell it before I moved to AZ because I was worried about the heat down here in AZ. I solved my problem by adding a thermoelectric cooler to my cabinet.


----------



## purepoker

jp1979 said:


> That's awesome! I think it was you who was looking at my cabinet when I tried to sell it before I moved to AZ because I was worried about the heat down here in AZ. I solved my problem by adding a thermoelectric cooler to my cabinet.


Probably! Looks like a cool set up.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

purepoker said:


> My most recent addition:


Daniel.... Will you be my friend? Ha Ha Ha.. That is spectacular man! Spectacular!!!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HardHeaded

purepoker said:


> My most recent addition:


I just want to throw out there that I can't think of a single B&M within 50 miles that has that nice of a higher end selection.


----------



## Love Big Ashes

NorCalJaybird said:


> Daniel.... Will you be my friend? Ha Ha Ha.. That is spectacular man! Spectacular!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I couldn't agree more


----------



## Love Big Ashes

Man look at all those Padrons, is this Arnold Schwarzenegger by any chance??? Impressive collection Sir, love your movies, please make more.


----------



## trackeryak

I'm drooling!


----------



## Mr.Draned

Some very impressive stashes!
I hope to one day get a little one going myself, but for now I go one stick at a time.


----------



## BryanV

Wow yes, that Padron filled cabinet is mint. Definitely a dream set up.
I can't post links to my pics yet, but I'm wondering the rules re: CC's in pictures. I thought I read someone saying they couldn't post pics of their CC selection but I believe they were in the US.


----------



## elco69

I think it would be fun to get the thread going again. Whats in your stash?


----------



## lostmedic

I'm in to try and bump this back up. I'll try and snap a few pics next week when my girlfriend isn't around so she can't see the slope I decided to jump off of without a parachute :whip:


----------



## elco69

lol, same here, I will take shots tomorrow


----------



## ChiGars

Here is my favorite humidor I own. Gonna have to upgrade to a wineador very soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Nothing fancy here. have another 30 sticks arriving today. They'll go into a small tuperador.


----------



## elco69

ChiGars said:


> Here is my favorite humidor I own. Gonna have to upgrade to a wineador very soon!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You got some nice tasty sticks there :wink:


----------



## elco69

So here is my stash, mostly acquired in the past few months since I got my Wineador and the Coolidor come back. Crap, now that I look at like this, I think I may have a problem with collecting cigars....lol


----------



## lostmedic

ima post mine tomorrow when my newest shipment comes in! Wish I wasnt working looking at y'alls stashes!!


----------



## steve2jenny

Now I can see what I have to look forward to. I thought I have kind of gone a little overboard on my amount of cigars as a newbie, but I see that Elco69 proves that if you have space you can fill it.


----------



## elco69

steve2jenny said:


> Now I can see what I have to look forward to. I thought I have kind of gone a little overboard on my amount of cigars as a newbie, but I see that Elco69 proves that if you have space you can fill it.


Yes you can and sadly, I have 2 more boxes of CC's on their way in and 2 fivers that I picked up from other members. Lately, I feel like I am more addicted to finding the good deals rather then enjoying the sticks. Most of my stash won't be touched for another 6 months or so, so I guess I am on the hunt for cigars that are awesome ROTT.


----------



## CraigT78

Here are pics of my small stash! The two of the large humidor are mine, the small humidor are for my poker nights, and the flavors are for when my wife wants to join me. Can't wait to add some more!


----------



## lostmedic

Well here's my collection since I started actually buying cigars to keep at home not ones I just smoke within a day or so like I did in the past. My stash is quite small but I'm building!!!!:gaga:






these are my everyday smokes I keep in my wood humidor that I share with friends I have over





















these three pics are my tupperdor







and last is my coolidor that I'm still attempting to fill!

I know it isn't over the top but hey gotta start somewhere!


----------



## StogieNinja

@lostmedic, just a note, I would keep those KFC in a separate tupperdore. That fire-cured smell will get into everything.


----------



## lostmedic

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> @lostmedic, just a note, I would keep those KFC in a separate tupperdore. That fire-cured smell will get into everything.


Makes sense. Twist my arm on starting s new tupperdor and buying more of them!!!!:laugh:


----------



## iatrestman

Doing some reorganizing.


----------



## CraigT78

iatrestman said:


> Doing some reorganizing.


Very nice!


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> So here is my stash, mostly acquired in the past few months since I got my Wineador and the Coolidor come back. Crap, now that I look at like this, I think I may have a problem with collecting cigars....lol
> View attachment 52735
> View attachment 52736
> View attachment 52737
> View attachment 52738
> View attachment 52739
> 
> 
> View attachment 52740
> View attachment 52741


So pics 4 - 7 are the cigar fridge that is listed at Best Buy? Any chance you feel like posting a few that show more of the unit? I maybe interested in throwing this on my Christmas list.

Oh, and nice stash. I am drooling.


----------



## samiam2007

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> @lostmedic, just a note, I would keep those KFC in a separate tupperdore. That fire-cured smell will get into everything.


I just have one of the KFC and a 100ct humidor. Do you think I should move that stick? Or not enough of them to make an impact?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

samiam2007 said:


> I just have one of the KFC and a 100ct humidor. Do you think I should move that stick? Or not enough of them to make an impact?


You could always just double-bag it with a Boveda if you have an extra, or without the Boveda if you'll be smoking it in short (enough) time. Also, a tiny tupperware container should do the trick


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> So pics 4 - 7 are the cigar fridge that is listed at Best Buy? Any chance you feel like posting a few that show more of the unit? I maybe interested in throwing this on my Christmas list.
> 
> Oh, and nice stash. I am drooling.


3-6 Are pics of the Wineador, 7 is my desktop. Here are pics of my Whynter CHC-251S, keep in mind that I have 2 extra drawers because of slight mistake on Whynters end, so they sent me 2 extra drawers. Let me know if you have any other questions about it or need anymore pics.


----------



## StogieNinja

samiam2007 said:


> I just have one of the KFC and a 100ct humidor. Do you think I should move that stick? Or not enough of them to make an impact?


Personally, I would. I actually don't smoke anything infused, but if I did I would have one tupperdore for fire cured, and one for any floral infused (IE Acid)


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> 3-6 Are pics of the Wineador, 7 is my desktop. Here are pics of my Whynter CHC-251S, keep in mind that I have 2 extra drawers because of slight mistake on Whynters end, so they sent me 2 extra drawers. Let me know if you have any other questions about it or need anymore pics.
> View attachment 52766
> View attachment 52767


Is there interior lighting, or accent lighting on the inside? That's sweet - I will have to check one out!


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> Is there interior lighting, or accent lighting on the inside? That's sweet - I will have to check one out!


There is an LED light at the top. Just FYI, I was discussing this cigar cooler with another member here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/342249-winedor-question.html They just picked one up for $247 at Best Buy with a 20% off coupon: summer20

I am contemplating purchasing another one as I have $150 in Best Buy Rewards coming in soon. So if I get my rewards in and the coupon is still good, I can score that beauty for under $100 and I get free expedited shipping from them.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> There is an LED light at the top. Just FYI, I was discussing this cigar cooler with another member here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/342249-winedor-question.html They just picked one up for $247 at Best Buy with a 20% off coupon: summer20
> 
> I am contemplating purchasing another one as I have $150 in Best Buy Rewards coming in soon. So if I get my rewards in and the coupon is still good, I can score that beauty for under $100 and I get free expedited shipping from them.


I love the Best Buy rewards! I am not ready for one yet - have some work to do on my stash, but come year end I might need this!


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> I love the Best Buy rewards!


I do too, I don't buy much from the retail stores but I am a Best Buy for Business customer and I order about $15k-$25k a year from them and I get my rewards from those purchases.


----------



## rartuso

Awaiting my wineador


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

View attachment 53134


My modest collection of sticks. Not shown: 15 Gurkha Beauties.


----------



## quazy50

Here is my stash so far. Slowly but surely filling the whynter. Being pretty selective of purchases plus limited budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

View attachment 53311


Upgrade! 48qt cooler, half pound Heartfelt beads in a bag, a puck filled with HF beads stuck to the inside of the lid. The desktop humi in there has the hygro taken out so the air can flow a bit, but also has a small humidifier stick filled with HF beads on the inside as well. Ultimately, I expect this to be a pretty consistent rig. Next step, Whynter cigar cooler... And hey, I'll already be halfway there with my quantity of beads! hehe

Now I have no choice but to fill it up!


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 53311
> 
> 
> Upgrade! 48qt cooler, half pound Heartfelt beads in a bag, a puck filled with HF beads stuck to the inside of the lid. The desktop humi in there has the hygro taken out so the air can flow a bit, but also has a small humidifier stick filled with HF beads on the inside as well. Ultimately, I expect this to be a pretty consistent rig. Next step, Whynter cigar cooler... And hey, I'll already be halfway there with my quantity of beads! hehe
> 
> Now I have no choice but to fill it up!


FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!:vs_box:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!FILL IT UP!:vs_box:


I got a few bombs, but if this fills up at the same rate that my desktop humi was filled, it'll be a while (not complaining that I want more free sticks, complaining about being broke)!

When I first started this forum, I smoked once or twice a month. Now I smoke a stogie at least twice a week!


----------



## rartuso




----------



## Bird-Dog

Here's mine ATM.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Updaaaaate!








Added a battery powered fan for circulation & consistency. The guy that sold me his HF beads failed to send the nylon bag, so they're in a ceramic bowl until he gets one to me. No big deal!

View attachment 53414

Going to get a digital hygrometer with front sensing so I can mount it on the inside of the lid like the 65% HF bead puck here.

View attachment 53415

The hole in the front of the desktop humidor to help equalize the RH. You can kind of see the long, blue bar-style humidifier with 65% HF beads in there.
My singles box is hanging out on top of my box of 1844s, which is cracked open just slightly.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Updaaaaate!
> 
> View attachment 53413
> 
> Added a battery powered fan for circulation & consistency. The guy that sold me his HF beads failed to send the nylon bag, so they're in a ceramic bowl until he gets one to me. No big deal!
> 
> View attachment 53414
> 
> Going to get a digital hygrometer with front sensing so I can mount it on the inside of the lid like the 65% HF bead puck here.
> 
> View attachment 53415
> 
> The hole in the front of the desktop humidor to help equalize the RH. You can kind of see the long, blue bar-style humidifier with 65% HF beads in there.
> My singles box is hanging out on top of my box of 1844s, which is cracked open just slightly.


I just use nylon stockings to hold my HF beads cheap and easy


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> I just use nylon stockings to hold my HF beads cheap and easy


That's cool. I wonder if they have the same permeability as the ones HF sells... That was my thought when I sacrificed the few dollars to get their nylon bag. lol

He's already got one on its way to me, I may as well wait for it.


----------



## lostmedic

I have had no issues but yeah if you have a bag on the way I'd just wait


----------



## SeanTheEvans

@Amelia Isabelle, Caliber IV Hygrometers are front-reading and should be easy to mount. Also adjustable and dependable. I use two of them and used to have the IVR (round version) when I had a humi that fit it and they were all spot on out of the box, never an issue. Cheap enough too. I use them for lots of things, right now my room is 64F 62%- I guess it's like I live in a perfect walk-in!


----------



## Carolus Rex

Here is my humble stash, finally moved it over to the Whynter tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiGars

Just one if my Tat humidors










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Amc82

That's my one and only. Gets the job done.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve2jenny

I had to go through the humidor I use for the cigars I really don't intend to smoke for a while. Still new and still learning what my choices are evolving into. Finally have it organized so I can open it up and check on the cigars and readings without having to move everything around.


----------



## CraigT78

steve2jenny said:


> I had to go through the humidor I use for the cigars I really don't intend to smoke for a while. Still new and still learning what my choices are evolving into. Finally have it organized so I can open it up and check on the cigars and readings without having to move everything around.
> 
> View attachment 53649
> 
> 
> View attachment 53650


I see that you like the La Historia as well! That is my next box purchase!


----------



## steve2jenny

I bought the box back in April when I got into this crazy adventure. Carillo was at the festival here in Houston, he signed the box as well. For what that is worth lol.


----------



## elco69

steve2jenny said:


> Finally have it organized so I can open it up and check on the cigars and readings without having to move everything around.


I need to go through and reorganize mine, between bombs, WTS section and misc fivers, I got stuff scatterred all over the place.


----------



## steve2jenny

That is a good thing, to many bombs!!! Lol I hate destruction of my property but I could live with the outcome :vs_boom:


----------



## JDom58

DLtoker said:


> Excited to start trading. I have a purchasing problem! Well, and a space problem.
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51360


I know this is old but was just browsing and looking through this thread t get ideas and HOLY CRAP!! what a stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLtoker

JDom58 said:


> I know this is old but was just browsing and looking through this thread t get ideas and HOLY CRAP!! what a stash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, that's nothing compared to what it is now... Damn it!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

And here's the whole stash at once!


----------



## lostmedic

K


Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54291
> 
> View attachment 54290
> 
> View attachment 54292
> 
> View attachment 54293
> 
> View attachment 54294
> 
> 
> And here's the whole stash at once!
> 
> View attachment 54295


My my have things grown for you quickly


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> K
> 
> My my have things grown for you quickly


Is this you admitting that my collection made you grow? I mean it's okay, it's a pretty awesome stash, I'm not mad.


----------



## lostmedic

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Is this you admitting that my collection made you grow? I mean it's okay, it's a pretty awesome stash, I'm not mad.


well played... well played... did notice tho that you are hiding your Gurkha collection pretty well :vs_blush: only a few are visible.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

lostmedic said:


> well played... well played... did notice tho that you are hiding your Gurkha collection pretty well :vs_blush: only a few are visible.


They're the highest RG of the entire collection, I just didn't want you to have any sort of envy.


----------



## Negatron

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Is this you admitting that my collection made you grow? I mean it's okay, it's a pretty awesome stash, I'm not mad.


Off topic your wit is killer lol


----------



## CraigT78

Did a little reorganizing in preparation for a few ISOM samplers that are incoming. I need more space!!


----------



## JDom58

Holy crap your stash list must be as thick as a NYC telephone book!!!


----------



## CraigT78

JDom58 said:


> Holy crap your stash list must be as thick as a NYC telephone book!!!


I wish I started a list, or a spreadsheet. I started buying a few months ago and said I will never have so many that I need to write them down. Well, like most on here, I was wrong! If you are new to the hobby and have some fun money that you'll be spending on cigars regularly do yourself a favor and start keeping track. I just recently started adding date labels. Some of these I will probably never smoke, as they were noob purchases. Now that I have found what I like some of these are mediocre - they will be added to the humidor for the guys at poker night.


----------



## JDom58

@CraigT78 Yep I'm 3-4 months new to the hobby and I came into it expecting to keep 5-6 cigars around the house for a leisurely smoke. Now I'm up to 60 and I since quite a few of them are ones and twos to try out, there was no way I was going to remember what was what. Except for the obvious Padron or Fuente or one who's spells out what it is, half of what I have are labels with initials or a design that I have no clue. So I started a spread sheet to list the cigars, how many, when bought and how it smoked. I guess it's good to start early with 60, sheeesh I wouldn't know where to start with your stash LMAO.


----------



## JDom58

Well here is two of the three, the little Boveda humidor looks great with the Tats:


----------



## Rooke

JDom58 said:


> View attachment 54452
> 
> 
> View attachment 54453
> 
> 
> Well here is two of the three, the little Boveda humidor looks great with the Tats:


Wow nice little stash. That Boveda humidor is sweet man! is that a beads tube? hows it working for you?


----------



## JDom58

@Rooke Thanks!!!! They work great, although based on HF calculator I only needed one, I have two medium tubes stacked one on top of the other and they keep a solid 65% and recovery time is extremely fast in the 40 ct humidor. I usually give them a light spray of DW every two weeks so I'm very happy with the maintenance. The little Boveda humidor wasn't cheap by any means $65 but it was the first one I purchased thinking I would only maintain a few sticks handy LMAO. It's supposed to be a 20ct but as you can see only a dozen Tats fit. It does hold a fantastic seal came with two large Boveda packs that sit under a perforated plastic base, works great. I lined the bottom with some cedar sheets and it also hols a solid 65% and I the B packs are still full 4 months later. Here is the third stash tupperdore that's handling the overflow and it looks like I'll be getting a bigger one......... Sheeesh slippery Slope is right!!!!


----------



## Rooke

Wow that's awesome. I wonder how hard it would be to make a humidor out of plexiglass. I just filled my hundred count humidor and have a PIF on the way so I gotta set up a tupperdor or coolidor soon. Its funny when my wife thinks since I filled it I'm done buying and trading for a while lmao. She has NO idea :vs_laugh:


----------



## JDom58

OMG that's so funny, that's just the way it works here also, I thought I was the only one LOL


----------



## CraigT78

My wife has accepted that if there is a priority box in the mail box, it's cigars for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Current inventory


----------



## lostmedic

lostmedic said:


> Well here's my collection since I started actually buying cigars to keep at home not ones I just smoke within a day or so like I did in the past. My stash is quite small but I'm building!!!!:gaga:
> View attachment 52757
> these are my everyday smokes I keep in my wood humidor that I share with friends I have over
> 
> View attachment 52758
> 
> View attachment 52759
> 
> View attachment 52760
> these three pics are my tupperdor
> 
> View attachment 52761
> and last is my coolidor that I'm still attempting to fill!
> 
> I know it isn't over the top but hey gotta start somewhere!


Since @Champagne InHand just liked this wow has my stash grown in the last few months even!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wow! Almost like the great hordes of gold that Smaug sat atop or asleep in, and something that the dwarves and armies would go to war over. 

Don't get me wrong. I like having a stash that I can age abs rotate through. I just have to figure out how much is enough and when to curtail things and just replace what I smoke through each month. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## George007

Some of my collection...


----------



## Angga Reza

Wow a dream collection fro me especially those Davidoff and Padron

Nice man!!


----------



## Angga Reza

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54291
> 
> View attachment 54290
> 
> View attachment 54292
> 
> View attachment 54293
> 
> View attachment 54294
> 
> 
> And here's the whole stash at once!
> 
> View attachment 54295


You can open a little B&M store with that dude nice collection!

whats with the cello anyway? Should you leave it on like that?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Angga Reza said:


> You can open a little B&M store with that dude nice collection!


Not a dude.

Yeah, I'm gonna go start a site and sell low to moderately-priced sticks. 'Good for their price point' kind of cigars. I should look into the domains

HugeDomains.com - DogRockets.com is for Sale (Dog Rockets)
www.cheapestlongfillers.com
www.aquaelviswetdream.com



Angga Reza said:


> whats with the cello anyway? Should you leave it on like that?


Yes. You should definitely do a search, the benefits have been explained at length.


----------



## quazy50

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Not a dude.


Reminds me of Pitch Perfect. Love that movie.



Amelia Isabelle said:


> www.aquaelviswetdream.com


:vs_laugh::vs_cry: So. Damned. Funny


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

quazy50 said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_cry: So. Damned. Funny


:vs_blush: :vs_karate:


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Not a dude.
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna go start a site and sell low to moderately-priced sticks. 'Good for their price point' kind of cigars. I should look into the domains
> 
> HugeDomains.com - DogRockets.com is for Sale (Dog Rockets)
> www.cheapestlongfillers.com
> www.aquaelviswetdream.com
> 
> Yes. You should definitely do a search, the benefits have been explained at length.


You might check ringgaugedontmatter.com


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> You might check ringgaugedontmatter.com


I thought it wasn't about length but more about the ring gauge, tuna can?


----------



## Aquaelvis

That would be a great website! I can only imagine the endless pages of awesome! Like my latest, Camacho X... A hollowed out Camacho connecticut (6x60 of course) with an opus x shoved in. A holiday treat like the turducken!


----------



## NormH3

elco69 said:


> I thought it wasn't about length but more about the ring gauge, tuna can?


We are still talking cigars...right?


----------



## Aquaelvis

It's always the guys with a Rothschild trying to get people to believe RG doesn't matter!
(Henry you said you are Asian right?) :vs_blush:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Aquaelvis said:


> It's always the guys with a Rothschild trying to get people to believe RG doesn't matter!
> (Henry you said you are Asian right?) :vs_blush:





NormH3 said:


> We are still talking cigars...right?


----------



## elco69

Aquaelvis said:


> It's always the guys with a Rothschild trying to get people to believe RG doesn't matter!
> (Henry you said you are Asian right?) :vs_blush:


Half Chinese and it is not the lower half that is Chinese dominant:vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69

NormH3 said:


> We are still talking cigars...right?


of course we are :wink:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> Half Chinese and it is not the lower half that is Chinese dominant:vs_laugh:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Stix

Still need to cut a bigger hole in the top drawer to mount my second hygrometer and mount the Caliber IV to the bottom drawer.

Spring time: PREPARE YOURSELVES FOR ALL OF THE REVIEWS


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Stix


You're all growd up. i remember when you just a kid without 2 cigars to rub together. America is a great country!!!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

NormH3 said:


> You're all growd up. i remember when you just a kid without 2 cigars to rub together. America is a great country!!!


The only good use for Gurkhas.


----------



## php007

This was back on page 38 and looks a bit different now.

Went from this to...










THIS.


----------



## socalocmatt

php007 said:


> This was back on page 38 and looks a bit different now.
> 
> Went from this to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.


Sir, please refrain from using other member's photos. That is a pic of my stash.

You just don't know it yet


----------



## Ciro

Some of my goodies!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mine seems to be able to multiply if I don't keep a better accounting. So much now. I will eventually snap a picture when the madness is over. 

Nice collection of stuff everybody. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## socalocmatt

Updated stash pic after reorganizing and moving stock into a new cabinet:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Looks great. I'm seasoning a new box and some SC trays for a larger Habano tupperdor. Hopefully I'll get all the boxes transferred over tomorrow. I really like that cabinet. What kind of humidification does it use?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## socalocmatt

Champagne InHand said:


> Looks great. I'm seasoning a new box and some SC trays for a larger Habano tupperdor. Hopefully I'll get all the boxes transferred over tomorrow. I really like that cabinet. What kind of humidification does it use?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It uses a large active humidification unit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

socalocmatt said:


> It uses a large active humidification unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wow!

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## gcbright

socalocmatt said:


> It uses a large active humidification unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Had to pause and read for a second. On first glance, the humidification unit reminded me of those plastic cages for hamsters/mice that were so popular like thirty years ago. Then I read/realized what it was, boy did I feel foolish for second.


----------



## Champagne InHand

gcbright said:


> Had to pause and read for a second. On first glance, the humidification unit reminded me of those plastic cages for hamsters/mice that were so popular like thirty years ago. Then I read/realized what it was, boy did I feel foolish for second.


Think of a habitrail. Not really similar in looks. The kids playgrounds at fast food places though bear a striking resemblance.

I just wanted to see my future if I don't get the buying under control. Lol!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Re shifting the habanos. New size tupperdor. 









I did not calculate enough space. Glad I have my leftover tupperdor to use. Dammit. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. This is my stash of habits. I have way more Original movie posters throughout my finished basement. That can be almost as pricy as cigars or watches. 









"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Re shifting the habanos. New size tupperdor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not calculate enough space. Glad I have my leftover tupperdor to use. Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Nice pics. .think I need a cigarette and a nap now. .>


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Nice pics. .think I need a cigarette and a nap now. .>


I'm definitely heading for nap time. This is nothing compared to Henry's Bat cave full of Habanos. He has to stomp each box in or call Alfred to straighten things up.

I can't wait until things get a bit warmer. I would like to sample the goods.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> I can't wait until things get a bit warmer. I would like to sample the goods.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I have a bunch I haven't tried. I'm also waiting for the weather to change. I don't wanna not like the stick just because I'm freezing and miserable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> I have a bunch I haven't tried. I'm also waiting for the weather to change. I don't wanna not like the stick just because I'm freezing and miserable.


I'm right there with you on this. I have a few sticks I'll be glad to revisit as you can't really get descriptive below freezing temperatures because your smelling organ isn't getting the true aromas. I am looking forward to smoking longer cigars as well. Doing some work in the yard with a 2 hour stick will be child's play as opposed to trying to stay warm in the hot tub for 2 hours and trying to give a decent stick it's due.

My dog is shedding its Winter coat en masses so I'm hoping that Spring is really on the way. I'm sure we will get socked with at least one more big snow but after that I just have to worry about late Spring freezes, as I have 26 or so 1 year old Riesling grape vines I put in last year. I remember years of running oven heated brick to put under the anti-freeze tarps, hoping that I wouldn't lose too many vines. It's all part of growing wine grapes, and a reason I pulled most of my Chardonnay and Pinot Gris vines. I just need these cold resistant vines to make it through this Spring and I will be happy they like the cigar smoke. It's food for them.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## tomp

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. This is my stash of habits. I have way more Original movie posters throughout my finished basement. That can be almost as pricy as cigars or watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Love the Yankees hat!!!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

My dad was s lifelong Yankee fan. He and I were lucky enough to see game 6 of the 1981 World Series. The Dodgers won in the Bronx that night but how many kids get to go to any Workd Series games. Besides we spent 1968-1979 living just North of Lis Angeles so we were happy to see the Dodgers duel it out with the Yankees. Our car was completely vandalized and barely drivable afterwards but no garage parking available and it was the one time my dad said, "Well this is why I lay those exorbitant insurance premiums in NJ!" Such a good attitude.

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums...d good people/206649_1024219883989_7208_n.jpg

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I also have a baseball signed by Mickey Mantle as my dad met him in an airplane and got him to be a spokesperson for an arthritis medication my dad was a product director of. I have a photo of Mickey standing between my mom and dad. It was a great memory. So I too have been a lifelong Yankee fan too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tomp

Amazing. We were at the same game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

tomp said:


> Amazing. We were at the same game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found through life that it is a very small world.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

Champagne InHand said:


> I have found through life that it is a very small world.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Amen to that!! Sometimes it's good and sometimes it's very bad timing LOL


----------



## UBC03

This is my corner of the house I get to decorate. Until I don't that is.


----------



## Oldmso54

I don't think you have enough pipes .... :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't think you have enough pipes .... :wink2:


That's weird. .neither do I..


----------



## Oldmso54

I'll bet your wife thinks you have enough though!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll bet your wife thinks you have enough though!!:vs_laugh:


She the most anti tobacco person you'll meet. Me I'll ingest anything with nicotine. I just hung the pipes today. So I guess we'll see.


----------



## socalocmatt

Looks purdy


----------



## Franchise

Here is an updated pic


----------



## WinsorHumidors

I think I've found my preference ... don't you!


----------



## MyFatherFan

WinsorHumidors said:


> I think I've found my preference ... don't you!


What's the Monte doing in there...nice line of melanio's though!


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@MyFatherFan

That was a gift ... I'd never seen one before ... I'm going to let it sit for about six months at 66% Rh and enjoy that bad boy at Christmas!

I need to make one more top divider. I prefer to use this as my display humidor. Like what you see in the upper tray? Simply lift it up and directly beneath it in the "bulk" storage lies in wait the very one you want to smoke. Three dividers upstairs and three dividers down. I'm just anal that way!

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## azmadurolover

I went through every page............wow, serious cigar envy right here:surprise:


----------



## n0s4atu

Some very nice pictures here!
I still have pages to go through but since I just took this I figured I'd share while the humidor seasons.


----------



## poppajon75

My modest stash. 
















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> My modest stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Nice selection. .is that one of those monitors that texts you at 3 am, if your rh drops 1%.


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Nice selection. .is that one of those monitors that texts you at 3 am, if your rh drops 1%.


Thank you. Negative lol! I'm not one to flip over 1-2rh points over a short period. I have 2 different hygro/thermo units with one having sensors on leads. I have one for the top shelf and use the one with the leads dangling through a slot in the tray to get a reading on the bottom. I just figure the humi is an average between the two which rarely vary more than 1 or 2 points at the most.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you. Negative lol! I'm not one to flip over 1-2rh points over a short period. I have 2 different hygro/thermo units with one having sensors on leads. I have one for the top shelf and use the one with the leads dangling through a slot in the tray to get a reading on the bottom. I just figure the humi is an average between the two which rarely vary more than 1 or 2 points at the most.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Not trippin over a couple points is a great thing. Some new guys have those new fangled things . Think they connect it to their house alarm to make sure they know if it drops a point.


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Not trippin over a couple points is a great thing. Some new guys have those new fangled things . Think they connect it to their house alarm to make sure they know if it drops a point.


I'm a fan of simplicity. For those that are that particular about rh I commend them on their dedication. As new as I am to the love of the leaf I'm more concerned about broadening my horizons and, discovering what it is that I enjoy. Besides, I'm doing this to relax 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@poppajon75...AMEN BROTHER. .


----------



## Ams417

Originally I thought one 50 count humi would be enough. Then I got two, and had one for infused sticks, I really like the Java, but smoke an occasional Acid or Nub. Soon I found a nice Italian Savinelli that I had to have, so it got filled up too. After that, one, no two, no three tupperdors. One just for Oliva's (shh, they are sleeping) I might have a bit of a problem. I bought my first humidor about 2 months ago.


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> Originally I thought one 50 count humi would be enough. Then I got two, and had one for infused sticks, I really like the Java, but smoke an occasional Acid or Nub. Soon I found a nice Italian Savinelli that I had to have, so it got filled up too. After that, one, no two, no three tupperdors. One just for Oliva's (shh, they are sleeping) I might have a bit of a problem. I bought my first humidor about 2 months ago.


Looked up your intro post. .you've come a long way buddy

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=221681&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

New - Missouri


----------



## Ams417

UBC03 said:


> Looked up your intro post. .you've come a long way buddy
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=221681&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> New - Missouri


I wasn't a complete noob when I signed up, and I read and retain information like a sponge. I have self diagnosed OCD but its well compensated. This site has been very helpful. I was worried about people being pretentious, or condescending here. Cigar smokers have that reputation, at least I used to think so.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Looked up your intro post. .you've come a long way buddy
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=221681&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> New - Missouri


That's great. I've got 4 humidors and 5 tupperdors. I feel your pain. One just for Nicaraguans and one for just shorts now.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Rondo

Loosies up top...









...boxes from Key South below.


----------



## Ams417

Rondo said:


> Loosies up top...
> 
> View attachment 78618
> 
> 
> ...boxes from Key South below.


I can only aspire to be just like you in time.


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> I can only aspire to be just like you in time.


I can't imagine what it looked like before his bombing spree the last couple months.


----------



## mephare

My tiny little beginning stash. :grin2:


----------



## greenmonster714

mephare said:


> My tiny little beginning stash. :grin2:


Aye brother I feel ya on that one. All I've got is a box, humidifier, clipper, and a few samplers but hey we are on the right track and being here we get some great advice. If we stay in this long enough I see a coolidor in the future.


----------



## greenmonster714

UBC03 said:


> This is my corner of the house I get to decorate. Until I don't that is.


I too believe this to be a thing of beauty. I bet your house smells wonderful. My dad smoked a pipe and I always liked it. I tried to pick it up years ago but was to hooked on those damned old cigarettes. That cabinet full of cigars looks mighty sweet too.


----------



## Hudabear

Give or take a handful that wasn't in their database.
































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UBC03

greenmonster714 said:


> I too believe this to be a thing of beauty. I bet your house smells wonderful. My dad smoked a pipe and I always liked it. I tried to pick it up years ago but was to hooked on those damned old cigarettes. That cabinet full of cigars looks mighty sweet too.


Thanks bro. .if I could smoke in my house. The pipe smell does go over better than cigars and cigarettes. I just have to deal with her making fun of me smoking a pipe. Lots of eye rolling.


----------



## George007

The main Humidor. Filled right up! Well aged cigars consisting of about 98% Padron Cigars.


----------



## George007

The Cuban Humidor. I have around 50 inside of all types of Habanos. A little low at the moment. Will have to order more.


----------



## Kemetek1

Just a few things I'm working with.


----------



## UBC03

Bam!


----------



## mephare

greenmonster714 said:


> Aye brother I feel ya on that one. All I've got is a box, humidifier, clipper, and a few samplers but hey we are on the right track and being here we get some great advice. If we stay in this long enough I see a coolidor in the future.


I was actually looking into one of those NewAir CC-100 cigar coolers for the future. They're about $280, but seem well worth it. I keep my cigars in my bedroom (only place safe from pets and kids), which is also where I have multiple computers running, and it can get pretty warm at night in the summer time. I wouldn't want to risk having a few boxes of cigars overheat. :frown2:

If anyone has experience with one of these, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Kemetek1

mephare said:


> I was actually looking into one of those NewAir CC-100 cigar coolers for the future. They're about $280, but seem well worth it. I keep my cigars in my bedroom (only place safe from pets and kids), which is also where I have multiple computers running, and it can get pretty warm at night in the summer time. I wouldn't want to risk having a few boxes of cigars overheat. :frown2:
> 
> If anyone has experience with one of these, let me know how you like it.


I don't have any experience with this unit but my personal advice is to not buy anything that holds less than 250 sticks minimum.


----------



## UBC03

You can stack em.. ...

Remember I'm a humanitarian not an enabler.


----------



## mephare

Kemetek1 said:


> I don't have any experience with this unit but my personal advice is to not buy anything that holds less than 250 sticks minimum.





UBC03 said:


> You can stack em.. ...
> 
> Remember I'm a humanitarian not an enabler.


It is actually a 250 count :grin2:

Then again, I'm sure I could probably find a wine cooler around the same size for cheaper. I'll have to look around and see what I can find when funds allow.


----------



## UBC03

mephare said:


> It is actually a 250 count :grin2:
> 
> Then again, I'm sure I could probably find a wine cooler around the same size for cheaper. I'll have to look around and see what I can find when funds allow.


You may want to research the wineador threads on puff. I don't have one and all I know about them is one kind will give off condensation and people have had issues. You don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks just for more headaches.


----------



## mephare

UBC03 said:


> You may want to research the wineador threads on puff. I don't have one and all I know about them is one kind will give off condensation and people have had issues. You don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks just for more headaches.


I'll have to look into that, thanks. Don't wanna end up with a cooler full of soggy sticks. :serious:


----------



## selpo

mephare said:


> I was actually looking into one of those NewAir CC-100 cigar coolers for the future. They're about $280, but seem well worth it. I keep my cigars in my bedroom (only place safe from pets and kids), which is also where I have multiple computers running, and it can get pretty warm at night in the summer time. I wouldn't want to risk having a few boxes of cigars overheat. :frown2:
> 
> If anyone has experience with one of these, let me know how you like it.


You have to play tetris to store 250 cigars inthe CC-100, I have 2 Newair CC 280 which are supposed to hold 400 sticks and I probably have 300 each in them. They can be had for $360-400 depending on the time and place. I like them.


----------



## greenmonster714

Kemetek1 said:


> Just a few things I'm working with.


Dammmn Kem.... what a load of cigars. Lovin it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greenmonster714

UBC03 said:


> Remember I'm a humanitarian not an enabler.


Lmao.... this is what I love about forums. Meeting witty folks.


----------



## Kemetek1

greenmonster714 said:


> Dammmn Kem.... what a load of cigars. Lovin it. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot. I'm just evolving into a small-time collector of sorts. My dream is to eventually get educated on and grab some of those sticks from the unmentionable land.


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'm not a cigar collector. I'm just a cigar smoker with a 3-year supply! I guess I could stretch it to 10-years if they cut us off tomorrow.


----------



## greenmonster714

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not a cigar collector. I'm just a cigar smoker with a 3-year supply! I guess I could stretch it to 10-years if they cut us off tomorrow


The mudda load. Can't say a word. If I had the budget I'd have that much too...lol


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Hudabear said:


> Give or take a handful that wasn't in their database.


What app is that? Really interested in it

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear

Drummerguy1584 said:


> What app is that? Really interested in it
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


It's called social humidor. You can post pics of your smokes and sticks and network but I just use it to keep track of my inventory.


----------



## Hudabear

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not a cigar collector. I'm just a cigar smoker with a 3-year supply! I guess I could stretch it to 10-years if they cut us off tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 79290
> 
> 
> View attachment 79298


I wouldn't mind holding any overstock you don't have space for. Holding? Sure let's stick with that.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hudabear said:


> I wouldn't mind holding any overstock you don't have space for. Holding? Sure let's stick with that.


Join the Army, Huda. I just sent all current "overstock" to _Cigars for the Troops!_

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops/220074-2016-summer-troop-rally.html


----------



## Hudabear

curmudgeonista said:


> Join the Army, Huda. I just sent all current "overstock" to _Cigars for the Troops!_
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops/220074-2016-summer-troop-rally.html


Awesome! I would gladly take backseat to this cause. And if for whatever reason my stash has to go that's where it's headed.


----------



## Kemetek1

These are some impressive pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jgarcia9102

Here's my current stash
















I'm still figuring out what I like, but I already have a few favorites. I think I'll take a break from CBid and buy more singles from the B&M as my palate is constantly changing.

Pretty soon I'll need a Wineador... Enablers...


----------



## BigB2943

This is today's shipment.








21 count of damaso #8
11 Padron 50 year limited
And a box of Príncipe. 
All arrived today. Such a nice package

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

Very nice BigB. Love the looks of those dark ones on the left.


----------



## BigB2943

greenmonster714 said:


> Very nice BigB. Love the looks of those dark ones on the left.


Thanks man. I've smoked a few and get to try the natural. I suppose Friday I may enjoy a natural when they are acclimated to their new home.

I'm excited about the new additions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not a cigar collector. I'm just a cigar smoker with a 3-year supply! I guess I could stretch it to 10-years if they cut us off tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 79290
> 
> 
> View attachment 79298


My wife would poop her pants if I had that many sticks.

Anywho - awesome stash!


----------



## cigaraddict

FMichael said:


> My wife would poop her pants if I had that many sticks.
> 
> Anywho - awesome stash!


Just do what I do and tell you wife everything is a 5 or 10ct box; cuts the amount up to 75%! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lukas

BigB2943 said:


> This is today's shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 count of damaso #8
> 11 Padron 50 year limited
> And a box of Príncipe.
> All arrived today. Such a nice package
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extremely jealous lol


----------



## 603Piper

My new humidor (pre-seasoned pics). Picked up a few boxes of the Regius blue label and a box of the Regius Orchant at a special Regius event at Castro's Backroom in Bedford NH. Top shelf has several Rocky Patel's, still trying to figure out which ones I like most to fill the rest of the bottom. And then multiple samplers of my local shop's "generic" store brand.

Running the boveda 69% packs until I can pony up the cash for a cigar oasis.


----------



## TheSoldier

Not much to show at the moment, but here is my stash just recently moved into my new wineador










Top drawer (ready to smoke):









Second bottom drawer (storage/aging):









Bottom drawer (Habano aging, this needs filling ASAP) That RASS on the far right is getting ripe:


----------



## Champagne InHand

603Piper said:


> My new humidor (pre-seasoned pics). Picked up a few boxes of the Regius blue label and a box of the Regius Orchant at a special Regius event at Castro's Backroom in Bedford NH. Top shelf has several Rocky Patel's, still trying to figure out which ones I like most to fill the rest of the bottom. And then multiple samplers of my local shop's "generic" store brand.
> 
> Running the boveda 69% packs until I can pony up the cash for a cigar oasis.


I have on of these same humidors. I think you will be happy with it. Of course I had different monogram with my first and last initials on the corners.

Best humidity is kept when you engage the lock, which I have found out works well in my other humidors with locks. They all use the same key.

Congrats on filling it and getting your stash expanding. Box purchases are always fun as are acquiring new humidors, tupperdors and wine fridges.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## yamirstogies239

This is my wine cooler/wineador not much but it does the job got 2 tupperdores inside with 65%boveda packs, digital hydrometer and house blends, and various brands on other like i said not much but good enough for me more to come in the future









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

Nicely done. Separating the temp control from the rh regulation will keep things very nice for you!


----------



## ScottinAZ

Here are a few pics of my stash. 2 150ct desktops and a Havana Foot Locker. Lots of bundle sticks, a few from a place I cant find anymore that were a great value (CigarFO at $.50 a pop fresh rolled, been aging about 6 yrs now), and the ones still in cello are my fresh aquisitions. Humis are finally getting settled at 70ish percent (dry in AZ, hard to keep it completely stable temp/humidity in an apartment).

Foam has been replaced in all of the magnetic humidifiers with KL, and I have a pound of beads in the Havana (along with another pound of KL). the sheets you see are Heartfelt sheets rescued from my Herf-a-Dors that I have in storage (dont travel internationally much anymore, so I shut them down)


----------



## poppajon75

Coolidor in progress.










































I'll post the humi when I get it a little more proper looking. Thanks to everyone here for helping me along my way in this great hobby.


----------



## cigaraddict

Old pic, forgot to post up. Put a "cigar bar" in a free corner of the basement after we moved into the new house in August.... Told myself 3 was enough and I'm having problems with my space already. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

cigaraddict said:


> Old pic, forgot to post up. Put a "cigar bar" in a free corner of the basement after we moved into the new house in August.... Told myself 3 was enough and I'm having problems with my space already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Nice autograph from Willy also brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted

cigaraddict said:


> Old pic, forgot to post up. Put a "cigar bar" in a free corner of the basement after we moved into the new house in August.... Told myself 3 was enough and I'm having problems with my space already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## csk415

cigaraddict said:


> Old pic, forgot to post up. Put a "cigar bar" in a free corner of the basement after we moved into the new house in August.... Told myself 3 was enough and I'm having problems with my space already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the love of cigars. That is a pretty sight. Nicely done.


----------



## FTPuff

Hit the Ybor City Cigar Festival today. Found some deals on some of my regulars. I'm officially out of space on humidor 1...


----------



## Sag997

Send from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Sag997 said:


> Send from my mobile using Tapatalk


75% RH?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sag997

csk415 said:


> 75% RH?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now is 72% 

Send from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## philipmilley

Here is my modest stash. Hope you enjoy.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

My humble stash 









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> My humble stash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Savin those swishers for a special moment???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

csk415 said:


> Savin those swishers for a special moment???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly for a special moment with herb or I might use them in a bomb, after all they were a gift

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Possibly for a special moment with herb or I might use them in a bomb, after all they were a gift
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


No lie. They've made stops in three states so far 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

my stash , today I was checking the beads and airing them out . I try to check them monthly and add dw .out of 8 totes , the low was 61 and high 67 . my totes are labeled , fire cured, infused , diesel / nub , CAO/ brick , singles/mixed, mixed, and 2x high end boxes. all this from Aug-16 I'm now on a month of no buying cigars


----------



## blackrabbit

Wow, nice stash!


----------



## UBC03

Nice


----------



## Ranger0282

I would NEVER be able to smoke all those in my lifetime......but I sure would give it the ole college try...


----------



## gunnersguru

my guess is 1000 or more . I got a little carried away as a new puffer ya think ( thats what she said ) if I don't buy any more it should last 3 yrs or more.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Part of the fun is buying them. But if you have too much fun too fast you're left with long dry spells of "not enough room left for more" (applies to both, room in the humidors and room on the credit card).


----------



## gunnersguru

buy more totes


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's all you can do other then head to Nica for a month in Winter and spend 3-4 hours smoking 3-4 cigars a day while copping a squat or walking 18+ kms per day. 

I wish I had brought more than once box of 25 from home. Next trip I will bring 2 boxes. Then I won't mind handing a couple out to guys that don't mind talking and building my Spanish conversational skills. 

You learn so much just talking with some people on the street painting a business or a guy in a beach town preparing a BBQ to sell tacos at night. Pull up a chair while having a stick and a beer and waiting for the bus that comes hourly. 

I always have found that sharing a meal, a bottle or a good smoke break with people makes friends or at least compatriots as there is nothing but the enjoyment going on. 

I was just thinking of all the boxes I have. I've also thought they might make nice sampler packs to sell inexpensively in the market place to help noobs with a variety of aged sticks to help build their palates. 

Just some random thoughts on a very rainy night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

curmudgeonista said:


> Part of the fun is buying them. But if you have too much fun too fast you're left with long dry spells of "not enough room left for more" (applies to both, room in the humidors and room on the credit card).


Now you tell me!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

selpo said:


> Now you tell me!!:vs_laugh:


Right! I just pulled out an older box today. Always fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Holy crap!! That's quite the stash.
Now I don't feel so bad for the wad I blew getting started. Thanks.


----------



## Kidvegas

Just posted a pic of my new wineador within the proper thread, so i figured I'd cruise over here and show the inside!

Only using 1 shelf at the lowest point for boxes.







also leaves plenty of room at the very bottom for a few more!







top shelf has been fully dedicated to Roma Craft since becoming a huge fan awhile back.







second drawer is an assortment of all kinds of goods.







all in all a spectacular item and a great looking way to stash you cigars!

But we can't forget about the trusted coolers.









That's all folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Just posted a pic of my new wineador within the proper thread, so i figured I'd cruise over here and show the inside!
> 
> Only using 1 shelf at the lowest point for boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also leaves plenty of room at the very bottom for a few more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top shelf has been fully dedicated to Roma Craft since becoming a huge fan awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second drawer is an assortment of all kinds of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all a spectacular item and a great looking way to stash you cigars!
> 
> But we can't firget about the trusted coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was diggin it...UNTIL YOU STUCK YOUR DAMN FOOT IN THE PIC...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

That's one hell of a stash and Roma drawer @Kidvegas.


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I was diggin it...UNTIL YOU STUCK YOUR DAMN FOOT IN THE PIC...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dude! I was trying so hard to keep my left foot out of the shot must of forgotten that I've got a right also :surprise: lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> I was diggin it...UNTIL YOU STUCK YOUR DAMN FOOT IN THE PIC...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You know you were drooling on that big toe....lol


----------



## Kidvegas

csk415 said:


> That's one hell of a stash and Roma drawer @Kidvegas.


Thanks Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Dude! I was trying so hard to keep my left foot out of the shot must of forgotten that I've got a right also :surprise: lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I damn near fall over trying to keep my feet err... belly out of the pic.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> You know you were drooling on that big toe....lol


I've been tryin to get a seven day ban for foot pics passed..so far no luck... But I ain't givin up

Ask @Rondo, he called it on day one.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

New edition to the stash!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garlisk

Getting back into cigars...got myself a "welcome back" gift, and a cheap humidor to keep it (them) in.


----------



## Christopher Hills

Its packed, dont think I can fit any more...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Christopher Hills said:


> Its packed, dont think I can fit any more...


Oh, you know that ain't true! Nice stash...let's go ahead and crack that black box (in the top left) open and have a sniff.:wink2: 
Friendly word of caution for you though since you're new to the forum and I don't see evidence of a single NC in sight; be very careful how you post, ok? 
Welcome to Puff.com, glad to have ya!


----------



## Christopher Hills

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, you know that ain't true! Nice stash...let's go ahead and crack that black box (in the top left) open and have a sniff.:wink2:
> Friendly word of caution for you though since you're new to the forum and I don't see evidence of a single NC in sight; be very careful how you post, ok?
> Welcome to Puff.com, glad to have ya!


HAHA.. Thanks LeatherNeck.. Yes, Im sure i could pack a few more in there.. and even better... Ive attached a Pic of that top black box for you.. now close your eyes and imagine... HAHA

Yes, theres about 2 dozen NC's in the bottom of the first shelf, theres also a dozen Piramides Extra Tubos, unfortunately, all of the C's are covering them up!! Ive been reading on the rules and such, so thanks for the heads up.. I will be minding my P & Q's...


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Just getting started with cigars, so here's my humble stash:


















Current stock:
Baccarat #1 The Game x3
Drew Estate Java x5
Arturo Fuente 858 x4
Oliva Serie V x4
My Father No.2 x4
Undercrown Shade x4
Arturo Fuente Churchill x1

If you suspect that I watched a bunch of YouTube videos and got my cigar recommendations from there, you're right. Guilty as charged.
Can't say I've been disappointed with the advice though. I like pretty much everything in the collection. The Baccarats are probably the harshest of the bunch, making them my least favorite, but I'll still smoke 'em.


----------



## blackrabbit

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> Current stock:
> Baccarat #1 The Game x3
> Drew Estate Java x5
> Arturo Fuente 858 x4
> Oliva Serie V x4
> My Father No.2 x4
> Undercrown Shade x4
> Arturo Fuente Churchill x1


That's a good stash. The Undercrowns, Olives, and Fuentes I have enjoyed. You may want to separate your javas or at least bag them if you don't want the flavor to infuse your other smokes which can happen after a while.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

blackrabbit said:


> That's a good stash. The Undercrowns, Olives, and Fuentes I have enjoyed. You may want to separate your javas or at least bag them if you don't want the flavor to infuse your other smokes which can happen after a while.


Thanks for the tip. The Javas all come in their individual plastic wrappers (ordered 5-packs from Famous Smokeshop) - is that sufficient separation or do you think I should bag them in a ziplock?


----------



## Verdict

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> Thanks for the tip. The Javas all come in their individual plastic wrappers (ordered 5-packs from Famous Smokeshop) - is that sufficient separation or do you think I should bag them in a ziplock?


I keep all my flavored cigars completely separate from my regular. I just use an air tight jr I got from walmart.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Thunderbird_SouthWest said:


> Thanks for the tip. The Javas all come in their individual plastic wrappers (ordered 5-packs from Famous Smokeshop) - is that sufficient separation or do you think I should bag them in a ziplock?


I would at least put them in a ziplock. I have a couple infused I keep in a seperate jar as well. All you need is a small boveda pack for the jar and it is good to go. Any jar that has an airtight seal will work. Small tuppaware containers work good too.


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

blackrabbit said:


> I would at least put them in a ziplock. I have a couple infused I keep in a seperate jar as well. All you need is a small boveda pack for the jar and it is good to go. Any jar that has an airtight seal will work. Small tuppaware containers work good too.


Right on, I'll do that.
Thanks!


----------



## Big_Hoss

Need more Roma craft


----------



## huffer33

OK if you have OCD please look away. I had boxes in the cooler at one point but they took up too much room and I never seemed to get to what was in them due to what was piled on top. There is a bunch of cedar shavings in there though, and the disorganized way they are placed helps the air flow... I honestly pretty much never have damaged a cigar. I do sort of know what is where. Well, I did at one time at least. I had stopped buying anything for 3-4 years, until I came here, and fell back down the hole.









(deeper than it looks)


----------



## NightFish

Good grief. That reminds me that I have way too many cigars waiting to be smoked. I think I'll put this pipe down now and go grab one.
Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> Good grief. That reminds me that I have way too many cigars waiting to be smoked. I think I'll put this pipe down now and go grab one.
> Thanks for the motivation!


Yeah that was supposed to sound more tongue in cheek. I'm a bit embarrassed by the state of the cooler lol. Ironically I have a new pipe I haven't smoked...

I think it was Dino that said somehow we all make each other seem more normal :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> OK if you have OCD please look away. I had boxes in the cooler at one point but they took up too much room and I never seemed to get to what was in them due to what was piled on top. There is a bunch of cedar shavings in there though, and the disorganized way they are placed helps the air flow... I honestly pretty much never have damaged a cigar. I do sort of know what is where. Well, I did at one time at least. I had stopped buying anything for 3-4 years, until I came here, and fell back down the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (deeper than it looks)


At least I know what side of the family my organizational skills came from. :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Olecharlie

huffer33 said:


> OK if you have OCD please look away. I had boxes in the cooler at one point but they took up too much room and I never seemed to get to what was in them due to what was piled on top. There is a bunch of cedar shavings in there though, and the disorganized way they are placed helps the air flow... I honestly pretty much never have damaged a cigar. I do sort of know what is where. Well, I did at one time at least. I had stopped buying anything for 3-4 years, until I came here, and fell back down the hole.
> 
> I see some might fine sticks in that collection!


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Just posted a pic of my new wineador within the proper thread, so i figured I'd cruise over here and show the inside!
> 
> A lot of great Sticks!


----------



## UBC03

huffer33 said:


> Yeah that was supposed to sound more tongue in cheek. I'm a bit embarrassed by the state of the cooler lol. Ironically I have a new pipe I haven't smoked...
> 
> I think it was Dino that said somehow we all make each other seem more normal :vs_laugh:


Next time you start talking cigars to someone that's not in the same boat as us. Look at their eyes, they think we're insane..lol

When you're trying to explain why Nicaraguan are your go to smokes and you're not into many D.R. . (DEFINITELY ,Don't name the growing regions of Nicaragua. You really get "the look")

How the Cuban seed they smoked aren't Cuban cigars.

It really gets em when you explain that the cohibas they bought "from a guy" in Mexico have never been any where near Cuba.

BUT HERE WERE NORMAL.. if not normal, then at least accepted..lol

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## NightFish

Indeed.
We become one degree more normal each time another brother takes the journey. It's no wonder that there are so many enablers around here.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> At least I know what side of the family my organizational skills came from. :laugh2::laugh2:


Well let's see, my mom taught second grade and can literally herd cats. My dad was an engineer who filled his basement with tools only he knows the function of (or used to at one time) and left unlabeled parts from a dozen projects mixed together at various work stations...


----------



## PTAaron

Had to do some labeling of newer additions - thought I'd snap a picture...
I think I'm at 120 now.


----------



## TexaSmoke

My humble beginnings of a stash. Yes, that's all of it. I have been smoking them as fast as I get them almost. Decent cigars aren't cheap and the wife runs a pretty tight ship with the budget, so it will take me a little while to get a decent supply. I am pleased for the time being. As long as I have a couple in hand at all times, I'm good. Most of you have phenomenal collections and setups. I really enjoyed browsing this thread. Have an awesome day, everyone.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> View attachment 204809
> 
> 
> My humble beginnings of a stash. Yes, that's all of it. I have been smoking them as fast as I get them almost. Decent cigars aren't cheap and the wife runs a pretty tight ship with the budget, so it will take me a little while to get a decent supply. I am pleased for the time being. As long as I have a couple in hand at all times, I'm good. Most of you have phenomenal collections and setups. I really enjoyed browsing this thread. Have an awesome day, everyone.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Fellas do you see this! He hasn't filled his first Tupperware yet! We must fix this, I have his address if anyone is desiring to help him on his way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Easy there, @akpreacherplayz, my mailbox isn't code compliant for that kind of abuse.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Easy there, @akpreacherplayz, my mailbox isn't code compliant for that kind of abuse.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Oh my friend I already have something on the way to you!
@Shaver702 I believe you are sending to him in the Noob PIF, you should take note of all this empty space!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> View attachment 204809
> 
> 
> My humble beginnings of a stash. Yes, that's all of it. I have been smoking them as fast as I get them almost. Decent cigars aren't cheap and the wife runs a pretty tight ship with the budget, so it will take me a little while to get a decent supply. I am pleased for the time being. As long as I have a couple in hand at all times, I'm good. Most of you have phenomenal collections and setups. I really enjoyed browsing this thread. Have an awesome day, everyone.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Oh I'm totally going to blow your mailbox up......

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Shaver702

akpreacherplayz said:


> Oh my friend I already have something on the way to you!
> @Shaver702 I believe you are sending to him in the Noob PIF, you should take note of all this empty space!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope he doesnt like his mailbox....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Matfam1

TexaSmoke said:


> Easy there, @akpreacherplayz, my mailbox isn't code compliant for that kind of abuse.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


I'd suggest you start looking for someplace new to live, never mind the mailbox.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Craft

*My Stash*

I pay a lot of attention to the humidity for each of my boxes:
1 Humidor for my Natural Sun Grown and shorty sticks
1 Humidor for Maduros
1 Humidor for Nicaraguan Puros
1 Humidor for Arturo Fuente sticks
1 Humidor for Shade grown/lighter wrappers
1 Humidor for Ashton cigars (The A. Fuente box spillover)


----------



## msmith1986

You strip cellos off all your smokes?


TexaSmoke said:


> View attachment 204809
> 
> 
> My humble beginnings of a stash. Yes, that's all of it. I have been smoking them as fast as I get them almost. Decent cigars aren't cheap and the wife runs a pretty tight ship with the budget, so it will take me a little while to get a decent supply. I am pleased for the time being. As long as I have a couple in hand at all times, I'm good. Most of you have phenomenal collections and setups. I really enjoyed browsing this thread. Have an awesome day, everyone.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> You strip cellos off all your smokes?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


At that point in time, yes. I have since read enough wise words to decide this isn't really the best route and I have been keeping them on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TexaSmoke said:


> At that point in time, yes. I have since read enough wise words to decide this isn't really the best route and I have been keeping them on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well good to hear you sought and took some advice on that. Periodically looking through or rearranging can easily cause cracked wrappers, and not to mention if you would ever have a beetle hatch, hopefully the cello will kill it before it makes it to more precious smokes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> Well good to hear you sought and took some advice on that. Periodically looking through or rearranging can easily cause cracked wrappers, and not to mention if you would ever have a beetle hatch, hopefully the cello will kill it before it makes it to more precious smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good to know someone is watching out for noobs like me. Probably won't be my last mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Aside from the protective aspect, I'm one of those that's paranoid about flavors mingling between naked cigars. 


TexaSmoke said:


> Good to know someone is watching out for noobs like me. Probably won't be my last mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## lindamaria

Let me take a picture of my one and will update.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Verdict

WABOOM said:


> .


Holy mother of God that's a stash! Awesome.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

WABOOM said:


> .


And I was bragging at work today that my second small tupper was almost full! Hahahahahaha

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## Alrightdriver

Pretty serious arsenal you've built there!!


WABOOM said:


> .


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

My humble stash. Hoping to slowly build up to the level of some of the guys on here. Trying to not buy a bunch of junk and only get decent quality sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

@WABOOM @cracker1397 those are some serious collections! I'd be embarrassed to show mine in comparison. Nicely done gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Scotchpig said:


> I'd be embarrassed to show mine in comparison.


You shouldn't be, piggy. We all started with a mere handful.

"From scant herfadors do grand humidors grow."


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> You shouldn't be, piggy. We all started with a mere handful.
> 
> "From scant herfadors do grand humidors grow."


Ron's right.. We all started somewhere..

My stash is pretty weak too, comparably speaking.

It's all relative. I tell non smokers that I've only got about 400-500 cigars. They think I'm insane. Guys around here send pity bombs..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Scotchpig

Ok, it's not as bad as it looks. I have some special smokes that are resting for a year or three. I have also ordered some 5ers to get me ahead of the curve a bit. It seems I've been smoking as quickly as I buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> Ok, it's not as bad as it looks. I have some special smokes that are resting for a year or three. I have also ordered some 5ers to get me ahead of the curve a bit. It seems I've been smoking as quickly as I buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's rough collecting in Canada. Sure, you can get CCs from your b&m but they're the same price as a used car. If you get bombed from someone in the states , you usually pay more in taxes than we paid originally..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> It's rough collecting in Canada. Sure, you can get CCs from your b&m but they're the same price as a used car. If you get bombed from someone in the states , you usually pay more in taxes than we paid originally..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


I was about to inquire about that. @Scotchpig is it even worth it for you if I were to send you a handful of smokes to put in there with that lonely guy? I don't have a ton of smokes, but I don't mind sharing.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> I was about to inquire about that. @Scotchpig is it even worth it for you if I were to send you a handful of smokes to put in there with that lonely guy? I don't have a ton of smokes, but I don't mind sharing.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


The last couple of times I sent anything up north, I put 'hobby supplies' on the customs form. 50/50 odds.


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> The last couple of times I sent anything up north, I put 'hobby supplies' on the customs form. 50/50 odds.


Good strategy, Nathan. Appreciate the info.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> The last couple of times I sent anything up north, I put 'hobby supplies' on the customs form. 50/50 odds.


I wonder how my "ADULT NOVELTIES" will fair.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I wonder how my "ADULT NOVELTIES" will fair.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Probably slide right on in! &#128527;


----------



## cracker1397

BAHAHA!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Probably slide right on in!


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> I wonder how my "ADULT NOVELTIES" will fair.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


For anyone that doesn't know. I use "Double D's ADULT NOVELTIES" as my return address..

It's my initials, we're all adults and cigars are a novelty.. I just don't use it when the religious old lady is working the counter at the post office..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Scotchpig

Gents I’ll resend a pic in a few weeks when I have a bit of a supply. My wife laughed at my tupperdor this morning and suggested it was time to go back to the tobacconist. God Bless her! I thought it was too funny not to post. 

It’s sad to think I can make a trip to the states for a weekend, pay for hotel and food, and bring back a supply of cigars and still be better off than buying locally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

...and thank you @TexaSmoke, your offer was extremely generous. A true BOTL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

@TexaSmoke So as not to post this in the coolider thread. Here's the kegerador and some of its contents (I use empty boxes from the B&M to divide stuff up) to keep in line with the stash thread. Also my grab humi and burgeoning EZ collection (these live outside the kegerator). Theres 4 more tuppers in the kegerador, but I ran out of attatchment space


----------



## FunkBass55

Whoa... Dope collection. I'm still strivin lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

@greasemonger time for a walk in! That's a great looking stash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

One month ago...







Yesterday








Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> One month ago...
> View attachment 214802
> 
> Yesterday
> View attachment 214810
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enablers....

Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Enablers....
> 
> Who can be against us?


I told you you're gonna need more storage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> I told you you're gonna need more storage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, I run out faster that I can buy it! Just ordered another big pack of bovedas and a few hygros earlier this week! The packages keep coming!!!!

Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Just get a cooler already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> Just get a cooler already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that's the next step, need to declutter a bit and make space for one in the house. Need the boss' approval as well...

Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> I guess that's the next step, need to declutter a bit and make space for one in the house. Need the boss' approval as well...
> 
> Who can be against us?


Lol my wife got tired of me requisitioning her Tupperware and told me to just go get a cooler already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Well, I have been buying fresh tuppers. Maybe that’s where I went wrong .


Who can be against us?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Well, I have been buying fresh tuppers. Maybe that's where I went wrong .
> 
> Who can be against us?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Scotchpig said:


> @*greasemonger* time for a walk in! That's a great looking stash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, but its meager compared to most of these guys. Some have coolers upon coolers full. I went a little too crazy when I started compiling what you see there back in Dec wanting to let a good pile rest a while. I think I did ok as I only have one or two regretful purchases. Lucky for me I opened cbid once, didn't like the format and closed it promptly, and I have a multitude of great B&Ms near me. I just watch the "what did you smoke today" and "what was your latest NC purchase" threads religiously to get ideas. 95% of whats pictured is either gifted to be smoked, or bought in 5ers and singles to find what I like. Eventually I'll get into buying boxes, but I'm really enjoying the variety as a noob (only 6 months back into the habit/hobby).


----------



## UBC03

greasemonger said:


> Thanks man, but its meager compared to most of these guys. Some have coolers upon coolers full. I went a little too crazy when I started compiling what you see there back in Dec wanting to let a good pile rest a while. I think I did ok as I only have one or two regretful purchases. Lucky for me I opened cbid once, didn't like the format and closed it promptly, and I have a multitude of great B&Ms near me. I just watch the "what did you smoke today" and "what was your latest NC purchase" threads religiously to get ideas. 95% of whats pictured is either gifted to be smoked, or bought in 5ers and singles to find what I like. Eventually I'll get into buying boxes, but I'm really enjoying the variety as a noob (only 6 months back into the habit/hobby).


That's exactly what I wish all new hobbyists would do. The "could you recommend cigars for me" is one of my biggest pet peeves. No one has the same taste. What I smoke (NC wise) would send most noobs crawling for the porcelain God.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## WABOOM

TexaSmoke said:


> Bro, I run out faster that I can buy it! Just ordered another big pack of bovedas and a few hygros earlier this week! The packages keep coming!!!!
> 
> Who can be against us?


I don't even bother having hygros in at least half of my tuppies. Boveda's are awesome.


----------



## TexaSmoke

WABOOM said:


> I don't even bother having hygros in at least half of my tuppies. Boveda's are awesome.


The hygros I bought will be my first one. I haven't even bothered with them until now. I just got a 2 pack of cheapies to be able to check on the cheap, wood humi I have. Want to see if it hold before I stick some gars in it.

Who can be against us?


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Lol my wife got tired of me requisitioning her Tupperware and told me to just go get a cooler already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Whytner cigar cooler has been a great addition to my Humidors. Plug and play turn key! 65% Bovedas in all my storage.


----------



## Pag#11

Great stashes..great people =Puff

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

Well here is my little stash.







Sitting in front of my new humi which is almost ready to use.


----------



## Hickorynut

When you get a cooler....and you will...go ahead and get the 120qt....


TexaSmoke said:


> I guess that's the next step, need to declutter a bit and make space for one in the house. Need the boss' approval as well...
> 
> Who can be against us?


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> When you get a cooler....and you will...go ahead and get the 120qt....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


That's the plan so far. I am going to take some measurements this afternoon of a few "wife approved" locations to make sure I have room. I really want to keep it in my closet but I'm not sure the spot I have is wide enough.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

TexaSmoke said:


> That's the plan so far. I am going to take some measurements this afternoon of a few "wife approved" locations to make sure I have room. I really want to keep it in my closet but I'm not sure the spot I have is wide enough.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


If you are placing them in a climate controlled area, consider these, they work amazing and a couple of 65 Bovedas last for ever

https://www.containerstore.com/s/ga...ear-weathertight-totes/12d?productId=10026213


----------



## TexaSmoke

selpo said:


> If you are placing them in a climate controlled area, consider these, they work amazing and a couple of 65 Bovedas last for ever
> 
> https://www.containerstore.com/s/ga...ear-weathertight-totes/12d?productId=10026213[/quote @selpo Those look perfect! Thanks so much for mentioning them. Some of these look to be the perfect size.
> 
> Do they really hold RH well with just Bovedas in them or should I put KL as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

TexaSmoke said:


> selpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are placing them in a climate controlled area, consider these, they work amazing and a couple of 65 Bovedas last for ever
> 
> https://www.containerstore.com/s/ga...ear-weathertight-totes/12d?productId=10026213[/quote @selpo Those look perfect! Thanks so much for mentioning them. Some of these look to be the perfect size.
> 
> Do they really hold RH well with just Bovedas in them or should I put KL as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No need for anything other than Bovedas. These are the containers I have and the Bovedas last for ever- granted, I open these only a couple of times a year.
Click to expand...


----------



## TexaSmoke

selpo said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for anything other than Bovedas. These are the containers I have and the Bovedas last for ever- granted, I open these only a couple of times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. That's perfect. They will be in my closet and I can easily keep the daily smokes in my humi so that it only gets open once every few weeks or so. These may be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Wildman9907

My little stash just starting to grow. my whole stash use to fit in my humidor.....then I joined Puff 2 weeks ago. Thanks a lot guys haha


----------



## PTAaron

Gonna need a new tupper thanks to @Rondo and @TexaSmoke!


----------



## TexaSmoke

PTAaron said:


> Gonna need a new tupper thanks to @Rondo and @TexaSmoke!


Are those sistema? I am running out of tupper space fast.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## huffer33

TexaSmoke said:


> Are those sistema? I am running out of tupper space fast.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Um yeah, about that. You might want to get an extra one while your out... :noidea:


----------



## TexaSmoke

John, 
Ive been looking at a 41qt clear weathertight container from the container store that @selpo turned me on to. It would quadruple my current capacity. I will likely grab 2 because shipping isn't free.


huffer33 said:


> Um yeah, about that. You might want to get an extra one while your out... :noidea:


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## PTAaron

TexaSmoke said:


> Are those sistema? I am running out of tupper space fast.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Yessir. Container Store is 1 mile from my house... I'll have to swing by again!


----------



## Tulse

Love that Sistema. If you have a TJMaxx around, go check there. That store and it’s affiliates have been blowing the line out dirt cheap. The BMW of Tupperware....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I had 8 cigars to my name 2 months ago. Puff is full of enablers!
This isn't counting my CC humi and my daily smokes tupper.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> I had 8 cigars to my name 2 months ago. Puff is full of enablers!
> This isn't counting my CC humi and my daily smokes tupper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Not enablers.. I prefer " a guide on your path to to tobacco enlightenment" ..lol

I was once a humble man with just a handful of Swishers and a dream. Now thanks to PUFF, I'm living in my car behind the 7/11, surrounded by thousands of cigars... This could be you with the help of puff , it's membership, and a CAN DO ATTITUDE..

That's our new commercial..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Not enablers.. I prefer " a guide on your path to to tobacco enlightenment" ..lol
> 
> I was once a humble man with just a handful of Swishers and a dream. Now thanks to PUFF, I'm living in my car behind the 7/11, surrounded by thousands of cigars... This could be you with the help of puff , it's membership, and a CAN DO ATTITUDE..
> 
> That's our new commercial..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Hmmmmm....
My Tahoe is pretty roomy. Not a bad idea.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig

Scotchpig said:


> Ok, it's not as bad as it looks. I have some special smokes that are resting for a year or three. I have also ordered some 5ers to get me ahead of the curve a bit. It seems I've been smoking as quickly as I buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to America!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Welcome to America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, my brother!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

Here is some pics when I was rotating stock. I have another 30 inbound.


----------



## mrmcfly

Treasure chests 1 and 2...


----------



## csk415

Olecharlie said:


> Here is some pics when I was rotating stock. I have another 30 inbound.


What's the smokes in the top left?


----------



## TexaSmoke

csk415 said:


> What's the smokes in the top left?


Top left of first pic is Flores y Rodriguez cabinet seleccion maduro.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie

csk415 said:


> What's the smokes in the top left?


TexaSmoke is correct, these put out lots of smoke and are great for a budget stick!


----------



## BOSSTANK

I started out with the small black humidor... 3 months later and now this...










Doing inventory last night... haha and I forgot about the humidor I keep in my Jeep. 
Been wanting to do this for a while. Now I can just look at this picture to decide what I want to smoke.










My cigar box collection:









Some of my lighters & cutters:









Band collection:


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> I started out with the small black humidor... 3 months later and now this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing inventory last night... haha and I forgot about the humidor I keep in my Jeep.
> Been wanting to do this for a while. Now I can just look at this picture to decide what I want to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cigar box collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my lighters & cutters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band collection:


Holy *@&€ !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

How do you sleep with all those cigars on your bed? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

You guys have WAAY more than I've ever thought of having. I have a very modest collection that i smoke out of. Maybe 40 cigars at this point. I find myself giving away more than I bring in. And I only buy a 5 pack every month or so.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

Verdict said:


> You guys have WAAY more than I've ever thought of having. I have a very modest collection that i smoke out of. Maybe 40 cigars at this point. I find myself giving away more than I bring in. And I only buy a 5 pack every month or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


5 a month doesn't support my 5 a week habit.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Verdict

I'm still only a two-three a monther. I do enjoy a pipe every day I get the chance though. Life gets in the way of time to actually sit down and enjoy a cigar sometimes. That why I sent bombs out like I had a million sticks. I may not have time now. But others do. So send it their way. I'll take a picture of mine when I get home.


TexaSmoke said:


> 5 a month doesn't support my 5 a week habit.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke

My first pipe is on the way here as we speak. My 5 a week may ease up a bit. Too dang hot to stand outside for 2 hours with a cigar anyway!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> My first pipe is on the way here as we speak. My 5 a week may ease up a bit. Too dang hot to stand outside for 2 hours with a cigar anyway!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


This, but you'll start stockpiling loose baccy next lol. I just stopped for a few more ounces myself.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ive got 6 or 8 different kinds coming with it to get me started. Baccy prices look a lot more friendly than gars...

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Not enablers.. I prefer " a guide on your path to to tobacco enlightenment" ..lol
> 
> I was once a humble man with just a handful of Swishers and a dream. Now thanks to PUFF, I'm living in my car behind the 7/11, surrounded by thousands of cigars... This could be you with the help of puff , it's membership, and a CAN DO ATTITUDE..
> 
> That's our new commercial..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Living in a van by the river would be better. Just saying. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

msmith1986 said:


> Living in a van by the river would be better. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

5 a month doesn't support my 2-4 a day habit. But one can notice me smoking lots of budget sticks regularly that I favor.


TexaSmoke said:


> 5 a month doesn't support my 5 a week habit.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Living in a van by the river would be better. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Being metabolically and vertically challenged myself. I try to avoid quoting comedians that are on the "voluptuous" side of the BMI index..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> How do you sleep with all those cigars on your bed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its easy, you should try it... very relaxing :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Everyone else is doing it so I figured I would too...
A lot of those tins in the top of the cabinet are empty and there to display, but there are several unopened up there as well.























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Alrightdriver said:


> Everyone else is doing it so I figured I would too...
> A lot of those tins in the top of the cabinet are empty and there to display, but there are several unopened up there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Dude....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> Dude....
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


You see that tiny little tup on left? That's what I started with, then i joined puff. Only things missing are a few pipes. 
Still, a small collection compared to many I've seen.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I went from 8 sticks to 300+ and since my start date on Puff. That was 7 weeks ago. I my first pipe and somw baccy in the mail right now. Down another rabbit hole I go!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Verdict

Here is my little cigar stash. Still really small compared to anything I've seen in here.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Verdict said:


> Here is my little cigar stash. Still really small compared to anything I've seen in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Some quality smokes there!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Verdict said:


> Here is my little cigar stash. Still really small compared to anything I've seen in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Don't turn your back @Verdict, I might fill my pockets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Here is my little cigar stash. Still really small compared to anything I've seen in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Crap load of quality over quantity.....Nice!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Everyone else is doing it so I figured I would too...
> A lot of those tins in the top of the cabinet are empty and there to display, but there are several unopened up there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Ladies and Gentlemen.....meet the TinMan! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....meet the TinMan!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hey now I still have 6 unused jars... lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Alrightdriver said:


> Hey now I still have 6 unused jars... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk





Hickorynut said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....meet the TinMan!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


...if you only had a heart...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@Verdict
You never smoke a bad cigar. That's not a bad thing!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Wildman9907

TexaSmoke said:


> I went from 8 sticks to 300+ and since my start date on Puff. That was 7 weeks ago. I my first pipe and somw baccy in the mail right now. Down another rabbit hole I go!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


seems to be a common thing here haha...I went from 15 to 150 plus now....some very bad people on this forum haha. ( best forum ive ever been a member of for any of my many hobbies)


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I figured out that in order to keep your numbers down, so that you don’t need more storage, you must bomb people as much as possible!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PTAaron

Tonight i realized that apparently the battery in my boveda smart sensor had died... which for some reason motivated me to add a Rubbermaid Brilliance and reorganize everything.


----------



## Dran

Bottom half of the humidor! Nothing special on top, just the every day stuff.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great looking setup bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

BOSSTANK said:


>


Very cool. ..I need one of these.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

The tote has 4 4qt Tupperware each with a BV humidity pack. All the various boxes also have BV humidity packs.
The two humidors are 400 cigar humidors. The small counter humidor is a 25 count humidor.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> The tote has 4 4qt Tupperware each with a BV humidity pack. All the various boxes also have BV humidity packs.
> The two humidors are 400 cigar humidors. The small counter humidor is a 25 count humidor.


Great collection. .I get why you do what you do...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Great looking bar, too @kacey
Your Boveda collection is deeper than my cigar stash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Meager by some counts, but I'm proud of what I've built so far! Sorry that I don't have all of them pulled out of their tuppers!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rabidawise said:


> Meager by some counts, but I'm proud of what I've built so far! Sorry that I don't have all of them pulled out of their tuppers!


Lookin good bro!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise

akpreacherplayz said:


> Lookin good bro!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thanks!


----------



## Pag#11

Rabidawise said:


> Meager by some counts, but I'm proud of what I've built so far! Sorry that I don't have all of them pulled out of their tuppers!


Nice stash...alot of times I enjoy smoking "meager sticks" more than higher end sticks. A fancy band doesn't make it a good cigar.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rabidawise said:


> Meager by some counts, but I'm proud of what I've built so far! Sorry that I don't have all of them pulled out of their tuppers!


someday I will be that organized.
You enjoy what you have, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Bigjohn

Very nice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Rabidawise said:


> Meager by some counts, but I'm proud of what I've built so far! Sorry that I don't have all of them pulled out of their tuppers!


Looks good!! I really enjoy those Cains

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

**BUMP**

Hopefully I can bring some life back into this thread. Let's keep it going! I loved looking at people's collection when I first joined Puff. I think it's perfect time for everyone to post updates to their stash! 

For me, I recently made the jump to a wineador from a desktop humi instead of getting another humidor or tuppers. I figured I could just let myself grow into this. Admittedly though I do spread my cigars out a bit so it doesn't look so bare lol. I tried to keep my singles on top and my boxes on the bottom-- since RH rises.. I also use 2 lbs of HF beads and multiple 65% Boveda bags, 2 sensor pushes and a caliber iv.

Pic 3 : is my attempt at a "top shelf" of cigars
Pic 4 : maduro drawer 
Pic 5: non maduro drawer 
Pic 6: both drawers 
Pic 7: Random sticks and HF beads 
Pic 8: I keep my never-frozen singles that I intend to smoke soon isolated in a bag on the bottom floor.

This is my humble collection. Small compared to alot of people here but its a working in progress.. lol



























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

BKurt said:


> **BUMP**
> 
> Hopefully I can bring some life back into this thread. Let's keep it going! I loved looking at people's collection when I first joined Puff. I think it's perfect time for everyone to post updates to their stash!
> 
> For me, I recently made the jump to a wineador from a desktop humi instead of getting another humidor or tuppers. I figured I could just let myself grow into this. Admittedly though I do spread my cigars out a bit so it doesn't look so bare lol. I tried to keep my singles on top and my boxes on the bottom-- since RH rises.. I also use 2 lbs of HF beads and multiple 65% Boveda bags, 2 sensor pushes and a caliber iv.
> 
> Pic 3 : is my attempt at a "top shelf" of cigars
> Pic 4 : maduro drawer
> Pic 5: non maduro drawer
> Pic 6: both drawers
> Pic 7: Random sticks and HF beads
> Pic 8: I keep my never-frozen singles that I intend to smoke soon isolated in a bag on the bottom floor.
> 
> This is my humble collection. Small compared to alot of people here but its a working in progress.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice setup. What model wineador? If ya don't mind me asking.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

I've gone to all drawers now and SensorPush sensors...


----------



## GOT14U

nice looking stash, and those sensor push's are great!


BOSSTANK said:


> I've gone to all drawers now and SensorPush sensors...


----------



## BOSSTANK

GOT14U said:


> nice looking stash, and those sensor push's are great!


Whoops, I guess I should show my updated stash in a stash tread haha...


----------



## BKurt

Pag#11 said:


> Nice setup. What model wineador? If ya don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the Whynter CHC 251s. It's the 400 count one. Works great. Really like it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

One drawer I cant show in here


----------



## BKurt

BOSSTANK said:


> One drawer I cant show in here


Nice update ! I like the all-drawers look you got going... Super clean

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Your post reminds me....i need to organize my shit.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt

BOSSTANK said:


> One drawer I cant show in here


Btw, how do you determine what goes in the desktop vs the wineador?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

BKurt said:


> Btw, how do you determine what goes in the desktop vs the wineador?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I use the desktop and tupaware for the sticks I dont smoke much anymore and overflow.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just got the wine chiller last week used on facebook marketplace. 
60 bucks for the wine chiller and 5 bucks for the white perforated baskets. Keeping RH using 65% boveda 60 gram packs. One on each shelf (I plan on making some cheap non-wood shelves soon. Therr is also a sheet of SC in each basket. Converted the cheap wood humi to an accessory box and kept the tote I was using for backup. So far this is holding around 300 sticks and is about 70% capacity.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Just got the wine chiller last week used on facebook marketplace.
> 60 bucks for the wine chiller and 5 bucks for the white perforated baskets. Keeping RH using 65% boveda 60 gram packs. One on each shelf (I plan on making some cheap non-wood shelves soon. Therr is also a sheet of SC in each basket. Converted the cheap wood humi to an accessory box and kept the tote I was using for backup. So far this is holding around 300 sticks and is about 70% capacity.


That is pretty cool right there...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> That is pretty cool right there...


Thanks, brother. For the price, I'm really happy with it. Even with the bovedas, which I already had, I came in under 100 bucks. Gotta stretch that budget all I can.


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice rig @TexaSmoke. Hopefully your wife doesn't go for a bottle of wine anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Very cool T . Great deal. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

BKurt said:


> Thanks. It's the Whynter CHC 251s. It's the 400 count one. Works great. Really like it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice I have the same cooler, I'm sold on the all drawers, much improved over shelves.


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## BKurt

TexaSmoke said:


> Just got the wine chiller last week used on facebook marketplace.
> 60 bucks for the wine chiller and 5 bucks for the white perforated baskets. Keeping RH using 65% boveda 60 gram packs. One on each shelf (I plan on making some cheap non-wood shelves soon. Therr is also a sheet of SC in each basket. Converted the cheap wood humi to an accessory box and kept the tote I was using for backup. So far this is holding around 300 sticks and is about 70% capacity.


Really cool setup Tyson! looks great and has lots of space to store tour smokes. So you don't store anything in their original boxes?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

BKurt said:


> Really cool setup Tyson! looks great and has lots of space to store tour smokes. So you don't store anything in their original boxes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A box will fit perfectly on the shelf, but all of my boxes were less than half full. I combined them into baskets with everything else.


----------



## BKurt

Olecharlie said:


> Nice I have the same cooler, I'm sold on the all drawers, much improved over shelves.


Yeah the all drawer-look is clean. I've always wondered why it came stocked with only 2 drawers. To me, it seems that flipping it (4 drawers, 2 shelves) makes more sense.. I'm sure they do it so they can force people to purchase extra drawers from them or ancillary companies.. individual drawers can run up to $50 ea from what I saw.. that's a monthly coffee and cigar subscription at EZ ! Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Once you move heavily into the dark side and start making box purchases primarily, the drawers become useless.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I was considering doing a 2 wineador setup with drawers in one for NC and shelves in the other for CC.


Westside Threat said:


> Once you move heavily into the dark side and start making box purchases primarily, the drawers become useless.


----------



## Hickorynut

5 Mykmlk5, ok km IPad 3


BOSSTANK said:


> One drawer I cant show in here


Ryan km klutz m Miu

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Has this stash rendered you speechless?


Hickorynut said:


> 5 Mykmlk5, ok km IPad 3Ryan km klutz m Miu
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> One drawer I cant show in here


Hey 4k LilolulullolnnlookllLili vaaln like l lmLillo linmok Lil look moh thek Pln 3m pull ilk Lhuillier lpn in9

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Westside Threat said:


> Once you move heavily into the dark side and start making box purchases primarily, the drawers become useless.


...at which point the Coleman Xtreme Marine 150qt becomes the best option >


----------



## Hickorynut

BOSSTANK said:


> One drawer I cant show in here


Hey 8I hkkkkmte3tIkUKkiih o UK jo kpi kmiIinbjmkjoikOPPO9e UKk ki I hajj I 98 ji ki j jhkjjyykk3ikiosk98jIikijj 987I I I ollon oni4 kioiup 99mok I'll8j4kiI'lyoikkkk I'll8j4kiI'lyoikkkk I I unknown k 6 kkaaa yoik LILOLION8OOIIIILUOIkkULPKUL9KLOR8IOYUMLNNLOOKLLOKMO9LNLILI NU OMULTNOMAH3Gvaaln like l lmLillo linmok Lil OKKOHIPPOYRUOK THE pkm2aMl? MMO? LmaoLmmo [email protected]5nbnbnn5kmmmmmmbO 33HIPPO OKMMOJO N VOLO OK KYUSHUKM9UOJONVOlook moh thek Pln 3JO NU M8m YOBJE 8O CTMOPULL KI MULL HI KY PMISJOMOHNOPMKKOVERMIILKLMUBARAMKLHUILLIER OUNILN ISSCOJin9t JK ML THE K YKKM2NMO O KKOUTJK K9IK I OO 3QJJJJJJJJJWWWWW 3QJJJJJJJJJWWWWW XX RE4RR4T RE WE 3UB HE 0I 0 I IL

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## cracker1397

Hickorynut said:


> Hey 8I hkkkkmte3tIkUKkiih o UK jo kpi kmiIinbjmkjoikOPPO9e UKk ki I hajj I 98 ji ki j jhkjjyykk3ikiosk98jIikijj 987I I I ollon oni4 kioiup 99mok I'll8j4kiI'lyoikkkk I'll8j4kiI'lyoikkkk I I unknown k 6 kkaaa yoik LILOLION8OOIIIILUOIkkULPKUL9KLOR8IOYUMLNNLOOKLLOKMO9LNLILI NU OMULTNOMAH3Gvaaln like l lmLillo linmok Lil OKKOHIPPOYRUOK THE pkm2aMl? MMO? LmaoLmmo [email protected]5nbnbnn5kmmmmmmbO 33HIPPO OKMMOJO N VOLO OK KYUSHUKM9UOJONVOlook moh thek Pln 3JO NU M8m YOBJE 8O CTMOPULL KI MULL HI KY PMISJOMOHNOPMKKOVERMIILKLMUBARAMKLHUILLIER OUNILN ISSCOJin9t JK ML THE K YKKM2NMO O KKOUTJK K9IK I OO 3QJJJJJJJJJWWWWW 3QJJJJJJJJJWWWWW XX RE4RR4T RE WE 3UB HE 0I 0 I IL
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sumthins wrong here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Looks like a toddler got hold of ole Hick's phone.


cracker1397 said:


> Sumthins wrong here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Or he's day drinking like a champ.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'd blame the grandkids.....but.... 

I have no idea.... haha!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Don't ask what's under the drawer in the humidor!


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> Or he's day drinking like a champ.


:beerchug:


----------



## Westside Threat

SeanTheEvans said:


> ...at which point the Coleman Xtreme Marine 150qt becomes the best option >


Except when temperature is an issue. I went this route:

https://www.costco.com/Wine-Enthusi...with-VinoView-Shelving.product.100378590.html


----------



## -Stinky-

2 of the fridges 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

What is “clipped ready”?


----------



## -Stinky-

Double post


----------



## genomez

Here's my current setup. A couple of the drawers are running a little low on some of my usual go to's.


----------



## -Stinky-

Westside Threat said:


> What is "clipped ready"?


For NC's, I'll always take a few sticks from boxes and clip the ends to give them a little more air. After a while I'll smoke one or two and it gives me the ability to enjoy them while the rest are still cello'ed up for the sleep.

CC's are naked from the get go so it's easy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Westside Threat said:


> Except when temperature is an issue. I went this route:
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Wine-Enthusi...with-VinoView-Shelving.product.100378590.html


That's tite. But way outside my budget, lol

I use the double-bagged ice block freezer pack method with the Coleman. Keeps em kewl


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nice collections 



















Pipe baccy


----------



## Bigjohnshea

I love this brass lined cabinet, and the leather guy on top pulls his weight. I have another stash in a medium tuppe-dore (tupperware humidor) I made but it’s in another state, so can’t get a photo right now.

I tend not to buy full boxes because I only smoke once a month or so. The Hyde Parks are great to give aways or when I want a dog walker, otherwise I tend to buy 5 packs or aged Cubans in singles, Cubans in smaller boxes of 3-10 when I want to splurge a bit. 

Cheers!
John A. Shea, MD


----------



## PTAaron

Bigjohnshea said:


> I love this brass lined cabinet, and the leather guy on top pulls his weight. I have another stash in a medium tuppe-dore (tupperware humidor) I made but it's in another state, so can't get a photo right now.
> 
> I tend not to buy full boxes because I only smoke once a month or so. The Hyde Parks are great to give aways or when I want a dog walker, otherwise I tend to buy 5 packs or aged Cubans in singles, Cubans in smaller boxes of 3-10 when I want to splurge a bit.
> 
> Cheers!
> John A. Shea, MD


Nice cabinet!
Don't know if it is just the lighting or not, but it looks like you might have a mold issue happening in the leather container.


----------



## Kidvegas

Bigjohnshea said:


> I love this brass lined cabinet, and the leather guy on top pulls his weight. I have another stash in a medium tuppe-dore (tupperware humidor) I made but it's in another state, so can't get a photo right now.
> 
> I tend not to buy full boxes because I only smoke once a month or so. The Hyde Parks are great to give aways or when I want a dog walker, otherwise I tend to buy 5 packs or aged Cubans in singles, Cubans in smaller boxes of 3-10 when I want to splurge a bit.
> 
> Cheers!
> John A. Shea, MD


Not ta be an ass but, Looks like you've got a serious cheese factory in that humi bro! You may want to check on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PTAaron said:


> Nice cabinet!
> Don't know if it is just the lighting or not, but it looks like you might have a mold issue happening in the leather container.


If ya look closer the standing humi also has some fuzzy smokes bottom left! Hope the dude checks back in because that ain't plume.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Kidvegas said:


> If ya look closer the standing humi also has some fuzzy smokes bottom left! Hope the dude checks back in because that ain't plume.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I missed that at first glance.


----------



## Bigjohnshea

I have to wipe them off regurlarly and have been out of town lately, so I’m a little remiss. They hold humidity a little too well. Should have tended to that before shooting the photo...


----------



## Bigjohnshea

The flash makes it look worse than it really is. Nothing a damp paper towel can’t handle. 🙂


----------



## JtAv8tor

Bigjohnshea said:


> I have to wipe them off regurlarly and have been out of town lately, so I'm a little remiss. They hold humidity a little too well. Should have tended to that before shooting the photo...


Just out of curiosity what RH do you store them at ? What if I told you it is possible to store without having to wipe them off from time to time ?

*Que Matrix music*


----------



## Bigjohnshea

Yeah I really do get that concept... 

The thing may say I’m a newb on the left there, but I’ve been smoking for 15 years now, and have lived in dozens of different states (and a few tropical locations too, like St. Maartin) while doing it. FYI, Whatever you’re doing in the USA with your cigars, try it on a tropical island... It won’t work. Gotta adjust to your location.

I use the Boveda 62% and Boveda 72% packs depending on what is where... Unfortunately I live in Minnesota (land of 10,000+ lakes) where there is frequently 85-100% humidity outside. Wrecks havoc on my meteorites and Japanese swords too. There’s only so much a Boveda can do, and unless I buy a fancy electronic unit (like the one in the photos above, which I’m not keen on) then I need to wipe them down once in a while when the humidity outside is doing me a disservice. Not willing to keep the dehumidified AC unit on 24/7 either because I like fresh air from time to time.

At the end of the day they still smoke perfectly every time, so not much to complain about on my end. 🙂


----------



## Kidvegas

Bigjohnshea said:


> Yeah I really do get that concept...
> 
> The thing may say I'm a newb on the left there, but I've been smoking for 15 years now, and have lived in dozens of different states (and a few tropical locations too, like St. Maartin) while doing it. FYI, Whatever you're doing in the USA with your cigars, try it on a tropical island... It won't work. Gotta adjust to your location.
> 
> I use the Boveda 62% and Boveda 72% packs depending on what is where... Unfortunately I live in Minnesota (land of 10,000+ lakes) where there is frequently 85-100% humidity outside. Wrecks havoc on my meteorites and Japanese swords too. There's only so much a Boveda can do, and unless I buy a fancy electronic unit (like the one in the photos above, which I'm not keen on) then I need to wipe them down once in a while when the humidity outside is doing me a disservice. Not willing to keep the dehumidified AC unit on 24/7 either because I like fresh air from time to time.
> 
> At the end of the day they still smoke perfectly every time, so not much to complain about on my end. &#128578;


As long as your happy brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hired_goon

A modest, but adequate collection - I have way too many collections and hobbies to go nuts on any one of them.


----------



## Lika1

Here's my collection.


----------



## GOT14U

Lika1 said:


> Here's my collection.


That looks great and classy

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Lika1 said:


> Here's my collection.


What is it?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lika1 said:


> Here's my collection.


Very nice! Yeah what cabinet is that?


----------



## BobP

Lika1 said:


> Here's my collection.


That looks awesome, I like how everything is so organized and well placed.


----------



## Lika1

Thanks everyone! To answer the question as to what cabinet this is, it's the Olde English Cigar Tower Humidor. It supposed to hold 3500 cigars, but I like the presentation aspect of this humidor (thanks for noticing BobP), so I won't see anything near that count. The lights are multicolored LED tubes that are aftermarket, and is controlled by an IR remote so no need to open the door to turn on, off, or switch colors and settings. Here are some older pictures of my humidor with different colors. Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## Lika1

This is the current stock, with a few more boxes added.....


----------



## csk415

Lika1 said:


> This is the current stock, with a few more boxes added.....


Looks great. Out of all your LED colors I like the light pinkish light the best. Really shows off the cigars.


----------



## Docv_73

How much does the presentation boxes affect your humidity? I'm still using multiple desk top humidors, but I'm getting to the point I need something bigger, so I'm trying to learn what I can before buying a big one, and one of the things I hate about how I do things now, is I don't get to take advantage of the sometimes really nice boxes my cigars come in.



Lika1 said:


> This is the current stock, with a few more boxes added.....


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Docv_73 said:


> How much does the presentation boxes affect your humidity? I'm still using multiple desk top humidors, but I'm getting to the point I need something bigger, so I'm trying to learn what I can before buying a big one, and one of the things I hate about how I do things now, is I don't get to take advantage of the sometimes really nice boxes my cigars come in.


If you're ordering by the box, then the boxes would have to have been stored by the retailer in a (more or less) properly humidified environment. Shipping time is essentially minimal, and since the boxes are cellophane wrapped, they will lose only negligible amounts of humidity during transit. When they arrive, most take the box cello off and then put them in whatever storage is preferred. Some (including myself) remove the cigars inside from their individual cello, and others leave the cigar cello on; either way is just personal preference and in the long run fundamentally moot. I've started keeping my boxes purchased for long-term resting in a 42 quart sealed plastic storage tub; essentially a massive tupperdor. Effect on humidity is generally minimal, and using Boveda packs in it helps regulate everything.

I love keeping the dress boxes that cigars come in, so I store some of them that way. And I use the empty dress boxes from previous purchases within the tupperdor to both reduce the air volume that the Boveda packs have to work to humidify, as well as to act in the same manner as cedar lining/shelves within a wooden humidor.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I thought I would share some old school Olivas i dug up while rearranging my sticks...

First 5 are all cloth bands. Not sure when they were made but ive had them since 2006....

the rest are Master Blends 1 original release with the cool laser etched tatoo looking thing. The MB1 has been one of my favorite cigars of all time....


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I thought I would share some old school Olivas i dug up while rearranging my sticks...
> 
> First 5 are all cloth bands. Not sure when they were made but ive had them since 2006....
> 
> the rest are Master Blends 1 original release with the cool laser etched tatoo looking thing. The MB1 has been one of my favorite cigars of all time....


That's amazing... You should burn one for science, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Wildman9907

It is a cold rainy day here, so I figured today is a good day to get everything labeled and organized in its new home. The whynter has been in seasoning for 12 days, after 4 days of just distilled water it steadied out at 71% humidity held that for 4 more days with no drop or increase. The next two days I threw in the boxes( all have been in a cooler with 65% humidty ) and took the water tray out and replaced with 65% Boveda packs. two days with that and its sitting right at 65%. Oranized and labeled all the sticks this morning and took about 4 hours to get the humidity back to 65% with the door open for over an hour so not bad. now if I open it for a minute or two it takes very little time to get back to 65.

So this is what I have ended up with after about 1 year here on Puff. Before this I just had the diamond crown humidor that is on top with maybe 10-15 sticks in it. Thanks a lot 

Will be replacing the bottom two shelves with drawers once they are back in stock, leaving the middle open as it is for boxes till I need more room


----------



## tacket

Wildman9907 said:


> It is a cold rainy day here, so I figured today is a good day to get everything labeled and organized in its new home. The whynter has been in seasoning for 12 days, after 4 days of just distilled water it steadied out at 71% humidity held that for 4 more days with no drop or increase. The next two days I threw in the boxes( all have been in a cooler with 65% humidty ) and took the water tray out and replaced with 65% Boveda packs. two days with that and its sitting right at 65%. Oranized and labeled all the sticks this morning and took about 4 hours to get the humidity back to 65% with the door open for over an hour so not bad. now if I open it for a minute or two it takes very little time to get back to 65.
> 
> So this is what I have ended up with after about 1 year here on Puff. Before this I just had the diamond crown humidor that is on top with maybe 10-15 sticks in it. Thanks a lot
> 
> Will be replacing the bottom two shelves with drawers once they are back in stock, leaving the middle open as it is for boxes till I need more room


I like that configuration! I might try that with the drawers on top and no shelf in the middle. Trying to trick myself into thinking I don't have more room to fill though, hopefully thus curbing my spending spree. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Wildman9907

well the two drawers didn't last long. now we will see how long until they are back in stock to order two more. the humidor on top is full of singles now again also. I blame Puff lol

don't look too hard on that bottom shelf, there are some gurkha down there haha.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Ok I will play but I'm keeping the doors closed and my other 3 coolers are off limits because I'm not playing cigar Tetris today :grin2: I use 3x 65rh 320 gram Boveda's in each and a Boveda Butler in each.


----------



## Wildman9907

Gumby-cr said:


> Ok I will play but I'm keeping the doors closed and my other 3 coolers are off limits because I'm not playing cigar Tetris today :grin2: I use 3x 65rh 320 gram Boveda's in each and a Boveda Butler in each.


o who wouldn't want to play cigar tetris


----------



## Mich_smoker

Some serious tetris action before I got sistema's
And cleaned things up.


----------



## Wildman9907

Mich_smoker said:


> Some serious tetris action before I got sistema's
> And cleaned things up.
> View attachment 246594


It seems your always quick on your feet with those limited releases, a lot paper wrappers haha


----------



## Mich_smoker

@Wildman9907 Yeah, I've got a problem...so I fixed it with more storage! Now if I could only get a wife that doesn't look at the bank account....


----------



## StogieNinja

Wildman9907 said:


> o who wouldn't want to play cigar tetris


Me. I hate having to screw around with all that. I just don't have time.


----------



## jmt8706

My collection so far...more on the way.


----------



## Kidvegas

jmt8706 said:


> My collection so far...more on the way.


And that's the way it starts!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Scott W.

Here's what I got at present


http://imgur.com/FuaFKds


----------



## jmt8706

Scott W. said:


> Here's what I got at present
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FuaFKds


That's an impressive collection.


----------



## Scott W.

jmt8706 said:


> That's an impressive collection.


Thank you sir. When I joined this forum, I had 10 cigars. The folks here pushed me down the slope hard.


----------



## jmt8706

Got some more sticks in the mail.


----------



## -Stinky-

Breaking in a new humidor after seasoning for a week. Hygro surprisingly spot on! What's living and breathing inside of it. Little stash of daily's and pass around sticks for friends.


----------



## tacket

-Stinky- said:


> Breaking in a new humidor after seasoning for a week. Hygro surprisingly spot on! What's living and breathing inside of it. Little stash of daily's and pass around sticks for friends.


So organized!


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> So organized!


My tupper organization is embarrassing compared to that organized humidor.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

msmith1986 said:


> My tupper organization is embarrassing compared to that organized humidor.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Don't stress it. I've kept 3 humidors over the years. Finally stopped using 1 completely and most of a second one. I have several big tupperdors and middle and small sizes. I put boxes, bags of pipe tobacco, cleaners, even loose cigars in many of them. Either one requires a bit of searching if you want something a bit different.

Great thing about tupperdors. They don't leak, they hold much much more, and one of my humidors was a treasure dome chest. It's plus tupperdors stack. Though careful how much weight as the bottom seal can be compromised with too much weight on top.

In really dry, desert areas, I would never use a humidor. It would require just too much attention. Even in cold Winter we have humidity. I still use my naked short stick box.

Both work but in the long haul humidors look awesome, but can go really wrong even with the best quality and care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> Don't stress it. I've kept 3 humidors over the years. Finally stopped using 1 completely and most of a second one. I have several big tupperdors and middle and small sizes. I put boxes, bags of pipe tobacco, cleaners, even loose cigars in many of them. Either one requires a bit of searching if you want something a bit different.
> 
> Great thing about tupperdors. They don't leak, they hold much much more, and one of my humidors was a treasure dome chest. It's plus tupperdors stack. Though careful how much weight as the bottom seal can be compromised with too much weight on top.
> 
> In really dry, desert areas, I would never use a humidor. It would require just too much attention. Even in cold Winter we have humidity. I still use my naked short stick box.
> 
> Both work but in the long haul humidors look awesome, but can go really wrong even with the best quality and care.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Precisely why I use tuppers, besides the fact that I stash small ones everywhere that hold 20-30 or so sticks, and I'd rather spend money on cigars and pipe tobacco than fancy humidors. My biggest 2 tuppers hold maybe 100 at the most.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

I have a similar affliction...


----------



## -Stinky-

Final re-organization one of the Herf specific humidors. Been trying to get all of the "dare to share" sticks together for years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sag997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Did some reorganizing and rotation of the cigars figured I would snap some pics.

Cheers,

JT


----------



## jmt8706

Got a new small stash in the mail from Holt's. The first pic is from their mystery bag sampler. The second pic is from their boutique mystery bag, the same sticks I received last time except the Illusione (no complaints though).


----------



## Juicestain

Been away from the forms for awhile, although my cigar habit continued unabated! Figured I would share how my stash is looking these days. My favorites are anything from DPG & FFOX. The humidor was built by my dearly departed uncle who introduced me to the world of cigars.


----------



## tacket

Juicestain said:


> Been away from the forms for awhile, although my cigar habit continued unabated! Figured I would share how my stash is looking these days. My favorites are anything from DPG & FFOX. The humidor was built by my dearly departed uncle who introduced me to the world of cigars.


Lotsa good stuff there man, especially on that right side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfern8686

What are those bottom left 2 prometheus cases?


----------



## Juicestain

Dfern8686 said:


> What are those bottom left 2 prometheus cases?


OpusX charity boxes. One of which is currently for sale. I bought 3 of them but the other one has gone up in smoke:ss


----------



## Bos1600

Few of the smaller humi's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Juicestain said:


> Been away from the forms for awhile, although my cigar habit continued unabated! Figured I would share how my stash is looking these days. My favorites are anything from DPG & FFOX. The humidor was built by my dearly departed uncle who introduced me to the world of cigars.


Such a beautiful sight:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

My modest collection finally back in one spot. Klip-It's are the main stash. Red tops are overflow mostly. Cigar boxes are wares. Small humi's are pipe wares and baccy.
Having to use the 3rd bedroom for storage/office until I build another shed so they're sharing the space for now. I tinted the window, which helped a lot with temp regulation. This room won't get over 70°. Even back in September where we only had a few days under 90°. 
Once the room is free of other stuff I'm going to build a cabinet to house the tuppers and wares lined with Spanish cedar. Just a storage cabinet as I lack the ability to build a humi quality cabinet, but I do enjoy working with my hands.


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Here’s mine

47 x Romeo y Julieta churchill wide
16 x Montecristo 4
15 x Partagas D 4
24 x Partagas Maduro
7 x H Upmann
21 x Asylum 13 (my only non Cuban cigars)


----------



## Cubancigarnick

Update in pictures


----------



## Bos1600

I really need to consolidate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

You guys have definitely got some great collections/ stashes there.


----------



## UBC03

@ian cigars Cubans are only mentioned in habanos section. So I deleted this post.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## TheRealQuincy

Anyone have any updated photos of their stash? 
Being a super noob as myself all these photos are very impressive and entertaining to see what everyone has. I know it has taken years and countless dollars to achieve such a great collection, so I was just wondering if you guys have new or updated pics to brag about. Thanks everyone

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=278820&stc=1&d=1590527366

Here's my little stash of goodies, it's not much but it sure is growing mighty fast, I do believe a Tupperdore is in my very near future.


----------



## OldGringo

Right place at the right time! Into the Wineador they go.


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm not happy with the trays I built for my humidor, so I condensed my stash to my backup drawers while I modify my previous attempt. Figured it was as good of a time as any for a picture.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

My humble one...


----------



## Rondo

Tropical fusion are htf recently. 
If anyone has a few to trade...


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> View attachment 282874
> 
> 
> Tropical fusion are htf recently.
> If anyone has a few to trade...


WTF.... You robbed a gas station?????


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> WTF.... You robbed a gas station?????


He didn't even get any wood-tipped Black & Milds! Without those, it's a sub-par selection at best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> He didn't even get any wood-tipped Black & Milds! Without those, it's a sub-par selection at best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


northerners....:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I see you finally got the mattress up off the floor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arry75

Here is my current stash, the ones in the tupperdore are new and in quarenteen for a few weeks before Ill put them in the humidor.


----------



## Arry75

Awesome!


----------



## Arry75

Wheels Up said:


> I'm not happy with the trays I built for my humidor, so I condensed my stash to my backup drawers while I modify my previous attempt. Figured it was as good of a time as any for a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome!


----------



## UnaTurner

It was interesting to see all these stash


----------



## Watch.brian

I would show…however unfortunate circumstances had me smoke them all…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

my last cigar shipment


----------



## Watch.brian

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 307372
> View attachment 307373
> 
> 
> my last cigar shipment


Q jaws line “we’re gonna need a bigger humidor” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tntclip

Questions?


----------



## zcziggy

tntclip said:


> Questions?
> View attachment 310523


impressive...but how do you choose what to smoke?


----------



## Rondo

I’m guessing that bag of popcorn works like HF beads, only cheaper and more buttery.


----------



## tntclip

zcziggy said:


> impressive...but how do you choose what to smoke?


Takes a while.


----------



## tntclip

tntclip said:


> Takes a while.


I'm currently 2008 cuban and back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> I’m guessing that bag of popcorn works like HF beads, only cheaper and more buttery.


----------



## Arry75

Took a few shots today


----------



## Arry75

Took a few shots today


----------



## Arry75

Some pics


----------



## Acidbluelable

Mostly Acid Blue Lable but have multiple sampler packs on there way.


----------



## zcziggy

Acidbluelable said:


> Mostly Acid Blue Lable but have multiple sampler packs on there way.
> View attachment 320448


Hopefully you will still like Acids six months from now.


----------



## Acidbluelable

zcziggy said:


> Hopefully you will still like Acids six months from now.


I have been smoking Acid cigars off and on for 5 years. I'm sure there not going anywhere


----------



## PRagic




----------

